# Code 261314 Software tester



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Guys ,

Starting a new thread to share information with Software tester friends ,
please let us know your progress and states which offer nominations for Software testers.


----------



## RSR410 (Jun 3, 2012)

As per I know only sa and vict offering software tester.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,

I am one of the people who will be applying under code 261314. I have looked at the occupation list of each state and found that only SA and VIC is interested inviting people with testing experience. I have also created seek account so that I can have an idea about the jobs opening in SA and VIC related to my field (I am in Performance Testing). In SA, there are tough chances to get the job though in SA immigration site they have mentioned as high availability. But in VIC, I see job opening occasionally.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am one of the people who will be applying under code 261314. I have looked at the occupation list of each state and found that only SA and VIC is interested inviting people with testing experience. I have also created seek account so that I can have an idea about the jobs opening in SA and VIC related to my field (I am in Performance Testing). In SA, there are tough chances to get the job though in SA immigration site they have mentioned as high availability. But in VIC, I see job opening occasionally.


I am also into Performance testing. I have applied for VIC SS and waiting for the response. We can apply for only one state at a time as SA clearly states they require you to select only their state in the EOI or they wont approve.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

karansuper said:


> I am also into Performance testing. I have applied for VIC SS and waiting for the response. We can apply for only one state at a time as SA clearly states they require you to select only their state in the EOI or they wont approve.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


Good to see someone from the same stream.  

Good luck


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey can we fill two EOI one with SA and one with VIC , please let me know, and i have applied for VIC should i fill the EOI , if yes then how will VIC ppl know that i have filled EOI or we should fill EOI only after getting the VICSS.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I too am a Software Tester (261314) - Functional/Integration and Automation.
I am currently awaiting my ACS assessment and IELTS results.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I was just going through the occupation list for VIC and SA and it seems that for 261314 VIC needs an ITELS score of 7 in each band while SA needs an IELTS score of 6.5 ....
Also, I have heard that VIC takes close to 3 months provide nomination while SA is quicker ....is this understanding correct ?


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> Hey can we fill two EOI one with SA and one with VIC , please let me know, and i have applied for VIC should i fill the EOI , if yes then how will VIC ppl know that i have filled EOI or we should fill EOI only after getting the VICSS.


Its a grey area whether to file multiple EOI's or not, it may cause discrepancy and create problems. But we don't know.

You should go ahead file your EOI and send VIC the EOI ID they will update it in their records.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I was just going through the occupation list for VIC and SA and it seems that for 261314 VIC needs an ITELS score of 7 in each band while SA needs an IELTS score of 6.5 ....
> Also, I have heard that VIC takes close to 3 months provide nomination while SA is quicker ....is this understanding correct ?


Yes your understanding is correct, VIC takes 12 weeks and SA claims 8 weeks. But there are nearly 10 times more jobs available in VIC than in SA.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for breaking it down Karan.

Here's another question.
Say I get a positive ACS and IELTS and file my EOI and then apply for VIC SS, during this period of 12 weeks is it a good idea to start apply for job openings in VIC and maybe tell the employer that you have already applied for SS ?


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Thanks for breaking it down Karan.
> 
> Here's another question.
> Say I get a positive ACS and IELTS and file my EOI and then apply for VIC SS, during this period of 12 weeks is it a good idea to start apply for job openings in VIC and maybe tell the employer that you have already applied for SS ?


You can try, but even PR holders find it very difficult to get a job from offshore. So you will have to be very lucky to even get people to look at your CV while you are applying.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah, unfortunately that is indeed the case.
Anyway for me atleast there is still a long road ahead...I am still waiting for my ACS (2 weeks since I filed it and I guess atleast another 4 weeks to go) and IELTS (results on 17th Aug).
Only after that will I be able to file my EOI and apply for SS ...

So yeah...long wait


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear Kundu13,

Skillselect allows you to open only single EOI. The systme is new and it might evolve going forward. But as of now you can open only single EOI for multiple SS. Once you open an EOI you can mention are you applying for any specific state or if you are comfortable with any of the states. 

Now if you have applied for VICSS did they state on there application something like- "For getting VICSS please make sure your EOI has state only as VIC. VIC wont entertain EOI's having option selected as _ANY _in state to migrate to section". This is the case with SA atleast, so if anyone applying for SASS they got to make EOI only for SA. And the same is stated when you make online application via SA website. So please check what yuo had on VICSS application!


Regarding Skillselect EOI, its a new system and it might evolve gradually. Once an invitation is recieved for SS you need to open an EOI within 30 days (I read it on SA application it can be different for VIC) and provide the EOI reference number into your SS application and then you would see and invitation in Skillselect EOI also and from there you can apply for VISA. 
So its like once you get an approval for SS you will be notified by e mail, then u got to give EOI ref num to them, and then ur EOI would have _APPLY VISA_ button infront of ur visa u appllied for from skillselect and then finally apply for visa.

I hope this info helps.

Many Thanks,
IPS.


----------



## sonicjar (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread. I am S/W testing field for 10 long yrs and thinking of moving to Aus. 
Have to file my ACS yet, and its a tough task to track down all my previous employers to write my roles and responsibilities in my experience letter.

Any one got any experience in getting this done from their previous HRs'???


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I couldn't manage to get the HR guys give out the reference in the format needed by ACS so I went with Statutory Declaration...
And yes managing to get references/stat decs is a pain...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

As stated by gaurav, statuatory declaration is an alternative for refference letter and it works well. So i suggest got for statuator declaration for emploeyers which are quite old and you are finding it difficult to get the letter. But try to get it from all the employers from last 5 years atleas.

Cheers!


----------



## sonicjar (Aug 29, 2012)

great... Thanks guys..

I will first try to get in touch with earlier employers... and see if they can provide the letter in the required format.

Also i was wondering what is this RPL. when we are applying for ACS we get RPL also in the options... 
My gut feel says that we need to just select skills and go with the application?

but curious about when do we need RPL??


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sonicjar said:


> great... Thanks guys..
> 
> I will first try to get in touch with earlier employers... and see if they can provide the letter in the required format.
> 
> ...


RPL is required if you have not done your graduation in computer science or IT related majors. It stands for Recognition of Prior Learning. 

If your major for UG or PG was computer science then you don't hv to worry about RPL. 

Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sonicjar (Aug 29, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> RPL is required if you have not done your graduation in computer science or IT related majors. It stands for Recognition of Prior Learning.
> 
> If your major for UG or PG was computer science then you don't hv to worry about RPL.


Thanks buddy!!
I did my engg in Electronics and Communication. Is RPL required in my case?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sonicjar said:


> Thanks buddy!!
> I did my engg in Electronics and Communication. Is RPL required in my case?


Nope. It's not required for ECE. Normal skills assessment would do.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Nope. It's not required for ECE. Normal skills assessment would do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Surprised and confused now after reading this...

I was thinking that any Non Computers/Non IT graduate needs to have RPL done... I am from Electrical and Electronics Engineering, do I need RPL then? 

please confirm and do we have any link where we can check if RPL is needed or not based on the course i.e. ECE, EEE?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought the same and went with RPL, however when I got my assessment ACS stated that my degree in electronics and telecom was an Australian equivalent of a Major in computing.
So in essence (like coolsnake said) you do not need RPL, however I think there's only a difference of AUD 50 in generic ACS and RPL so its your choice now...

cheers


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Expat74 said:


> Surprised and confused now after reading this...
> 
> I was thinking that any Non Computers/Non IT graduate needs to have RPL done... I am from Electrical and Electronics Engineering, do I need RPL then?
> 
> please confirm and do we have any link where we can check if RPL is needed or not based on the course i.e. ECE, EEE?


Hey there is nothing to be confused about. Lot of people on this forum have undergone the normal skills assessment route in spite of their major being ECE. So if your major is ECE, then you don't have to undergo the RPL route.

Below is the link to one such user's post who had his majors in ECE and went through the normal skills assessment:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/108039-rpl-176-a.html#post755552

Please note that people with majors in EEE will still have to undergo the RPL route.

Hope this helps. Good luck!!


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hey there is nothing to be confused about. Lot of people on this forum have undergone the normal skills assessment route in spite of their major being ECE. So if your major is ECE, then you don't have to undergo the RPL route.
> 
> Below is the link to one such user's post who had his majors in ECE and went through the normal skills assessment:
> 
> ...



Thank you coolsnake and gaurav_gk for answering my question... I would like to take the RPL route... 

Could you please let me know how this is different from the normal route? Any pointers where I can find what I need to do to get my skills assesses through RPL route and what all documents that I need to send? 

Appreciate for taking some time and answering my questions very patiently


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi sonicjar,

Yes its required. And depends from case to case also. I know people who did the RPL and were from EC branch.


----------



## Umarsha (Jun 5, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hey there is nothing to be confused about. Lot of people on this forum have undergone the normal skills assessment route in spite of their major being ECE. So if your major is ECE, then you don't have to undergo the RPL route.
> 
> Below is the link to one such user's post who had his majors in ECE and went through the normal skills assessment:
> 
> ...


hi Coolsnake.

I have an EEE Degree and 6yrs exp in IT and also have done MCSA and other IT certifications. However as i read in few forums i did not take the RPL instead only applied the skills. Will they reject my application stating to apply or RPL. Im so confused after reading your post. 

Its still in stage 2 since last three days i have applied. Waiting for it to go to stage 4 so atleast i will be a bit relieved. 


Please comment. Thanks Coolsnake.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Umarsha said:


> hi Coolsnake.
> 
> I have an EEE Degree and 6yrs exp in IT and also have done MCSA and other IT certifications. However as i read in few forums i did not take the RPL instead only applied the skills. Will they reject my application stating to apply or RPL. Im so confused after reading your post.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest hang tight and wait for the results and don't fret too much.
It roughly takes 4 weeks for ACS to get back with your assessment results.
Did you submit all your marksheets and IT related certificates ?


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Good to see a separate thread for Software Testing aspirants, I'm a software tester too. Im done with ACS and IELTS(7 each) and applied EOI. I'm now about to apply for State Sponsorship, and really in a fix over which one to apply for. I heard that VIC is an ideal choice, but many of my friends are mentioning that VIC has become too crowded and even, VIC SS processing also takes a lot of time and there is no guarantee that we get nomination. Since, we have only 2 states to choose for, Do we really stand a chance to get VIC SS nomination or shall I go for SA SS? I asked my agent if we can apply for multiple states simultaneously and they say we are technically eligible to apply, but after a thorough research I discovered that we may run into issues by receiving rejections from both the states if they cross verify our application. In this situation, what would you suggest me to apply for?(VIC or SA)


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I'm a software tester too applying under 261314. I know that VIC and SA are only state giving SS. Say we get PR and go to Australia. What if we don't get a relevant job there. Can we do part time jobs to survive till we get a relevant job. By doing part time will it affect when we are applying for citizenship.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm a software tester too applying under 261314. I know that VIC and SA are only state giving SS. Say we get PR and go to Australia. What if we don't get a relevant job there. Can we do part time jobs to survive till we get a relevant job. By doing part time will it affect when we are applying for citizenship.


No issues you can do any work as long as you are working in the state which has sponsored you.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

This thread now seems to be very non active... So anyone got any SS approval or EOI approvals or CO ??

Please share some info...

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not much is happening these days process is stuck at VIC SS , just need to wait and watch .:ranger:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> Not much is happening these days process is stuck at VIC SS , just need to wait and watch .:ranger:


Hi Kundu13,

As per observations from this forum... or if you have additional info.. can you please tell me the following things - 

1. How much funds does one need to show for VIC??
2. How much time would it take for VIC SS to be granted??

Many Thanks
IPS


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Kundu13,
> 
> As per observations from this forum... or if you have additional info.. can you please tell me the following things -
> 
> ...



1. No need to show funds , but if they ask for it then look it out on this link
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

2. it usually takes 3 months for them to reply its been 2 months for me i guess i need to wait for the result for one more month , but i guess i can get it any day now as the rules have changed .


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> 1. No need to show funds , but if they ask for it then look it out on this link
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> 2. it usually takes 3 months for them to reply its been 2 months for me i guess i need to wait for the result for one more month , but i guess i can get it any day now as the rules have changed .


Hey mate,

As u said rules have changed so does that mean processing time has been reduced from 3 months to some less months ??

If yes, do share how much it would take now...


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

*Does Married couple gete preference over singles?*

Hey, may be this is not the right thread to start this but one question is running after me and i am looking for an answer to it : Question is *'Does Married couple gets preference in getting SS from VIC or Invite from DIAC over Singles?'*

btw, i ve too applied for *261314 *for Vic SS, just curious to see if married gets preference then why not to change the status 

:focus: now


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

lobmails said:


> Hey, may be this is not the right thread to start this but one question is running after me and i am looking for an answer to it : Question is *'Does Married couple gets preference in getting SS from VIC or Invite from DIAC over Singles?'*
> 
> btw, i ve too applied for *261314 *for Vic SS, just curious to see if married gets preference then why not to change the status
> 
> :focus: now


As far as i know.. they do not give any such preference.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

lobmails said:


> Hey, may be this is not the right thread to start this but one question is running after me and i am looking for an answer to it : Question is 'Does Married couple gets preference in getting SS from VIC or Invite from DIAC over Singles?'
> 
> btw, i ve too applied for 261314 for Vic SS, just curious to see if married gets preference then why not to change the status
> 
> :focus: now


IMO only your nationality and area of expertise have an impact on the application outcome.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Folks,

Did anyone got the SOUTH AUSTRALIA SS approval?? There is a list which shows people who have applied and are waiting till now...
So i am asking for any approvals - for applications submitted since 15 july 2012.

Please if anyone has applied on or after 15 july 2012 and have got approval rejection please share in here or update the sheet.

Sheet For SOUTH AUSTRALIA SS - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...c&pli=1#gid=34

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> IMO only your nationality and area of expertise have an impact on the application outcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for the reply, Mate!!


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> As far as i know.. they do not give any such preference.


Thanks for the reply, Mate!!


----------



## ramar777 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Need inputs regarding subclass 190*

Hi All,

First of all thanks to all the open-minded souls for sharing your valuable inputs.

I 'm 7+ exp Software Tester. Did a initial assessment in y-axis and found to be positive. As per the assessment, I qualify for subclass 190 visa type. Would like to know if I can go ahead with this.

Please let me know if anybody is in this phase. Your experience regarding consultants and process will be helpful. 

Regards, Ramnath


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

I applied on 31st july for nomination to VIC SS. Its been 3 months and 3 days and no news of any result yet.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Kundu13 said:


> I applied on 31st july for nomination to VIC SS. Its been 3 months and 3 days and no news of any result yet.


Since its been more than 12 weeks you can send them an email with your application reference number and ask for the status if you haven't already done so. 

Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

FYI -

Processing time length increased for SA SS candidates. Few lines from SA authentic website -

*Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 29 July 2012.

The standard processing time for state nomination applications is 14 weeks (this can change depending on the number of applications on hand at Immigration SA). This page is regularly updated with current processing times.*

Looks Like We Got Wait More Than We All Thought - :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:



Cheers
IPS


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi All, 

I was wondering if you could help me with the following:

Ok, so I've finally received my ACS assessment as positive and I have my IELTS scores (Reading: 8, Speaking: 8, Listening: 8.5, Writing: 7.5)
I will now be submitting an EOI as well as to State sites separately for sponsorship.
However, where would my chance be better at an invite as a SOFTWARE TESTER ANZSCO Code 261314: VICTORIA or SOUTH AUSTRALIA?

As from what I understand, I could be declined if I apply to more than one state.

My occupation code is on both sites:

SA: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL data

Victoria: Victorian State Nomination Lists of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria

Has anyone applied as software tester for either? What state did you apply to and how long did it take to get an invite?

Thanks!!

PS. I currently score 65 points. Shall I retake my IELTS test to get 8 on all bands and score extra points for a 75?! Will that improve mt chances?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

scorpiodove said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me with the following:
> 
> ...



Taking ielts again is a good thing, but again it depends on how confident you are to score above your existing score.

Next Vic takes 12 weeks and SA takes 14 weeks. But this statement can change any time and has already changed 2 times in case of SA. When SA opened on 1st July there timelines were 8 weeks then they moved to 12 weeks and now to 14 weeks... So nothing can be taken for granted. 

Advise For You - Apply for Victoria as that state has plenty of jobs in software testing field. Go to - SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and search for Test Analyst... Try for both Adelaide (SA) and Melbourne (VIC)... you will know which state to apply for your self.

One more thing - ur score is good enough to get you an invite once state sponsorship is approved..

Hope this helps..

Cheers
IPS


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot IPS!! I believe I will go ahead and apply for Victoria 

One more question though, I am currently not working in the same field in which I am looking to get nominated for. The work experience I used for my ACS was when i was working in that field back in 2010. Will this affect anything? I want to go back to working in that field which is why I chose it.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

scorpiodove said:


> Thanks a lot IPS!! I believe I will go ahead and apply for Victoria
> 
> One more question though, I am currently not working in the same field in which I am looking to get nominated for. The work experience I used for my ACS was when i was working in that field back in 2010. Will this affect anything? I want to go back to working in that field which is why I chose it.


I have some Questions - 

1. how old is ACS assessment?? When was this alloted??
2. Yes it would have an impact and i dont think you can apply for PR untill you are in the same occupation from atleast last one or two years. I doubt about being in the same occupation from last 2 years, But i am very sure that u got to be in same occupation from last 1 year..

Still i am not 100 % sure on this, i remember reading this some where. But i dont clearly remember now.... May be i saw this related to ACS approval OR i saw this related to VISA applying... I dont remember, sorry for this.... Post the same query on VIC related threads and i am sure someone would reply to you.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

IPS said:


> But i am very sure that u got to be in same occupation from last 1 year..
> 
> Still i am not 100 % sure on this, i remember reading this some where. But i dont clearly remember now....


IPS, you have read it on SA Migration website. For applying SS in SA, person should have been working in the nominated occupation in 12 months out of past 24 months. Waiver for this condition is possible if one has studied in SA recently.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I just saw that *Software Tester - 261314* has moved to *Low Availability* for South Australia.
How does this impact those that have submitted their applications to SA for sponsorship under this job code ?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I just saw that *Software Tester - 261314* has moved to *Low Availability* for South Australia.
> How does this impact those that have submitted their applications to SA for sponsorship under this job code ?


I saw that too and my hopes are all down... SA is processing applications from 29 July... My application date is 30 Aug... I really dont think that the occupation would remain in Low mode for a month - 

Bad Luck For Me and Many Other - 

As per my application date my date for getting result was 22 Nov.... But SA changed its time line from 12 to 14 weeks.. making my decision date to be 6th Dec... Had it been 12 i and many other would still have got it... But now chances are very low/bleak... Rest is in Gods hands....

My Analysis - 

Occupations moved from High to Med to Low in just 29 days... as SA currently processing applications from 29th July... So there is no way that it will remain in Low for another 30 days (TILL MY NUMBER COMES)...

THIS IS HOW I FEEL LIKE - 

:deadhorse::hurt::yell::boom::fear::shocked: :frusty: :smash::closed_2:

Time + Money + Mental Peace = ALL LOST :clap2:

I will apply next year on 1st july and would apply myself.. And wont pay any consultants... :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

MAY GOD BLESS PEOPLE WHO APPLIED BEFORE ME AND ATLEAST THEY GET THE GRANT...

And yes Garuav - The moment it hits special condition apply which is after LOW... we would get our results ASAP... which would be Rejected - As planning level reached.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

IPS said:


> I saw that too and my hopes are all down... SA is processing applications from 29 July... My application date is 30 Aug... I really dont think that the occupation would remain in Low mode for a month -
> 
> Bad Luck For Me and Many Other -
> 
> ...


Is it not possible to apply for another state sponsorship? i.e Victoria?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

desi_aussie said:


> IPS, you have read it on SA Migration website. For applying SS in SA, person should have been working in the nominated occupation in 12 months out of past 24 months. Waiver for this condition is possible if one has studied in SA recently.


Yep... Thats where i saw that..

Thanks for the info buddy.

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

indtiger said:


> Is it not possible to apply for another state sponsorship? i.e Victoria?


It is possible but for that got spend more bucks and re write ielts again.. Then got to score 7 each module... And i feel so LOW dont want to spend a penny more on this affair.. Already spent a lot... bad luck that H1B got so tight else that was the best option for techies like us....

But yes its possible..........

Cheers
IPS


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

IPS said:


> It is possible but for that got spend more bucks and re write ielts again.. Then got to score 7 each module... And i feel so LOW dont want to spend a penny more on this affair.. Already spent a lot... bad luck that H1B got so tight else that was the best option for techies like us....
> 
> But yes its possible..........
> 
> ...


What i heard in this forum is Victoria is also delaying the process. Is this true?
Also one big question i have is if an individual has 65 points, and the other has 75 points. Will the preference is given for 75 points more than 65 points? This is for Subclass 190 visa


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

gaurav_gk said:


> I just saw that *Software Tester - 261314* has moved to *Low Availability* for South Australia.
> How does this impact those that have submitted their applications to SA for sponsorship under this job code ?


No. It impacts only the future applications. Those who have already applied should ideally not be impacted.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

indtiger said:


> What i heard in this forum is Victoria is also delaying the process. Is this true?
> Also one big question i have is if an individual has 65 points, and the other has 75 points. Will the preference is given for 75 points more than 65 points? This is for Subclass 190 visa


Yes that is very true...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> No. It impacts only the future applications. Those who have already applied should ideally not be impacted.


I disagree to your comment...

Reason - If the occupation moves to RED from LOW... No matter when ever you had applied... If your decision is pending your application would be rejected with the reason - Planning Level Reached.

Senior Expats please put some light and correct me if i am wrong on this understanding.

Cheers IPS


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

IPS said:


> I disagree to your comment...
> 
> Reason - If the occupation moves to RED from LOW... No matter when ever you had applied... If your decision is pending your application would be rejected with the reason - Planning Level Reached.
> 
> ...


I don't think you are right. It doesn't make any sense to invite new applicants to apply and reject older applications. I have seen cases where people have got an approval from SA for the SS after their skill code was showing as Planning Level Reached in red. Search this thread for more details.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> I don't think you are right. It doesn't make any sense to invite new applicants to apply and reject older applications. I have seen cases where people have got an approval from SA for the SS after their skill code was showing as Planning Level Reached in red. Search this thread for more details.



*THE LOGIC HOW THiS WORKS -* 
Let people apply when occupation is *HIGH/MED/LOW*. 

*Reason *- Any authority in this world cannot be sure or assertive that the number of applications recieved or in hand would *ALL *be approved. If that is the case and if anyone can be sure on this point then the the occupations would move to RED on the very first day as many people (cant say in numbers can be hundreds / thousands) apply each day. So they keep accepting applications and then the cycle begins - 

Some get approved and some get rejected. The occupations moves from HIGH to MED to LOW depending on the cases *APPROVED *and *NOT *on the basis of applications recieved or applications in hand. 

Also check the sheet which exists on this forum. The sheet consists of list of people who applied for SA SS. And for occupation Code - 261313 and 261312 there are people who applied much earlier but then in the end they got rejected with a reason - Planning level reached for occupation code.

*Sheet *- https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...c&pli=1#gid=34


Still No Offenses to your analysis.

And another thing Gaurav asked how this impacts us - So it impacts in a way that this would soon move to RED which would kill all our hopes... 

Cheers
IPS


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

IPS said:


> *THE LOGIC HOW THiS WORKS -*
> Let people apply when occupation is *HIGH/MED/LOW*.
> 
> *Reason *- Any authority in this world cannot be sure or assertive that the number of applications recieved or in hand would *ALL *be approved. If that is the case and if anyone can be sure on this point then the the occupations would move to RED on the very first day as many people (cant say in numbers can be hundreds / thousands) apply each day. So they keep accepting applications and then the cycle begins -
> ...


If only you had read my first post on this subject. I had mentioned "ideally should not affect" regarding the acceptance of applications. No one on this forum can guarantee approval of a State Sponsorship. That is irrespective of how far the planning level has reached.

Regarding your analysis the planning level is something which is used to control the inflow of applications not anything to do with approvals. You can always get rejected even if you apply at the start of the year when the planning level is still green. Hope this clears out the confusion.


----------



## kirank (Aug 17, 2012)

When the Occupation Turns to RED, that means "Special Conditions Apply"

6.2 Occupations listed as “Special Conditions Apply” are limited to applicants who are recent South Australian international graduates, who studied at a South Australian institution and where this study meets the DIAC Australian study requirement. If any of the applicant’s studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

indtiger said:


> Is it not possible to apply for another state sponsorship? i.e Victoria?


When did you apply to victoria, i got ack on Aug 20....:confused2:


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*status?*



Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Starting a new thread to share information with Software tester friends ,
> please let us know your progress and states which offer nominations for Software testers.


What is the status of your application for victoria? i got acknowledgement on Aug 20...
:confused2:


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*status?*



karansuper said:


> I am also into Performance testing. I have applied for VIC SS and waiting for the response. We can apply for only one state at a time as SA clearly states they require you to select only their state in the EOI or they wont approve.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


What is the status of your application for victoria? i got acknowledgement on Aug 20...:ranger:


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*Count of victoria applicants*

Ok guys lets get an official count here
1)shriman vic ack 20th Aug
please go ahead and add your name followed by vic ack date


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

shriman said:


> Ok guys lets get an official count here
> 1)shriman vic ack 20th Aug
> please go ahead and add your name followed by vic ack date


I am yet to apply for Victoria. Waiting for IELTS scores. By the way, when did u submit ur application to Victoria?


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

guys i got it today after a long delay today the magic happened . rest i will tell tomorrow.VIC Approved.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> guys i got it today after a long delay today the magic happened . rest i will tell tomorrow.VIC Approved.


Congrats :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Kundu Congrats congrats congrats , can you tell me more about how many years of experience, what kind of testing you are into, and your contact details email? are you ready with pcc and medicals, whats the next step after submitting these?


----------



## Optimist007 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Firstly, thanks to create this helpful forum for the like-minded *Software Testers* community. I am planning to apply for ACS assessment as I've non-ICT degree (B.E. Mechanical) but exp as Software Test Engineer (8+ yrs). 
I'm confused about the details to be put in 2 of the RPL Project reports and questions they have posted in the RPL form. 

My request to all those members who have got their ACS positively assessed- kindly suggest how in-depth knowledge they have put in the RPL reports as I believe the resume should be the one with detailed project description, roles and responsibilities. It will be better if anyone suggests the approx words within which I've to squeeze the details of 1 of the project reports.

Have you replied in each of the below sections? Kindly suggest since am stuck up in this very first place of the entire process and am ending up spending lot of time here.
Since I was involved in projects with testing activities only, I cant think of the answers to the below questions from my project perspective. 

A: Business Opportunity or Problem
1. Describe the business opportunity or problem(s) this project addressed and how it related to the (internal or external) client’s needs
2. Describe the scope and complexity of the problem. 
3. Describe your relationship and communications with client management / user management / end users

B: Solution
1. Discuss your contribution to the solution, project or engagement including the rationale behind key choices. Please enumerate the alternatives you considered and your reasons for their rejection
2. Enumerate and describe the key decisions you made, and the reasons for making them as you did
3. Describe the design method you used on this project and the rationale for its selection.
4. List the design tools you selected for use on this project and discuss the rationale for their selection
5. List the major deliverables of the project that you were responsible for or contributed to, and summarize the reason for their inclusion.

C: Results
1. Was your solution implemented? If so, describe the role, if any, you had in the implementation. If not explain why not
2. Assess the overall success or failure of the project. Comment on client satisfaction, attainment of objectives, and ultimate versus proposed cost and schedule. 

Awaiting reply.
Thanks.


----------



## Optimist007 (Nov 2, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> guys i got it today after a long delay today the magic happened . rest i will tell tomorrow.VIC Approved.


Congrats for the much awaited approvals  :clap2: :clap2:
Can you please guide me in RPL project details that you mentioned for ACS assessment:

A: Business Opportunity or Problem
1. Describe the business opportunity or problem(s) this project addressed and how it related to the (internal or external) client’s needs
2. Describe the scope and complexity of the problem. 
3. Describe your relationship and communications with client management / user management / end users

B: Solution
1. Discuss your contribution to the solution, project or engagement including the rationale behind key choices. Please enumerate the alternatives you considered and your reasons for their rejection
2. Enumerate and describe the key decisions you made, and the reasons for making them as you did
3. Describe the design method you used on this project and the rationale for its selection.
4. List the design tools you selected for use on this project and discuss the rationale for their selection
5. List the major deliverables of the project that you were responsible for or contributed to, and summarize the reason for their inclusion.

C: Results
1. Was your solution implemented? If so, describe the role, if any, you had in the implementation. If not explain why not
2. Assess the overall success or failure of the project. Comment on client satisfaction, attainment of objectives, and ultimate versus proposed cost and schedule.

I'm still on the very initial step for the entire process and would appreciate any help from anyone in the forum in this regard.
Thanks.


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Guys, I have also applied to Victoria and waiting since 12 weeks. Yesterday I followed up with them and they replied with the following

Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

Please note that we are currently experiencing delays in processing 261314 Software Tester applications.

We are unable to provide a timeframe in which the application will be finalised. We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Bharatjain,

Welcome to the group. Looks like next is your turn, based on your timelines. Would you mind sharing your profile like no. of yrs of exp, Skillset(Manual/Automation), IELTS scores etc.?

Also, do you know any one applied under Tester, post July got Vic nomination other than Kundu?


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Kundu,

First of all many congrats on securing Vic state sponsorship. This is indeed a much awaited result, we have been eagerly waiting to hear this news, as we haven't heard of any sponsorship's from Vic for Testers post July.

Would you pls. share your details like no. of yrs of exp, Skillset(Manual/Automation), domain knowledge etc?

Also, let us know if you have submitted any commitment letter, if so, was it uploaded upfront or asked by Vic Govt.


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Rajesh,

Thanks a lot. 

My timeline is 261314 - Software Tester | ACS : Sbmtd/+ve 03-06-12/17-07-12 | IELTS: L=9/R=8/W=7.5/S=7.5/O=8 | EOI(190/65pt): 17-08-12 | VIC SS Ack : 24-08-12/Not Yet

I have approx 9 years of experience. I am working as a performance tester in my current organization, but my past experience covers manual as well as automation testing.


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Bharat. You seem to be a senior most in terms of exp among all of us, I'm hardly 4.6 years experienced. We may probably wait to see how they look at applicants with 4-6 years of exp.

Once again, congrats!


----------



## Optimist007 (Nov 2, 2012)

Can anyone please reply to the questions for filling up the RPL Project reports for ACS assessment? How in-depth ( how many words ) were these written by the folks with ACS +ve assessment? 

A: Business Opportunity or Problem
1. Describe the business opportunity or problem(s) this project addressed and how it related to the (internal or external) client’s needs
2. Describe the scope and complexity of the problem. 
3. Describe your relationship and communications with client management / user management / end users

B: Solution
1. Discuss your contribution to the solution, project or engagement including the rationale behind key choices. Please enumerate the alternatives you considered and your reasons for their rejection
2. Enumerate and describe the key decisions you made, and the reasons for making them as you did
3. Describe the design method you used on this project and the rationale for its selection.
4. List the design tools you selected for use on this project and discuss the rationale for their selection
5. List the major deliverables of the project that you were responsible for or contributed to, and summarize the reason for their inclusion.

C: Results
1. Was your solution implemented? If so, describe the role, if any, you had in the implementation. If not explain why not
2. Assess the overall success or failure of the project. Comment on client satisfaction, attainment of objectives, and ultimate versus proposed cost and schedule.


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*Quick question*



bharatjain said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> ...


*Bharat you have my company, i got my acknowledgement on 20th August, i have done B.E computer Science, 4.8 years of experience automation and manual, can you tell me about your qualification, and when you applied to victoria, i applied on 16th August. My ref Number is SS-2012-021xx how about you, [email protected] pass me your id*


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Hi Kundu,
> 
> First of all many congrats on securing Vic state sponsorship. This is indeed a much awaited result, we have been eagerly waiting to hear this news, as we haven't heard of any sponsorship's from Vic for Testers post July.
> 
> ...


Thanks rajesh

years of exp 3.2
Automation and mobile testing android and iphone stuff
no commitment letter submitted.

bust of luck.


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, that's a relief. We were worried whether less years of exp applicants get a nomination or not, finally some hope emerged out of your result.

Good luck with your visa processing, pls. keep us posted on happenings at your end.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> Thanks rajesh
> 
> years of exp 3.2
> Automation and mobile testing android and iphone stuff
> ...


*Kundu what is your reference number ref Number SS-2012-021XX? Did you use a migration agent? How did you get informed that you got nomination and how immediately was skillselect updated for you?*


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*Mail i received today morning, yesterday i emailed Victoria....

Dear Srinivas SANKA,

Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

Please note that we are currently experiencing delays in processing 261314 Software Tester applications.

We are unable to provide a timeframe in which the application will be finalised. We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.

Please quote Reference Number : SS-2012-021xx in all of your communication to us.
*


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

shriman said:


> *Mail i received today morning, yesterday i emailed Victoria....
> 
> Dear Srinivas SANKA,
> 
> ...



When did you apply?? Whats ur date??


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

IPS said:


> When did you apply?? Whats ur date??


*I applied on Aug 17th and got Ackowledgement on 20th Aug its past 12 weeks*


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

*Received State Sponsorship..*

I have received the State Sponsorship from Victoria today after a long wait of 3 months Applied/21st Aug, Ack Received/24th August...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

HI FOLKS,

I finally got the SA SS Approval and ITA in Skill Select. ITA in skill select came first and then after 4 hours SA SS changed the status from Submitted to APPROVED. Got e mail from skill select and SA govt. It took exact 90 days for me.

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Thanking GOD and everyone on this forum for the info and help.

Cheers,
IPS.


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*Yippie*

*Hi All,

The wait is over for me i got the acceptance today, i have applied on 17th august and got acknowledgement on 20th and today 23rd nov i got acceptance.Thanks to the kind words of rajesh and bharat. Rajesh looking forward to your +ve results next. To all the other best of luck..... U will make it 

Srini*


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

*Skill Select Invitation*

I have received Skill Select Invitation today. I replied to Victoria's sponsorship email on Friday and accepted the invitation.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> I have received Skill Select Invitation today. I replied to Victoria's sponsorship email on Friday and accepted the invitation.


Congrats :clap2::clap2:

Cheers,
IPS


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

IPS said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Cheers,
> IPS


Thanks a lot IPS. Congrats to you too for getting yours.


----------



## salmantq (Nov 23, 2012)

Guys This post is for individuals who has worked or are working as a QA Analyst or QC Analyst .

Most individuals who check the current SOL list on Aus Immi Website , find out that their field is not mentioned in it . I believe their are two ways to proceed for Aus Immigration in this case . 

You can apply for different states (SA and VICT) which do offer Code 261314 Software tester in their list to whom they might invite . For this you will have to apply for ACS for Code 261314

ELSE 

you can also apply to ACS for Code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) . This you can do if in your organization you are performing tasks which are mentioned in ICT Business Analyst Job roles or are closely related to it . Please check Immi website for job roles . I have seen cases in which ppl got positive ACS Assessment.

senior guys please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello guys. We are planning to apply for Code 261314 Software tester position in coming week. Was going thro' the posts in this forum and found that most people are struggling to get the invitation from Vic/ SA for software tester position and since the code has already moved to RED now, m getting worried. Senior members, what do u think, is it worth applying visa at this point of time considering your experience?
Any1 has an idea about job market for Manual testing?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

SSP said:


> Hello guys. We are planning to apply for Code 261314 Software tester position in coming week. Was going thro' the posts in this forum and found that most people are struggling to get the invitation from Vic/ SA for software tester position and since the code has already moved to RED now, m getting worried. Senior members, what do u think, is it worth applying visa at this point of time considering your experience?
> Any1 has an idea about job market for Manual testing?


Are you applying for State Sponsorship or are you applying for the Visa?? You post is not clear in terms of what you meant.

Next - I assume you are applying for SS then u can only go to Victoria, as South Australia is closed now. Only these 2 states offer entry for software testers. So your only option is Victoria now.

Victoria is very good in terms of Job opportunities, i can freely say if you are talented and know your work you can find a job very soon (manual and auto both, but yes more of automation always). But SA on the other hand is very poor in terms of the software testing job... there are hardly any jobs for testing... But still people move - Only on the basis of hope !!


Cheers
IPS~


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

IPS said:


> Are you applying for State Sponsorship or are you applying for the Visa?? You post is not clear in terms of what you meant.
> 
> Next - I assume you are applying for SS then u can only go to Victoria, as South Australia is closed now. Only these 2 states offer entry for software testers. So your only option is Victoria now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply IPS. I am applying for State Sponsorship. Glad to hear that job opportunities are good at least in Victoria. Hope to sail soon. All the best for your processing. This is an excellent thread dedicated for Testing professionals. Thanks.


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> Are you applying for State Sponsorship or are you applying for the Visa?? You post is not clear in terms of what you meant.
> 
> Next - I assume you are applying for SS then u can only go to Victoria, as South Australia is closed now. Only these 2 states offer entry for software testers. So your only option is Victoria now.
> 
> ...


Hi IPS,

I tried asking this before but nobody answered; I'll try asking you as well 
After I fill in my EOI (for Vic state sponsorship), do I also need to apply to VIC State website seperately for SS ? Or does the VIC SS get automatically linked to my EOI application ? If yes, please share the links for VIC SS as well, and any tips that you might want to give me. 

I am eagerly awaiting any help that you might extend to me !

Thanks a lot 
:ranger:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

100rab said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> I tried asking this before but nobody answered; I'll try asking you as well
> After I fill in my EOI (for Vic state sponsorship), do I also need to apply to VIC State website seperately for SS ? Or does the VIC SS get automatically linked to my EOI application ? If yes, please share the links for VIC SS as well, and any tips that you might want to give me.
> ...


Hi,

Apologies for late reply as i was out of town for a week. Here is ur reply - 

You need to apply for EOI and SS separately. First open/apply EOI and then go to vic state govt site and apply for SS. While applying for SS govt would want you to provide details of the EOI - MAKE SURE TO GIVE CORRECT EOI NUMBER, as this is how ur EOI would be linked to ur SS application. Please find the link for SS below - 

Link - Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria

Advise - Make a strong documentation and please make sure ur EOI details are SS details match 100% as many cases get rejected after a wait of 90 days with a reason from govt - Details in SS does not match EOI. And yes give accurate and correct info. There is no room for error in this process. 

IPS~


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks so much IPS. I'll do it right away lane: wish me luck


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

*let me also be part of this thread..*

Please allow me also to be part of this thread since my code is also same. 
I am just in the initial phase now ACS applied on 6th Nov and IELTS given on 8th Dec.

Anybody here who are awaiting for ACS result applied on first half of Nov?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

mra said:


> Please allow me also to be part of this thread since my code is also same.
> I am just in the initial phase now ACS applied on 6th Nov and IELTS given on 8th Dec.
> 
> Anybody here who are awaiting for ACS result applied on first half of Nov?


Welcome to the thread.

For ACS related queries try thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-117.html

Feel free to post questions here also.

IPS~


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

IPS said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> For ACS related queries try thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-117.html
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your reply. I have been trying to get the information from the thread you suggested. However due to different occupation code, i am not able to find anything related my case also haven't got any response on my question. I noticed Result of assessment for "Software Engineer" applied on 9th Nov have been declared. Hence I was checking in this thread if any one with similar code have got recently.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

mra said:


> Many thanks for your reply. I have been trying to get the information from the thread you suggested. However due to different occupation code, i am not able to find anything related my case also haven't got any response on my question. I noticed Result of assessment for "Software Engineer" applied on 9th Nov have been declared. Hence I was checking in this thread if any one with similar code have got recently.


No worries you can post any question on this thread and everyone can help to max extent. And soon ur result would be out.. 

IPS~


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

*Stuck on last page !*

Hey guys

I am filling out the VIC SS form, and am stuck at the second last page at the following questions:

1. "If you have stayed in Australia, Please advise length of stay and details."

I have work experience of Australia, but how much detail should I provide here ?

2. Do you have any relatives/friends in Australia ? Details

I do have a friend, but does it give me any benefit to give details here ?

Please let me know guys :clap2:

Thanks! :ranger:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

100rab said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am filling out the VIC SS form, and am stuck at the second last page at the following questions:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am not sure of this, u wrote u r filling VIC SS... But those questions are from FORM80 which is after filling the visa.

Can you please confirm what form are you filling??
IPS~


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

*!!*



IPS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure of this, u wrote u r filling VIC SS... But those questions are from FORM80 which is after filling the visa.
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy

I was filling the form for "Victorian Government skilled nomination application form"
Same as the link that u shared with me in the last post ..

Now there are a few sections on this page, which are: 
Application Conditions, Applicant Details, Representative & Family, Skills & Education, Finances & Settlement, Attachments & Declaration

I am stuck with these questions on the "Finances and Settlement" tab. 

Oh and as I talk, after this follows the last tab "Attachments and Declaration"!

"a signed declaration form stating that the applicant, and representative agent, if acting on behalf of the applicant, understands the conditions of Victorian Government nomination"

Where do I get this declaration from ? Is there any template that is available which I can build upon ? 


"your detailed resume. You should ensure that your resume includes detailed information showing dates of employment and explains any gaps in employment, as well as information about your skills and experience."

I think I should be able to manage this resume myself


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

100rab said:


> Hey Buddy
> 
> I was filling the form for "Victorian Government skilled nomination application form"
> Same as the link that u shared with me in the last post ..
> ...


This is for the State Sponsorship am i right?

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

100rab said:


> Hey Buddy
> 
> I was filling the form for "Victorian Government skilled nomination application form"
> Same as the link that u shared with me in the last post ..
> ...


This is for the State Sponsorship am i right?

If u r using an agent then ur agent would be doing all this what u r doing... 

Ur point "a signed declaration form stating that the applicant, and representative agent, if acting on behalf of the applicant, understands the conditions of Victorian Government nomination" -- is only valid if ur using an agent. If not then ignore it.

Ur point -- Application Conditions, Applicant Details, Representative & Family, Skills & Education, Finances & Settlement, Attachments & Declaration
U need to fill in ur details. For Finances & Sett .. make sure u fill and have funds stated by state govt. Like SA has an obligation to have 30000 AUD as funds if u apply for SA State Sponsorship.

Please post a specific Question Or point on which u r stuck and i and all other on the forum would be happy to answer.

IPS~


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> This is for the State Sponsorship am i right?
> 
> Please post a specific Question Or point on which u r stuck and i and all other on the forum would be happy to answer.
> 
> IPS~



Hi IPS,

Thanks so much for your reply. I gave all this detail, when you asked me if I was mistakenly filling out some other form, instead of VIC SS nomination form.


My initial questions on the Finances and Settlement tab (as per my previous post):

1. "If you have stayed in Australia, Please advise length of stay and details."

I have work experience of Australia, but how much detail should I provide here ?

2. Do you have any relatives/friends in Australia ? Details

I do have a friend, but does it give me any benefit to give details here ?


P.S. I am not using an agent, just doing the whole thing by myself.. turns out it isn't as simple as I first thought.. but now I have to complete it anyway :ranger:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

100rab said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. I gave all this detail, when you asked me if I was mistakenly filling out some other form, instead of VIC SS nomination form.
> 
> ...


Hi

1. Give your complete and accurate details - Like Start Date End Date, employment and employer details, accommodation details.... etc etc... i mean every detail should be given if u have lived in Australia.... Mind it if stayed more than 12 months u would need PCC from Australia...

2. No having friends there and giving info of friends does not give you any additional points but yes you should provide the details. Even i did the same.

Do not worry there are thousands of people who can surely help you fill any form related to OZ... So keep posting..

IPS~


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

*Done !*



IPS said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. Give your complete and accurate details - Like Start Date End Date, employment and employer details, accommodation details.... etc etc... i mean every detail should be given if u have lived in Australia.... Mind it if stayed more than 12 months u would need PCC from Australia...
> 
> ...


Thanks again, IPS  I have applied to the VIC SS website. They said they will give me a case number in 2 weeks, and the processing would take 12 weeks.

Assuming all goes well and VIC gives a positive response to nomination, what happens next ? I have no clue ! :juggle: Just trying to be prepared in advance, now that I have come this far 

Cheers !


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

100rab said:


> Thanks again, IPS  I have applied to the VIC SS website. They said they will give me a case number in 2 weeks, and the processing would take 12 weeks.
> 
> Assuming all goes well and VIC gives a positive response to nomination, what happens next ? I have no clue ! :juggle: Just trying to be prepared in advance, now that I have come this far
> 
> Cheers !


Good going mate. Just one suggestion, add a signature as i keep forgetting what ur occupation is and other details... My bad as i talk to many people daily on the forum..

Next I have a question - 

as you have applied for Vic State Sponsorship.. Have you already applied for EOI in Skill Select??

If not then this would be ur next step.. You have to open an EOI in Skill Select find the link below - 

Link - SkillSelect

I also think that while filling the VIC SS you would have com across a section which would haved asked for EOI details?? And you would have not provided any details as you would not have EOI number if you have not yet applied.

NOTE - The details in EOI should be exactly same as in Vic State Sponsorship Application. Any deveation and ur application can get rejected. So please be very careful while applying for EOI in skill select. This would be ur next step..

And then u got to wait till you get and Approval from Vic State Govt. Once you are invited you would have to give ur EOI details to the Vic State Govt and you would have an VISA INVITE in skill select.

IPS~


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> Good going mate. Just one suggestion, add a signature as i keep forgetting what ur occupation is and other details... My bad as i talk to many people daily on the forum..
> 
> Next I have a question -
> 
> ...



Hi IPS

Thanks again ! Thats a good idea, I'll put my details in my signature.

I have already applied for EOI, and quoted my number in the VIC SS nomination application. 

ACS-Done
IELTS-Done ( 7 Band considered for me in EOI)
EOI- Submitted
VIC SS Nomination- Applied

So as I understand, now I need to wait for an approval from VIC SS nomination. This should happen in about 12 weeks time? :ranger:

And once they give me an approval, I should automatically get a VISA INVITE in Skillselect/EOI page ? 

That should be all ? lane:

Cheers!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

100rab said:


> Hi IPS
> 
> Thanks again ! Thats a good idea, I'll put my details in my signature.
> 
> ...


Yes you got to wait now. And yes once you get VIC SS apply visa/

IPS~


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> Yes you got to wait now. And yes once you get VIC SS apply visa/
> 
> IPS~



Thanks, IPS.

After I receive an invite, I believe I would need to get the Police clearance etc done. I might need a police clearance from both India, and Australia as I worked there for more than a year. How do I go about that ?

Please let me know, and should I initiate the police clearance already, as I wait for VIC SS nomination ?

Kindly advise 

Thanks!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

100rab said:


> Thanks, IPS.
> 
> After I receive an invite, I believe I would need to get the Police clearance etc done. I might need a police clearance from both India, and Australia as I worked there for more than a year. How do I go about that ?
> 
> ...


Apologies but i am not sure of the abroad PCC thing.. Please ask someone on the Indian PCC thread, there are a lot of people who do the same thing.

IPS~


----------



## chd_jatt (Jan 3, 2013)

gaurav_gk said:


> I too am a Software Tester (261314) - Functional/Integration and Automation.
> I am currently awaiting my ACS assessment and IELTS results.



Hi, 

I wanted to know if it is mandatory to have a degree in computer science to be eligible to apply? I have a B.Tech in Elect and Instrumentation with 7 yrs exp in Software Testing and have IELTS 7.5 each but can i apply for assessment as a Software tester ??


----------



## RSR410 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes. You can definitely apply for ACS.


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

chd_jatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know if it is mandatory to have a degree in computer science to be eligible to apply? I have a B.Tech in Elect and Instrumentation with 7 yrs exp in Software Testing and have IELTS 7.5 each but can i apply for assessment as a Software tester ??


You Can apply for ACS with RPL.


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

*Job Change ?*

Hi guys,

I have a bit of a situation here. I am planning to change my job.

I have already submitted the EOI and applied for state nomination. However, I am yet to get approval from VIC State sponsorship.

As per the SkillSelect website, I need to update any changes in Employment or otherwise in my EOI.

So here are my queries:

If I update my new job details on EOI, do I need to get it assessed again by ACS ? Or can I just ask them to only consider my work experience till now while assessing my application ?

What are my options ?

Someone please clarify ! :help:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

100rab said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a bit of a situation here. I am planning to change my job.
> 
> ...


Repiled to ur query in PM, check it.

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Any Folks from testing who landed in Australia since july 2012 till now..

Please can you guys share ur experiences.

IPS~


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS,

why did u choose SA instead of Victoria for SS ???


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

nivas said:


> IPS,
> 
> why did u choose SA instead of Victoria for SS ???


Because i could not score 7 in each module for ielts. And i did not wanted to go for another try in IELTS. I took a single shot at ielts and went for SA.

IPS~


----------



## RSR410 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi IPS,

Few of my frnds are in SA. Some from march'12 and some from july'12. They still fighting to get testing job. They are dng with the odd jobs. Getting job in ur field is depends the factors like ur cv,market condition etc.

In terms of cost of living, 900-1000$ is good enough for single for shared accomodation including all.


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

RSR410 said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> Few of my frnds are in SA. Some from march'12 and some from july'12. They still fighting to get testing job. They are dng with the odd jobs. Getting job in ur field is depends the factors like ur cv,market condition etc.
> 
> In terms of cost of living, 900-1000$ is good enough for single for shared accomodation including all.


hi rsr410,
would you be able to comment on the reason why your friends havent been able to land a testing job. is it because of the sheer lack of available oppprtunities in SA, skills mismatch w.r.t job posted or something completely different?
i wish you friends all the very best in their job quest and hope they will make it soon.
thanks

Sent from mobile using Expat Forum app


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

pinkray said:


> hi rsr410,
> would you be able to comment on the reason why your friends havent been able to land a testing job. is it because of the sheer lack of available oppprtunities in SA, skills mismatch w.r.t job posted or something completely different?
> i wish you friends all the very best in their job quest and hope they will make it soon.
> thanks
> ...


Please work for the immigration website. Their website needs to be tested thoroughly.


----------



## Bob10 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Hello..*

Hi Guys!!

I am new to the forum and I went thru all the posts from the members. They were really enriching. Like all of us, my code is 261314 (Software testing).

ACS Applied - 1-12-12
Positive - 21-1-13

IELTS 
1st Attempt (5-1-13) - 8.5/7/7/6.5 (L/R/W/S) - Applied for EOR
2nd attempt (to be on 14-2-13)

Looking for VIC SS.

My query is - I am eligible for SA and it's showing High availability for testing. Is it worth applying there incase I don't get 7 in each bands in IELTS ?

Pls reply.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Where it shows high availability for testing in SA ? 

I think they have closed the gates for Software Testers in SA! Check the list again 

Anytime Victoria will be a better choice, as there are more jobs available in Melbourne than Adelaide  

All the best for your IELTS  





Bob10 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> I am new to the forum and I went thru all the posts from the members. They were really enriching. Like all of us, my code is 261314 (Software testing).
> 
> ...


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

I would also like to be part of this group and subscribe new updates. My case is also similar as Bob10 and I am giving re-attempt of IELTS to get 7 for Vic. Disappointed to hear that SA has closed the requirements of Testers for SS.


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

mra said:


> I would also like to be part of this group and subscribe new updates. My case is also similar as Bob10 and I am giving re-attempt of IELTS to get 7 for Vic. Disappointed to hear that SA has closed the requirements of Testers for SS.


Yup...SA is closed for Software Tester. Only option left now is Vic...doesnt matter though...coz heard that Vic is much better in terms of Testing opportunities compared to SA...Any of ur friend from Melbourne got Testing job recently??


----------



## Bob10 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Guys!!

I verified today itself. 261314 is open in SA SS.


----------



## Bob10 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Guys!!

I verified today itself. 261314 is open in SA SS. Pls go thru the link - 
migration.sa.gov.au/sites/default/files/files/State%20Nominated%20Occupation%20List%202012-13.pdf


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

I think the pdf u r looking is a old one...check the latest availability here

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol data


----------



## Bob10 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes Niwas, May be it's a old one.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

SSP said:


> Yup...SA is closed for Software Tester. Only option left now is Vic...doesnt matter though...coz heard that Vic is much better in terms of Testing opportunities compared to SA...Any of ur friend from Melbourne got Testing job recently??


You're right! When everything goes on your favor its good. I am waiting for that time to get IELTS 7 each.. I missed one last time.
Anyways I don't have friends in Testing in Melbourne. Many of my relatives and friends are in Sydney..


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

hello everyone,
good to see you guys are helping each other..i am also an automation tester having work exp.of 6.5 yrs...i am planning to apply for PR...i want to ask some questions-

1-can a software tester apply for ICT software test engineer?because as i can see the roles and responsibilities are almost same in both the cases..if yes then please tell me which state sponser ICT software test engineer??

2-I assume i will be able to apply for ACS by first week of march. Considering the timeframe of the PR approval, is it the right time for applying ? (especially in terms of getting SS and getting high job availability)?

please reply...i really need help..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sharav said:


> hello everyone,
> good to see you guys are helping each other..i am also an automation tester having work exp.of 6.5 yrs...i am planning to apply for PR...i want to ask some questions-
> 
> 1-can a software tester apply for ICT software test engineer?because as i can see the roles and responsibilities are almost same in both the cases..if yes then please tell me which state sponser ICT software test engineer??
> ...


Hi,

1. if u r applying for ICT software test engineer make sure u get the reference letters from employers in same statement as per the guide lines given. I mean roles n resp should be as per the ICT software test engineer guidelines.

2. I am not sure if Victoria has this occupation code as i rarely check Vic as i am a SA candidate. So you got to check for that. But ACS depends on what occupation u choose. See details explanation below - 

My suggestion - go for 261314 software tested occupation for Vic. as that is open and in high availability. But keep in mind for Vic u would need 7 band in ielts for each module. The point is, SA does not has a very good market for IT people and testing is even less. So go for Vic it has so many................ jobs. Rest is ur descision.

Next - for ACS think wisely where u want to go SA or VIC and then apply for ACS. Like if u want to go for Vic then use occupation code 261314 - software tester. If you want to go for South Australia go for ICT software test engineer as 261314 software tester is closed there. The time is right for u too get process started.

NOTE - testers need to be state nominated so keep that in mind.

So now ball is in ur side think and decide. once u make a descision i can answer more queries, if you have any 

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi IPS,
First of all thanks alot for your reply.I'll go with victoria only as u people are experienced,so no doubts in choosing the state..Actually i am planning to apply for ACS in march 1st week..The thing is side by side i am giving interviews to switch the company..Now my question is like after applying for ACS, can i switch the company if i'll get some better opportunity????or till visa process i have to be with the same company??


And ya once again thank u so much for replying..i m planning to apply for PR by myself,so i must need help from all of u..tc


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Sharav,

My advice you do not apply for Vic SS Software Tester 261314 becasue it is really tough now to get a +ve response from them. I applied for SS in Nov and still waiting for the reply. Meanwhile those who appplied under Software Engineer 189 visa are getting invite letter just within 3 days of applying.

So better you slightly change your roles and responsibilities and apply for ACS under Software Engineer or Developer so that you can apply for 189.


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi IPS,
First of all thanks alot for your reply.I'll go with victoria only as u people are experienced,so no doubts in choosing the state..Actually i am planning to apply for ACS in march 1st week..The thing is side by side i am giving interviews to switch the company..Now my question is like after applying for ACS, can i switch the company if i'll get some better opportunity????or till visa process i have to be with the same company??


And ya once again thank u so much for replying..i m planning to apply for PR by myself,so i must need help from all of u..tc


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sharav said:


> Hi IPS,
> First of all thanks alot for your reply.I'll go with victoria only as u people are experienced,so no doubts in choosing the state..Actually i am planning to apply for ACS in march 1st week..The thing is side by side i am giving interviews to switch the company..Now my question is like after applying for ACS, can i switch the company if i'll get some better opportunity????or till visa process i have to be with the same company??
> 
> 
> And ya once again thank u so much for replying..i m planning to apply for PR by myself,so i must need help from all of u..tc



Hi,

I am glad you found the info useful ! Next, you can change the job whenever you want. But the thing to keep in mind - you should have reference letters from all the companies, which you have included in ACS documentation. Also if you chage now, its likely that you cant ask for a reference letter from new employer, as they also want you to prove urself in the new role. BUT incase u can manage to get this letter do include into this exp in ACS, else leave this new company exp and apply with showing exp info from the past.

ACS would verify the exp you have shown them to get a skill assessment.

Ex - X has 10 years of exp as of 1-1-2013 (MM-DD-YYYY). X changed the job on 2-1-2013.
Employers Detail Till Date - 

2003 to 2007 AAA PVT LTD
2007 to 2011 BBB PVT LTD
2011 to 2013 CCC PVT LTD
2013 to TILL DATE DDD PVT LTD

So now when X applies for ACS he gives info for all employers AAA, BBB, CCC, DDD then ACS letter would have exp calculated till date. If X does not give present companies DDD info then only exp till CCC would be calculated and skill assessment would be issued.

Keep in mind changing job is never a restriction but will also have emphasis on employment checks/enquiries once u reach a stage when u apply for visa. 

So - My advise change ASAP, so that once u reach the stage when u apply for VISA u should be in the same job for more than 6 months... 

Cheers,
IPS~


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks alot for the info.

But in my scenario,the thing is i m searching a job,and suppose i will get offer letter by mid of march then also i hv to wait for joining atleast for 3 months..As in my company we have to serve 3 months of notice period..so my joining will lie b/t ACS result and DIAC process....then what will i do???


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

so that means if i'll join the new job by june suppose,so i'll be eligible for applying for visa after 6 months??am i right???


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sharav said:


> so that means if i'll join the new job by june suppose,so i'll be eligible for applying for visa after 6 months??am i right???


YES u would be eligible. And dont worry go ahead with ACS.


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

okkk...thank you,one more thing,i was collecting the documents for ACS,but i couldn't find my pay slips and hikes letter of the previous company(as this is my second company)..that was all in the internal website of the company,i didn't save that data..so what will i do now???We have to submit ITR also??


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

sharav said:


> okkk...thank you,one more thing,i was collecting the documents for ACS,but i couldn't find my pay slips and hikes letter of the previous company(as this is my second company)..that was all in the internal website of the company,i didn't save that data..so what will i do now???We have to submit ITR also??


ACS doesn't accept payslips or salary hike letters. So no need for them!

All u need is the experience letters from companies in ACS prescribed format


----------



## arnab.aussie (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am a software Tester and I am into Manual testing. Are there openings in Manual Testing in Australia? Do I need to prepare my resume in some specific format to send it to ACS? I have worked in 4 different companies by now and all I got is the offer letter and the relieving letter from them. I don't have any experience certificates from my past organizations. How do I prove my experience to ACS?


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

What is your domain


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

*Software Tester with ECE degree*

Hi Fellows,

I have a Degree in Electronics and Communication Engineering, but currently working as a Software Tester. I have 4 + years of experience as software tester. 

The Agent through which i am trying for Assessment, is forcing me to do a RPL, where as i find in several threads that for my degree it is not required. Agent is well known and i got a references from variety of guys, currently in australia, that he is a trustworthy person

Are there any limitations if i go for RPL ? Since my experience is 4+ years is there a solid chance of getting a PR?

Can anyone guide me in preparing a ACS project report ?

I need to go through nominated or sponsorship by state. What challenges will i face?

And also from the threads i hear that for software tester demand is very bleak. What's the story ?

Hope to get my queries answered soon guys!! 

Thanks and regards
tom4Oz


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

tom4Oz said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> I have a Degree in Electronics and Communication Engineering, but currently working as a Software Tester. I have 4 + years of experience as software tester.
> 
> ...


I recently got +ve on ACS. I have degree in ECE. But i have 5+ years exp in Software Testing. Yes demand for software testing is very less. You have go for 190 and State Sponsorship. Currently Victoria and ACT offer SS. South Australia also offer SS but they care closed for this year.


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

escaflowne said:


> I recently got +ve on ACS. I have degree in ECE. But i have 5+ years exp in Software Testing. Yes demand for software testing is very less. You have go for 190 and State Sponsorship. Currently Victoria and ACT offer SS. South Australia also offer SS but they care closed for this year.


hello friends,

i wanted to ask that which state has more jobs for testers???if the chances are bleak then why people are makign so much efforts for Australian PR???


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

sharav said:


> hello friends,
> 
> i wanted to ask that which state has more jobs for testers???if the chances are bleak then why people are makign so much efforts for Australian PR???


Because PR doesnt mean you MUST work as a Software tester. People are pretty much ready to do ANY kind of job, if you know what I mean


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

100rab said:


> Because PR doesnt mean you MUST work as a Software tester. People are pretty much ready to do ANY kind of job, if you know what I mean


thanks for the reply....

i need to ask one more thing...suppose i get assessed as a software tester by ACS,but due to v.less jobs of testers,on july 1st the new SOL list launched stating no place for software testers,then at that point of time what we will do??

secondly,suppose i get my result of ielts by the end of May,then shud i apply for EOI immediately or wait till 1st of july when the new quota will be there???including openings in NSW


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

*Subclass 190 concern about availability of Software testing jobs*

Hi IPS,

I have been following your posts for a while now, its really nice to see guys like you helping others during migration. I am a newbie and I have decided to go with Subclass 190 for VIC as my domain is Software Automation Testing. I have 5 yrs of experience in IT and desparately looking for an overseas option. 

I have checked lots of posts in this forum and concluded that definitely it is a complete different ball game to search a job once landed there. It looks like Australian local experience is what I need to get an interview call, from here in India its getting really tough to visualize the picture there. Hence I am getting confused day by day and lots of questions are coming in my mind - i'll really appreciate if you can spare some time to provide some guidance.Here is what I have now to ask -

- I have checked with seek dot com and it looks like software testing 
job options are pretty nominal now a days, so my question is if in case 
I am unable to find any testing job within few weeks after I land will it 
be possible to apply for any other job as my experience letter will show 
software testing.

- I understand local experience has its own value and people 
negotiating more on salary gets ignored, hence can you please let me 
know what should be the ideal package for a family of two to start 
with in australia and if that amount is acheivable from the first job.

- During this job search period is it possible to find some cheap 
accomodation in and around melbourne, so that I can cut down on my 
expenses. Can you please provide a rough figure on the general 
expenses.

I am proceeding my VISA with one of the consultanies in Bangalore, and currently by looking at the job openings I am really getting concerned about what needs to done if I am unable to secure any job within a month. 

- Thanks
Souvik


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

*EOI submitted for 190 visa for vic state..*

Hi All,

I have been following all the threads in this forum and have found the info shared very useful.
I have been working as a testing proffesional for 6 years in telecom domain.
I got a positive skill assesment from ACS for software tester on 26th of march and i submitted my EOI on the very same day.

Could someone please tell me that how good are my chances of getting an invite from Vic and how long could it possibly take to get a response?

Has anyone got an invite from Vic offlate bcoz i hardly see anybody having got an invite after November?

And to all my Senior members of this forum who have already flown to Australia..how good are the chances of finding a testing job in Victoria?..

Your responses are very much appreciated..

Cheers,
Nagabushan.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

I have applied for Vic SS and waiting for results :fingerscrossed:





kn.bushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following all the threads in this forum and have found the info shared very useful.
> I have been working as a testing proffesional for 6 years in telecom domain.
> ...


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

nivas said:


> I have applied for Vic SS and waiting for results :fingerscrossed:


Hey,

When was the EOI submitted?..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Very useful threads for testers..I am reading it from page 1 and kudos to author of this thread :clap2:

I am in manual testing for last 9 yrs and my expertise includes banking and telecom domain (BSS)..

Can somebody, who got Vic SS and PR share their experience of finding jobs in Melbourne ? 

Rgds
Sumit


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

kn.bushan said:


> Hey,
> 
> When was the EOI submitted?..


I did both together...without the Vic result, EOI is of no use for us


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

nivas said:


> I did both together...without the Vic result, EOI is of no use for us



Hi,

I am sorry but what do u mean when u say "both together"..When did u submit your EOI for vic?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Vic SS application was submitted in Victoria website and then later I filled an EOI in Skillselect website 

Both are two different applications








kn.bushan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry but what do u mean when u say "both together"..When did u submit your EOI for vic?


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

nivas said:


> Vic SS application was submitted in Victoria website and then later I filled an EOI in Skillselect website
> 
> Both are two different applications


I have got an assesemnt from ACS saying that my profile fits for software tester which is a part of skillset for subclass 190. After which i have submitted my EOI.
Could you please tell me what is SS application in victoria website? I am not really aware of it and i would want to do it i have to..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Since 190 is the only option available for Software Testers we need to get a state sponsorship. Victoria and South Australia are the 2 state which were sponsoring testers.

So first u need to apply for the state sponsorship, once they give a +ve result, then we can apply for EOI in skillselect and we will be invited to apply for Visa immediately ( depending on the occupation ceiling available) 

So first step is getting a State sponsorship....check out the Victoria website for details...




kn.bushan said:


> I have got an assesemnt from ACS saying that my profile fits for software tester which is a part of skillset for subclass 190. After which i have submitted my EOI.
> Could you please tell me what is SS application in victoria website? I am not really aware of it and i would want to do it i have to..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

kn.bushan said:


> I have got an assesemnt from ACS saying that my profile fits for software tester which is a part of skillset for subclass 190. After which i have submitted my EOI.
> Could you please tell me what is SS application in victoria website? I am not really aware of it and i would want to do it i have to..


Do you applied with RPL ? I have testing exp but my engg degree is Chemical


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

nivas said:


> Since 190 is the only option available for Software Testers we need to get a state sponsorship. Victoria and South Australia are the 2 state which were sponsoring testers.
> 
> So first u need to apply for the state sponsorship, once they give a +ve result, then we can apply for EOI in skillselect and we will be invited to apply for Visa immediately ( depending on the occupation ceiling available)
> 
> So first step is getting a State sponsorship....check out the Victoria website for details...


Hi,

thanks a lot for the info..


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

esumitkumar said:


> Do you applied with RPL ? I have testing exp but my engg degree is Chemical


I have not applied for RPL..I am from ECE stream..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Would like to add some inputs as per my knowledge.

First you have to file the EOI. Then file for SS and mention your EOI number in the SS application. The moment u get +ve SS you will automatically get invitation to apply for Visa 190.

Now suppose EOI is not filed and u have filled for state SS. The state cannot give u invitation unless they get details of ur EOI. So, there will be some delay in processing.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Folks... this is Great Thread.. a lot information is available.. My Agent told me.. that ACT also accept SS for Software tester.. is that true ? But there you need to show funds req for around 30-35k.. please advise ? and does SA SS has funds req ?? do they really check for Funds or just declaration is enough...

folks.. please help me with Sample documents for software tester.. submitted to ACS.. I am preparing for my ACS documentation..


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

As far as I know, for Sofware testers only VIC and SA doesnt require to show funds (only declaration is enough) and for all other states you have to produce a bank statements showing 30 - 35 K AUD.

Even I am from Software testing background and according to my research currently VIC is the only state which has got good number of opening for Sofware testers, hence thats the only bet we have I suppose.

By the way, are you directly applying or going through any consultancy. I am working for a MNC in Bangalore and recently started processing, I was looking for someone in the same situation so that we can discuss and proceed together.Let me know what you think .

- PNP




viralsagar20 said:


> Folks... this is Great Thread.. a lot information is available.. My Agent told me.. that ACT also accept SS for Software tester.. is that true ? But there you need to show funds req for around 30-35k.. please advise ? and does SA SS has funds req ?? do they really check for Funds or just declaration is enough...
> 
> folks.. please help me with Sample documents for software tester.. submitted to ACS.. I am preparing for my ACS documentation..


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Received victoria state approval. It took a little over 4 months to arrive.
Thanks to everone on this forumfor their support.
...onto the next step now


----------



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

*Process for moving to Aus*

Hi,

i am new to this forum, and I am into software testing field and wants to apply for Australian Visa. Can someone please list down initial steps that needs to be followed and documents required. 

thanks.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats :clap2::clap2:



pinkray said:


> Received victoria state approval. It took a little over 4 months to arrive.
> Thanks to everone on this forumfor their support.
> ...onto the next step now


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sagarsa said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am new to this forum, and I am into software testing field and wants to apply for Australian Visa. Can someone please list down initial steps that needs to be followed and documents required.
> 
> thanks.


1. Clear IELTS exam. Minimum 6 band in each module.
6 band in each band will give you no points
7 band in each band will give you 10 points
8 band in each band will give you 20 points

2. Get your qualification and experience assessed by ACS ( Australian computing society).

3. If you have 60 points or more, file for EOI.

4. If you have only 55 points then you have get state sponsorship which will give you 5 points. The software testers are sponsored by 3 states Victoria, ACT and South Australia.

How you get the points?

For age
18–24 (inclusive)	25 points
25–32 (inclusive)	30 points
33–39 (inclusive)	25 points
40–44 (inclusive)	15 points

Experience points
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years)	5 points
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years)	10 points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years)	15 points

Education points
Doctorate from an Australian educational institution or other Doctorate of a recognised standard	- 20 points

At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard	- 15 points

Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia, or qualification or award of recognised standard - 10 points

For further details you can refer site SkillSelect


----------



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

@ Mroks : Thanks for the reply.

So what I understand is, you need to apply for IELTS on priority as its the first step. Also, I have confusion regarding 

2. Get your qualification and experience assessed by ACS ( Australian computing society). >> I would be having 5 yrs experience in July, is it better to submit it now or in July/Aug.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sagarsa said:


> @ Mroks : Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So what I understand is, you need to apply for IELTS on priority as its the first step. Also, I have confusion regarding
> 
> 2. Get your qualification and experience assessed by ACS ( Australian computing society). >> I would be having 5 yrs experience in July, is it better to submit it now or in July/Aug.


If 5 points from experience is sufficient for you, then u can go ahead with ACS. Moreover you can submit details for experience gained after ACS till invitation date.

ACS takes 2 months.

First step is IELTS and deciding how much u have to score. Some states require 7 in each for sponsoring applicants.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats...all the best for your future



pinkray said:


> Received victoria state approval. It took a little over 4 months to arrive.
> Thanks to everone on this forumfor their support.
> ...onto the next step now


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi,
> 
> As far as I know, for Sofware testers only VIC and SA doesnt require to show funds (only declaration is enough) and for all other states you have to produce a bank statements showing 30 - 35 K AUD.
> 
> ...


Yes sure buddy.. U can send me contact details on viralsagar20 at gmail dot com


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> If 5 points from experience is sufficient for you, then u can go ahead with ACS. Moreover you can submit details for experience gained after ACS till invitation date.
> 
> ACS takes 2 months.
> 
> First step is IELTS and deciding how much u have to score. Some states require 7 in each for sponsoring applicants.


I dont know of any state allowing 6 in each in ielts for testers. its all 7


----------



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Good to see someone from the same stream.
> 
> Good luck





Mroks said:


> If 5 points from experience is sufficient for you, then u can go ahead with ACS. Moreover you can submit details for experience gained after ACS till invitation date.
> 
> ACS takes 2 months.
> 
> First step is IELTS and deciding how much u have to score. Some states require 7 in each for sponsoring applicants.


Can you please let me know the list of documents required for submitting to ACS.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> I dont know of any state allowing 6 in each in ielts for testers. its all 7


6 in each is the minimum eligibility for every applicant. If SS is must for you then you have to satisfy the state conditions for IELTS which again varies from state to state and occupation.
eg 
Vic 7 in each for software tester
ACT 7 in each for software tester (not confirmed, just check) 
South Australia (6.5 in each software tester), currently it has stopped receiving applications for the current year. Hoping the ceiling will be reset in July


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Till date.. I have seen only 40 people for software testers got approved for SS.. It's on occupation ceilings report on site. Out of 360.. Why is this low no. Of applicants getting selected any particular reason..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

viralsagar20 said:


> Till date.. I have seen only 40 people for software testers got approved for SS.. It's on occupation ceilings report on site. Out of 360.. Why is this low no. Of applicants getting selected any particular reason..


From where did you get this detail? Any site link please?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mroks said:


> From where did you get this detail? Any site link please?


Go Australia immigration site > skill select > reports > occupation ceiling


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

viralsagar20 said:


> Go Australia immigration site > skill select > reports > occupation ceiling


The report gives details at four-digit ANZSCO code and does not mention specifically on software tester 261314 o at occupation code. There is one report which gives detail at occupation code SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 September 2012 Results 
look at bottom of link page

This report is for the month of August and I haven't seen such type of report in latest update. Correct me if I am wrong, and will be very much interested in getting the details at occupation code level for SS. So that I can evaluate my chances as I have to go through a long wait period for SS.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The report gives details at four-digit ANZSCO code and does not mention specifically on software tester 261314 o at occupation code. There is one report which gives detail at occupation code SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 September 2012 Results
> look at bottom of link page
> 
> This report is for the month of August and I haven't seen such type of report in latest update. Correct me if I am wrong, and will be very much interested in getting the details at occupation code level for SS. So that I can evaluate my chances as I have to go through a long wait period for SS.


OKay.. I think.. I have mistaken here..

Software Tester 261314 which falls under occupation ceilings 2613 Software and Applications Programmers has 5160 of Occupation Ceilings of which 4171 has been approved and ICT Systems Test Engineer 263213 which falls under 2632 ICT Support and Test Engineers has 360 of Occupation Ceilings of which 14 has been approved 

SkillSelect click on Occupation Ceilings


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kn.bushan said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks a lot for the info..


south aus closed a while back for testers


----------



## Mission_Australia (Apr 25, 2013)

HI friends,

First of All this is an Amazing blog and hats off to all the members. Hoping to get a lot of guidance from you bright minds.

Age –31 —points 30 
IELTS — all sections above 7… points 10
Education— B.E Electronics and MBA Finance(both from MUMBAI university)…points 15
Skilled work — 3 plus in Information technology(Business Analyst)..points 5
Total 60 points

Query:
1) Education is BE electronics(note only electronics and not electronics and communication) and MBA finance and currently working in IT Banking and finance sector. Will I need a RPL or will a normal assessment from ACS do. Since I dont have 6yrs experience in IT I dont qualify for RPL. Also do i need to send the MBA marksheets to ACS or any other organisation

2) My first company I was hired as a BA(on paper) but my job roles were closely associated with QA or Software test engineer(2 years). My current company I am a full time BA(1.5 yrs). Will the testing role be considered a closely related job and can be used in the points system.If yes can I apply under skill code 261111 to ACS. After chasing my previous company i manged to get a refernce letter which has broad software testing roles which any tester would have. My current company cannot provide me a letter(have it on email from HR which I intend to send) but my immediate manager can provide a sworn declaration stating that I am a full time BA with my roles. Additionaly I have also completed a internal company diploma in Business Analysis which is endorsed by IIBA(international institute of business analysis). Will that help to make my application strong

3) My spouse has done her BCOM and MBA Finance, Is 28 yrs old and is working as Research associate. Has IELTS of 6 plus in all bands. Although her skills are in the demand list its not the same category as mine. Can i claim for spouse points?

Please let me know if i am eligible…Applying for ICT Businees Analyst(261111)


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Anxiously waiting for the result of my SS. !! Looks like its been ages since iv'e started my process for immigration. My performance at work is dipped !!

Waiting sucks !


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Anxiously waiting for the result of my SS. !! Looks like its been ages since iv'e started my process for immigration. My performance at work is dipped !!
> 
> Waiting sucks !


why did they reject you in Vic SS did they give any reasons ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

noobrex said:


> why did they reject you in Vic SS did they give any reasons ?


They have a standard format for rejections !! lol ! that they are receiving applications with high caliber resumes than yours.

I have seen 'N' number of rejections now for Victoria !


----------



## Mission_Australia (Apr 25, 2013)

Mission_Australia said:


> HI friends,
> 
> First of All this is an Amazing blog and hats off to all the members. Hoping to get a lot of guidance from you bright minds.
> 
> ...


Can someone please help with the above


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Use an agent


----------



## Mission_Australia (Apr 25, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Use an agent


Dude Agents are for the lazy and rich, the process is well laid and there are blogs like this that help a lot...Thanks anyways


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys !!! got my SS approval today along with the invite


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Guys !!! got my SS approval today along with the invite


how much time did it take ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

noobrex said:


> how much time did it take ?


29 working days !


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nivas said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:


Have you received Vic SS?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> 29 working days !


Do we need to file EOI first or SS first after IELTS and ACS, if I have only 55 points without statesponsership.

Also, how many points did you have ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Have you received Vic SS?


Still waiting! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nivas said:


> Still waiting! :fingerscrossed:


You should able to get in few days, as I came across a member (scorpiodove) who applied on 3rd Jan and received +ve Vic SS on 5th April. 
Good luck for your SS result and keep updating on it.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Mroks said:


> You should able to get in few days, as I came across a member (scorpiodove) who applied on 3rd Jan and received +ve Vic SS on 5th April.
> Good luck for your SS result and keep updating on it.


hope so!

They are sure taking more than 12 weeks to give the results! 
and already occupation ceilings are reaching the end :frusty:


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Do we need to file EOI first or SS first after IELTS and ACS, if I have only 55 points without statesponsership.
> 
> Also, how many points did you have ?


You can file it either way ! You can file EOI or SS, whatever you like first. Not an issue with that. I have 60 points without SS, now 65 !

Cheers !


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

nivas said:


> hope so!
> 
> They are sure taking more than 12 weeks to give the results!
> and already occupation ceilings are reaching the end :frusty:


Occupational Ceiling is the only point of concern !! only 593 invites are left for 2613 Categories !


----------



## Mission_Australia (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi People, can someone please help here. I just read through that BE Electronics from Mumbai Univ is considered by ACS. My other query still remains unanswered. I have 1.9 yrs experience as a BA(current company) and 2.3 yrs experience as a software tester(previous compnay_on paper BA put roles of a tester). Can Is still apply for ICT Business Analyst and claim 5 points


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> You can file it either way ! You can file EOI or SS, whatever you like first. Not an issue with that. I have 60 points without SS, now 65 !
> 
> Cheers !


I have only 55 so I think I would have to file SS first to get 5 points so that I reach 60 to reach the EOI stage ? Please correct me if I am wrong.

Also, If my SS gets accepted does that mean auto invite. Please clear the doubt please.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

noobrex said:


> I have only 55 so I think I would have to file SS first to get 5 points so that I reach 60 to reach the EOI stage ? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Also, If my SS gets accepted does that mean auto invite. Please clear the doubt please.


getting a SS means u will get an invite, provided occupation ceilings are not reached for your job code.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> I have only 55 so I think I would have to file SS first to get 5 points so that I reach 60 to reach the EOI stage ? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Also, If my SS gets accepted does that mean auto invite. Please clear the doubt please.


1. File for EOI with 55 points
2. Apply for SS
3. Once your SS is +ve, you will automatically get invitation. 
Note: SS invitation are not not part of normal invitation which are conducted usually twice monthly.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> 1. File for EOI with 55 points
> 2. Apply for SS
> 3. Once your SS is +ve, you will automatically get invitation.
> Note: SS invitation are not not part of normal invitation which are conducted usually twice monthly.


Mroks - Then how does the SS invitation happen ? It not twice a month than how ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Mroks - Then how does the SS invitation happen ? It not twice a month than how ?


When you get +ve SS and your EOI details are with SS application, you automatically get invitation. The SS invitation process is a continuous one. The state has formal agreement with DIAC called State Migration Plan for issuing invitations under 190 and 489.

States have their own quotas and filling these quota can only be restricted by DIAC's ceiling. That is state cannot nominate a person when the ceiling for the occupation is reached irrespective of state quota completely utilized or not.

I hope it is clear.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> When you get +ve SS and your EOI details are with SS application, you automatically get invitation. The SS invitation process is a continuous one. The state has formal agreement with DIAC called State Migration Plan for issuing invitations under 190 and 489.
> 
> States have their own quotas and filling these quota can only be restricted by DIAC's ceiling. That is state cannot nominate a person when the ceiling for the occupation is reached irrespective of state quota completely utilized or not.
> 
> I hope it is clear.


thanks its clear now thanks for the clarification. 

Also, can you share as to how much time the SS for SA takes both Min and Max time for grant.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> thanks its clear now thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Also, can you share as to how much time the SS for SA takes both Min and Max time for grant.


Check
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## Bablu (Dec 19, 2012)

Isshanchal, Congrats for your Approval. You in Canberra now?? I am also into Testing with 75points(If i apply before July, and 7 in ielts). Just thinking if i shoiuld apply for Victoria or ACT?? how is the testing job market in ACT? Can you please let me know? i tried to PM you, but not able to see any link..


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Bablu said:


> Isshanchal, Congrats for your Approval. You in Canberra now?? I am also into Testing with 75points(If i apply before July, and 7 in ielts). Just thinking if i shoiuld apply for Victoria or ACT?? how is the testing job market in ACT? Can you please let me know? i tried to PM you, but not able to see any link..


Hey i just got the SS approval. Im still in India. You can file for either of the States. Victoria has a very nice market and jobs for testers as compared to ACT. But Victoria takes around 3 months to process your application. Only time is a disadvantage for Victoria. If you have some patience, then i reckon you should file your case for Victoria. Testing market in ACT is not that good. All the jobs are restricted for Australian Citizens or they require security cleaning. It's really hard to find a job in ACT !

Good Luck with your application


----------



## Bablu (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for the response Issanchal... .. i have been following your posts..discreetly..... did you show any proof of funds for ACT or for Victoria, in the form of gold or real estate? how much do we need to show? I have my brother, can i show his bank statement as well as mine as part of proof of funds?? I hope you will find a job, as soon as you land. Best of luck.. Bro..


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Bablu said:


> Thank you for the response Issanchal... .. i have been following your posts..discreetly..... did you show any proof of funds for ACT or for Victoria, in the form of gold or real estate? how much do we need to show? I have my brother, can i show his bank statement as well as mine as part of proof of funds?? I hope you will find a job, as soon as you land. Best of luck.. Bro..


Yes i did showed them my Fixed Bank Deposits. Im not sure how much do you need to show but i showed them 23 Lakhs ! They only accept Cash, FD's PO, shares etc !

And no, i dont think you can show your brother's bank statements as a part of your Funds !

Good Luck again and Thanks for the Kind Words


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bablu said:


> Thank you for the response Issanchal... .. i have been following your posts..discreetly..... did you show any proof of funds for ACT or for Victoria, in the form of gold or real estate? how much do we need to show? I have my brother, can i show his bank statement as well as mine as part of proof of funds?? I hope you will find a job, as soon as you land. Best of luck.. Bro..


Check joint account between u and your brother will work or not?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Check joint account between u and your brother will work or not?


I think joint accounts will do. Provided your brother is Unmarried. Coz if he's married, you aint no more a part of his family ! Hope you understand !


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Can some one guide me about the funds representation for Victoria SS.
Do i need to show the complete amount in liquid cash ( this is really tough) ?? 
If not what could be the percentage breakup for liquid and fixed asset representation?? :help:


Thanks in advance


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amogha said:


> Hi Can some one guide me about the funds representation for Victoria SS.
> Do i need to show the complete amount in liquid cash ( this is really tough) ??
> If not what could be the percentage breakup for liquid and fixed asset representation?? :help:
> 
> ...


Victoria do not require evidence of financial resources.
Check finances in Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

My SS Application details:
Step 10 - Financial details
Q10 Total estimated amount of financial resources you have, including all of your assets (in A$) e.g. 100000 *
52000


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Mroks..


So i just need to give a declaration form with all the details and that would do rite..
Is there any instance where VIC asked its applcianta to show the proofs (eg House agreement, bank statements etc) ??


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amogha said:


> Thanks Mroks..
> 
> 
> So i just need to give a declaration form with all the details and that would do rite..
> Is there any instance where VIC asked its applcianta to show the proofs (eg House agreement, bank statements etc) ??


Didn't came across anything like that, but ACT do ask for proof of your funds.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Wishing All the Software Testers who have applied for their Sponsorships, all the Very Best. I wish and hope that the respective states for which you guys have applied, speed up the process as only 593 invites are left !

Good Luck one and all !


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> Wishing All the Software Testers who have applied for their Sponsorships, all the Very Best. I wish and hope that the respective states for which you guys have applied, speed up the process as only 593 invites are left !
> 
> Good Luck one and all !


Thanks a lot.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Victoria do not require evidence of financial resources.
> Check finances in Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> My SS Application details:
> ...


I am applying as Software tester( 261314) as you.. After going through the forum I came to know that only VIC, SA and ACT sponsors testers and I have to apply through 190 only.

So i had chosed VIC as there are gud number of opurtunities there for testers. Can you tell me some details about your application process like important things tat should be taken care to avoid delays and rejections. 
And also I am not sure which one to apply first EOI or SS. 

I will be greatful for your help..


----------



## Bablu (Dec 19, 2012)

how did you come to know about this figure "593 "? is this for all the state sponsored?? software testers? Please?


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Bablu said:


> how did you come to know about this figure "593 "? is this for all the state sponsored?? software testers? Please?


It is displayed on the immigration portal. Its actually for the complete group code 2613 it includes Software engineers , testers and programmers. 

Pretty little chance for us 

All the best for you


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Bablu said:


> how did you come to know about this figure "593 "? is this for all the state sponsored?? software testers? Please?


It's on the immigration website under occupational ceilings. And to add insult to your injuries, 593 is a figure for 2613 that includes Testers, Programmers and Developers in ALL the STATES. Not only ACT or Victoria. So if you further categorize it to 261314, VICTORIA - I am so afraid to say that this figure will be somewhere around 100 only !

Good Luck !


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amogha said:


> I am applying as Software tester( 261314) as you.. After going through the forum I came to know that only VIC, SA and ACT sponsors testers and I have to apply through 190 only.
> 
> So i had chosed VIC as there are gud number of opurtunities there for testers. Can you tell me some details about your application process like important things tat should be taken care to avoid delays and rejections.
> And also I am not sure which one to apply first EOI or SS.
> ...


1. Apply for EOI which requires ur ACS and IELTS details. After applying you will get ur EOI ID.
2. Apply for SS, in that mention the EOI ID.

Rejection are common just because there are applicants with better caliber. My application work was done by a MARA agent.
See that you claim correct points in EOI else you may get rejection.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Amogha

Once a state rejects SS application, the person cannot apply again for some time for the same state. Check into details of this also. This period seems 6 months for Vic. Confirm the details.


----------



## Mission_Australia (Apr 25, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Hi Amogha
> 
> Once a state rejects SS application, the person cannot apply again for some time for the same state. Check into details of this also. This period seems 6 months for Vic. Confirm the details.


Hey people.....does the statutory declaration to ACS 
need to be submitted in original or a notarized true copy will do


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Mission_Australia said:


> Hey people.....does the statutory declaration to ACS
> need to be submitted in original or a notarized true copy will do


Declaration to ACS or SS?


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planning to file EOI and SS this weekend for Victoria. I need your valuable suggestion regarding this. You guys have helped me a lot with advise in past thank you all for that I am here again seeking your help. :clap2:

I am a software tester with 4.8 years of exp. I am done with my ACS and IELTS and i will be completing 5years by this June 20th. Currently with 60 points.

Can anyone suggest me about the chances of getting the SS if apply at this moment? 
And is it wise to submit an SS in this position when the quota is rapidly closing down? 

I am all confused, initially thought of waiting till June to get 5 additional points as my IELTS was pending, but after reading various forums I fear about the Software tester occupation quota for 2013 -2014 year. As of now we dont have any news, but considering my situation will it be gud to wait till July for the quota to be reset and then apply by that time I will get an additional 5 points on my exp.

Else should I submit it now.. If i do so and the quota is finished without me getting a invitation what will happen to my application?? Its a very tough situation for me to decide.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amogha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to file EOI and SS this weekend for Victoria. I need your valuable suggestion regarding this. You guys have helped me a lot with advise in past thank you all for that I am here again seeking your help. :clap2:
> 
> ...


What is ur detail IELTS score?
Came across members through this forum who have been rejected by Vic were having less score in IELTS. Those got +ve SS were having overall 8 or 8+.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

amogha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to file EOI and SS this weekend for Victoria. I need your valuable suggestion regarding this. You guys have helped me a lot with advise in past thank you all for that I am here again seeking your help. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Chances of getting a SS especially for Victoria at this time are very very low !! Victoria takes around 2-3 weeks to acknowledge the documents and then additional 12-13 weeks for declaring result. And looking at the invites left, it'll be really a miracle if they last for another 3-4 weeks ! 

What I will suggest you is to wait for another 3-4 months, this will not only enable you to bag another 5 points but also a fresh quota of invites ! Lets say if software tester are not in the next year's demand list, you can probably look for another options as software developer or system test engineer !

Filing for you SS at this point of time is risking your profession to be changed ever ! Hope this makes sense !

Good Luck


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> Chances of getting a SS especially for Victoria at this time are very very low !! Victoria takes around 2-3 weeks to acknowledge the documents and then additional 12-13 weeks for declaring result. And looking at the invites left, it'll be really a miracle if they last for another 3-4 weeks !
> 
> What I will suggest you is to wait for another 3-4 months, this will not only enable you to bag another 5 points but also a fresh quota of invites ! Lets say if software tester are not in the next year's demand list, you can probably look for another options as software developer or system test engineer !
> 
> ...


Hi Ishaanchal
Got detail from ur signature
VIC SS Applied/Rejected - 15/11/12 - 25/02/13
Can I know date of ack while noting ur application date as 15/11/12

Analyzing the time frame for rejection.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

In my case, (those days) they acknowledged it on 19th November ! But now they are taking around 2-3 weeks for acknowledging it !


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> In my case, (those days) they acknowledged it on 19th November ! But now they are taking around 2-3 weeks for acknowledging it !


Thanks for info.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> In my case, (those days) they acknowledged it on 19th November ! But now they are taking around 2-3 weeks for acknowledging it !


No ishaan..I differ from your statement. I have submitted by VIC application yesterday and they have given me acknowledgment today.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> No ishaan..I differ from your statement. I have submitted by VIC application yesterday and they have given me acknowledgment today.


You are first member in this forum who got a swift acknowledgement from Victoria.. I wish you will soon get to know your SS results....

By seeing this i feel they are processing applications fastly as we close to the end of the year


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

ujbanj said:


> No ishaan..I differ from your statement. I have submitted by VIC application yesterday and they have given me acknowledgment today.


Whooa !! I must say Luck matters !  Congratulations


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

amogha said:


> You are first member in this forum who got a swift acknowledgement from Victoria.. I wish you will soon get to know your SS results....
> 
> By seeing this i feel they are processing applications fastly as we close to the end of the year


I got the acknowledgement mail within 2 days of submitting the SS application..but even after 3 months, still waiting for the results... 

Considering the available quota for our code, I am losing hope .... for sure it will get over in may month invitations


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

nivas said:


> I got the acknowledgement mail within 2 days of submitting the SS application..but even after 3 months, still waiting for the results...
> 
> Considering the available quota for our code, I am losing hope .... for sure it will get over in may month invitations


Hey Nivas dont loose hope.. you atleast have submitted the SS.. You stand a very good chance.. 

BTW did u mail the Victorian SS team enquiring about your application status?? As is it more than 12 weeks you can ask them about the status of your application


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nivas said:


> I got the acknowledgement mail within 2 days of submitting the SS application..but even after 3 months, still waiting for the results...
> 
> Considering the available quota for our code, I am losing hope .... for sure it will get over in may month invitations


Have u received any mail from Victoria about delay in ur process, some members have received such notifications.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

I haven't got any mail from Vic about delay!! I am yet to send mail and ask for status

I remember seeing few people getting results after 14 or 15 weeks...so keeping fingers crossed and waiting for the result!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nivas said:


> I haven't got any mail from Vic about delay!! I am yet to send mail and ask for status
> 
> I remember seeing few people getting results after 14 or 15 weeks...so keeping fingers crossed and waiting for the result!


That is correct, peoples of occupation software tester have received +ve result at around 4 months time. Since the year end is approaching, things might work fast.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please advise*



ishaanchal said:


> Yes i did showed them my Fixed Bank Deposits. Im not sure how much do you need to show but i showed them 23 Lakhs ! They only accept Cash, FD's PO, shares etc !
> 
> And no, i dont think you can show your brother's bank statements as a part of your Funds !
> 
> Good Luck again and Thanks for the Kind Words


How many months or days, do I have to shows funds in my A/C


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

nivas said:


> I haven't got any mail from Vic about delay!! I am yet to send mail and ask for status
> 
> I remember seeing few people getting results after 14 or 15 weeks...so keeping fingers crossed and waiting for the result!


Your Approval must be around the corner ! All you need to pray for is "INVITE" !! 

In the mean time, you can start with arranging all your docs required for filing your e-Visa. Like - Salary slips, Bank Statements, ITR, Form 16, Your spouse's English Requirement, PCC etc etc !

So that once you get invite, you shudnt waste any more time and apply the very next day. After applying and getting a CO, you'll still be having 28 days to upload all the Doc's, but still, Why waste time ?

Good Luck
Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Your Approval must be around the corner ! All you need to pray for is "INVITE" !!
> 
> In the mean time, you can start with arranging all your docs required for filing your e-Visa. Like - Salary slips, Bank Statements, ITR, Form 16, Your spouse's English Requirement, PCC etc etc !
> 
> ...


Ishaan, you are sounding toooo optimistic  Considering the rejections Vic has given out, I guess its a 50-50 chance  

But still, u r right, collecting all the documents will be a huge task!

Hoping for the best


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

nivas said:


> Ishaan, you are sounding toooo optimistic  Considering the rejections Vic has given out, I guess its a 50-50 chance
> 
> But still, u r right, collecting all the documents will be a huge task!
> 
> Hoping for the best


You gotta stay Positive Brother !!! I've seen Rejections ! I know how it feels and really do not want Anybody else to feel that feeling !

IT sucks !

You'll sail thru !

Cheers Bud !


----------



## Mission_Australia (Apr 25, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Declaration to ACS or SS?


Declaration to ACS


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Mission_Australia said:


> Declaration to ACS


Scanned copies will do. 
If the image is black and white, seems notarization is required, have a check on this.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Can some one share the CV format required for the SS application.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amogha said:


> Can some one share the CV format required for the SS application.


Do not forget to add exp summary before your experience details.

Organization, Period From, Period To, Details

Period should have dates (dd mm yyyy)
There will be one record for every company. Details will show ur designation.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

got 7 band each where can i apply for victoria and ACT ??? still are there any seats available.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

noobrex said:


> got 7 band each where can i apply for victoria and ACT ??? still are there any seats available.


Hey Congrats !

Seats are available in both the States, Victoria - The profession is still in OPEN category and for ACT its in LIMITED !

Sponsorship wont be a matter of concern, but Invitation to Apply for a Visa will be a concern ! The last time i checked, only 593 invites were left for entire ICT Software Professionals !

Good Luck and Try not wasting any time ! 

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

I got my IELTS scores today but, i lost in writing(6.5). This was my fourth attempt and I was confident about scoring 7 in writing I dont understand where i am losing. I am really disappointed with the news I was all ready with my documents to submit the SS today as I was sure about scoring 7 in each. This time I actually attended a training and followed Ryans structure in writing but still the score is standing at the same point. Alas !!

My detailed score
L- 8 R- 7.5 W-6.5 S-7.5

Can any one suggest me whether I should talk to IDP about this and submit for EOR or should give another attempt. Seeing at the rapid closure on quota i am confused about giving another IELTS attempt coz by chance if the rules change in july and some state calls for SS with 6.5 thn i can stand a chance.
Not sure about the changes though I am left in a pool of assumptions. If any one can suggest me on this it would be of great help.

My PR process is being delayed by 9 months only because of IELTS and my Occupation list being on Schedule2


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amogha said:


> I got my IELTS scores today but, i lost in writing(6.5). This was my fourth attempt and I was confident about scoring 7 in writing I dont understand where i am losing. I am really disappointed with the news I was all ready with my documents to submit the SS today as I was sure about scoring 7 in each. This time I actually attended a training and followed Ryans structure in writing but still the score is standing at the same point. Alas !!
> 
> My detailed score
> L- 8 R- 7.5 W-6.5 S-7.5
> ...


Don't get disappointed. 
There is a forum member noobrex who got 7 in each in the fourth attempt. In first 3 attempt he was getting 8 and above in 3 modules and in writing he use to get below 7. He should be in a better position to guide you. Just have a word with him.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Congrats !
> 
> Seats are available in both the States, Victoria - The profession is still in OPEN category and for ACT its in LIMITED !
> 
> ...



Should i apply for Victoria ? there are two many rejections there ?

Also, how did you apply for ACT it is limited ?

Will i have to file for invitation first ? or SS


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Ishan please reply try reply asap as this is very critical for me.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Do not forget to add exp summary before your experience details.
> 
> Organization, Period From, Period To, Details
> 
> ...


Mroks - How many points do you have ? Do you think I should file for Victoria or ACT considering Victoria has a very high rejection rate.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Also - ACT i read this " If the status of the nominated occupation is ‘limited’, the occupation must be verified by the Migration and Information Services (MIS) Unit, ACT Government, before your application can be lodged."

What do we neeed to do in this case ? Please guide me I need to file ASAP.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

ACT has very limited applications and the number of visas granted by Victoria is greater than ACT.

Considering this it is gud to go Vic


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Can anyone please respond ? I know i am getting impatient but I need to file this ASAP. As there are very few openings left.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Also - ACT i read this " If the status of the nominated occupation is ‘limited’, the occupation must be verified by the Migration and Information Services (MIS) Unit, ACT Government, before your application can be lodged."
> 
> What do we neeed to do in this case ? Please guide me I need to file ASAP.


You need to send ACT team ur CV and if they find oppurtunities then they reply you back.
Only if the response is positive you should apply for SS. I came to know this from my consultancy guys


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

amogha said:


> ACT has very limited applications and the number of visas granted by Victoria is greater than ACT.
> 
> Considering this it is gud to go Vic


I am going to apply with 70 points will it be good ? Because I forsee that they would atleast take 2 months to reply and in between I will not be able to apply for any other state even ACT.

After two months we would have new rules 

So I dont know if i would get screwed.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

amogha said:


> You need to send ACT team ur CV and if they find oppurtunities then they reply you back.
> Only if the response is positive you should apply for SS. I came to know this from my consultancy guys


So, I can send my CV to ACT team and in the mean time file Victoria as well ?

How long genearly the ACT team would take to revert ? as to wheather I should file SS or not ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Mroks - How many points do you have ? Do you think I should file for Victoria or ACT considering Victoria has a very high rejection rate.


I have currently 55 points and if Vic SS is +ve will be having 60.
You take a try for Vic or ACT. Nothing wrong in taking a chance.
For ACT there is requirement of showing proof where as for Vic, just declaration.
Less than 2 months remaining for July 2013. If the things work, its good. If the things don't work, u can apply in July for a different state.

Anyway states have to give the result before 1st Jul 2013 provided ceiling is not met before.

My case is not different. I may get +ve or -ve result. If I get -ve result, I will apply for SA or some other state in July 2013.

Instead of waiting for July 2013, take the chance u have now.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

You can visit the ACT immi site to know about the exact email id of the team to which you need to send your CV. I am not sure about the timings. This process was intiated bcoz the number of seats available in ACT are very less.

And ACT earlier used to take 4 weeks to revert back about your SS status but now it is taking 12 weeks similar to Victoria. But this is a generic figure it again depends on the number of application available for processing at the time of submission. So luck matter alot


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> I have currently 55 points and if Vic SS is +ve will be having 60.
> You take a try for Vic or ACT. Nothing wrong in taking a chance.
> For ACT there is requirement of showing proof where as for Vic, just declaration.
> Less than 2 months remaining for July 2013. If the things work, its good. If the things don't work, u can apply in July for a different state.
> ...


SA does not have any openings left right now, Also wanted to check with you can we file SS for two states together with different ACS reports ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Also, what will be the procedure to file for ACT SS filling considering we are Limited in that State


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> SA does not have any openings left right now, Also wanted to check with you can we file SS for two states together with different ACS reports ?


How can u have different ACS reports?
Seems you want refer to IELTS reports instead of ACS if I am not wrong.

Applying for more than one state depends on each individual state terms. States have their own terms and conditions. For reference I am giving u the link of SA. Check for refusal reasons in https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104. Similarly such conditions might be there for other states also which I am unable to find.

I am not sure whether a person can apply for more than one state at a time. In applying to more than one states for SS, see that terms and conditions of the states are met.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Should i apply for Victoria ? there are two many rejections there ?
> 
> Also, how did you apply for ACT it is limited ?
> 
> Will i have to file for invitation first ? or SS


Hi Again,

Well, Im not sure where I have replied to same query. There are Pros and Cons for both of the states, if you're from India as well, I can forward you my contact details, you can call me and hence i'll be able to guide you better !

Sounds good ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Also, what will be the procedure to file for ACT SS filling considering we are Limited in that State


Check your Expat mailbox ! I have sent you my mobile number !


----------



## Mission_Australia (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey people...Need some advise, I am not sure if I can make the application to be considered for this years quota. I have my papers in place and will be sending them to ACS for assessment. Is there going to be any rules changed starting July 1 2013. Are we expecting a new SOL or CSOL or is the quota just to be refreshed. Please let me know if I should proceed with ACS submission or wait till july 2013 for new list??


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Mission_Australia said:


> Hey people...Need some advise, I am not sure if I can make the application to be considered for this years quota. I have my papers in place and will be sending them to ACS for assessment. Is there going to be any rules changed starting July 1 2013. Are we expecting a new SOL or CSOL or is the quota just to be refreshed. Please let me know if I should proceed with ACS submission or wait till july 2013 for new list??


You should proceed with ACS. Currently ACS is taking around 2 months to give results. No need to waste time waiting for July. Changes in July will be a minor one regarding changes in SOL, CSOL and quotas depending upon the labor market.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hi Guys, I applied for Victoria SS on 8th May with 65 points and not sure if my application would be considered for this year quota or it would be considered for the upcoming year. Can anyone update me with the process?


----------



## Bablu (Dec 19, 2012)

Got my ielts today.. lost it by .5 in reading.... 

Listening: 8.0
Reading: 6.5
Writing: 7.0
Speaking: 7.5
Overall: 7.5

So, best option for me is to apply after july when the new quota starts. Possibly, ACT or SA.
one question, if we get SA sponsership.. is there any possiblity of changing the state, citing the reasons of being umemployed for a substantiate period of time(may be 6 months or so)??? Is there any possibility of changing the state, after we get sponsership???
I m writing ielts again(i have booked 2 more dates, 8th June and 22nd June, so see if i can hit 7 in all).

Advice please???

ACS:- +ve, Points:- 65(without ielts points), occupation:- SOftware tester). experience:- 8+ years in software testing.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bablu said:


> Got my ielts today.. lost it by .5 in reading....
> 
> Listening: 8.0
> Reading: 6.5
> ...


I appreciate ur positiveness towards IELTS. You can definitely score 7 band in each. Practice more on reading, understanding tricks involved with True, false, not given and paragraph labeling. Also put some extra efforts on writing since u r on the border in it.

Time management plays an important role in reading.
Wishing u good luck.


----------



## milso (May 2, 2013)

I just read somewhere on the forum that almost 90% of jobs in ACT requires police clearance from Australian police hence only Australian citizen gets selected.


----------



## milso (May 2, 2013)

Was SW tester code, present in NSW SS list of job codes any time before? 

I want to move to Sydney and for that I need SS for SW tester from NSW. 

If it never was in Past then chances are that it wont happen in future. I am also thinking of trying for SW engineer since i am in automation testing.

Fingers crossed for the new Quota on 1st july


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

I hope things are OK now for you. I have applied for VIC as well under Software Tester and I am very much worried to such rejections. Could you please tell that how did you re-applied for ACT and if there is any cooling period before applying for the next state, also if you have to pay the same amount of AUD 3060 for the next state.

Thanks
Souvik



ishaanchal said:


> They have a standard format for rejections !! lol ! that they are receiving applications with high caliber resumes than yours.
> 
> I have seen 'N' number of rejections now for Victoria !


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

milso said:


> Was SW tester code, present in NSW SS list of job codes any time before?
> 
> I want to move to Sydney and for that I need SS for SW tester from NSW.
> 
> ...


SW Testers were not present in this year's list ! Not sure about the next year ! Good Luck !


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope things are OK now for you. I have applied for VIC as well under Software Tester and I am very much worried to such rejections. Could you please tell that how did you re-applied for ACT and if there is any cooling period before applying for the next state, also if you have to pay the same amount of AUD 3060 for the next state.
> 
> ...


Things are better now .. Thanks !

Re-applying for any other state is not a problem and i dont think there is any waiting or calling period.

AUD$3060 is not paid to the State, its paid to DIAC once you file your e-Visa

Cheers !


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi ishaaanchal,

Thanks for Replying.

I am currently applying for SS from Bangalore under Software Testing category. I have applied for ACS and waiting for their assesment, I am basically in Software Automation Testing hence hoping that they will suggest 189 :fingerscrossed:. 

If unfortunately its 190 then my preference would be VIC, however as per this forum there are lot of rejections from VIC . Could you please tell me know what measures I must take to avoid any such situations, moreover I am regularly following seek.au.com to find options, however even in Melbourne it is showing very less oppurtunity. 

Could you please help out on this so that I can prepare a strategy well in advance, I am also willing to talk to you directly (if u dont mind ). Please let me know what you think.

- Souvik




ishaanchal said:


> Things are better now .. Thanks !
> 
> Re-applying for any other state is not a problem and i dont think there is any waiting or calling period.
> 
> ...


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi ishaaanchal,
> 
> Thanks for Replying.
> 
> ...


Mate, I feel that you made a mistake in the first instance by applying for SW Tester in ACS. There are hardly any options for you for SW Tester. Since you are into Automation, you should have filed 261313 - SW Engg. It would have fetched you much more options.

Nevertheless instead of waiting for SW Tester 190 visa, I would suggest you to re-apply ACS this time with SW Engg and then you could apply for 189 GSM Visa which is quite easy and chances are that you will get visa much easily.

One of my friends did the same way. Hope it helps!!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Hi Guys, I applied for Victoria SS on 8th May with 65 points and not sure if my application would be considered for this year quota or it would be considered for the upcoming year. Can anyone update me with the process?


Recently inquired with Vic regarding the nominations at this year end, and got reply from them which i am posting here with my mail to them.

=====================
Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

If you register your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government to DIAC, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings. 

If the occupation ceiling has been reached for your particular nomination occupation, we hold hold the nomination open until such time that the occupation ceiling(s) has been reset, which will be at the start of the new program year (1 July 2013). If you meet Victoria's current minimum eligiblity requirements, we would encourage you to lodge a free online application here: https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...isa-nomination 

Points to note
Current nomination processing time is approximately 12 weeks.
Should the nomination application be successful, the nomination will be valid for four months from the date of the approval notification. 
The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to DIAC: Department of Immigration & Citizenship

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Trade and Industry Development
Department of State Development, Business and Innovation 
GPO Box 4509, Melbourne, Victoria 3000
LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au __________________________________________________ ________
T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected]




"madhukar j. rokade" <[email protected]> 
Sent by: [email protected]
15/05/2013 04:33 PM

To
<[email protected]>
cc
Subject
Victoria State Sponsorship and Occupation Ceiling





Dear Sir / Madam

Since the year is ending and occupation ceiling are getting met, there are some queries with 
me and many like me regarding Victoria State sponsorship for 190 visa. These queries are 
regarding Occupation 'Software and Applications Programmers' - 2613.

At this final moment when the occupation ceiling is going to met in few days time for code 
2613, many are still applying for State sponsorship.

Q1. What will happen to state sponsorship applicants who have applied and not received 
positive state sponsorship because the yearly quota was completely filled? 

Q2. Will these pending state sponsorship applications be considered for the next year's quota? 

Q3. Or remaining applicants who have not received state sponsorship will simply be rejected? 

Q4. Is it possible that the application gets positive state sponsorship but will be invited 
the next year due unavailability of quota.

Waiting for your update on this as there is no explanation on these queries on the website.

Best regards,
Madhukar


Best regards,
Madhukar Jaysing Rokade
Cell - 9820613894

====================


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot buddy :clap2: These are the same questions I had in mind  This will clear the air  



Mroks said:


> Recently inquired with Vic regarding the nominations at this year end, and got reply from them which i am posting here with my mail to them.
> 
> =====================
> Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.
> ...


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Recently inquired with Vic regarding the nominations at this year end, and got reply from them which i am posting here with my mail to them.
> 
> =====================
> Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.
> ...


Thanks a lot buddy. It gives answers to all my doubts.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Don't get disappointed.
> There is a forum member noobrex who got 7 in each in the fourth attempt. In first 3 attempt he was getting 8 and above in 3 modules and in writing he use to get below 7. He should be in a better position to guide you. Just have a word with him.


Sure, I just kept on practicing and getting my writing papers assessed by a friend of mine. Made sure I wrote 2 essays and 2 letters daily. Read a lot from IELTS-blogs really a good website and mroks study material was very very helpfull. Message me your e-mail would share all info I have with you.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

ah! Finally! Just received the +ve result from Victoria  and also the skillselect email to apply for Visa :happy:

Now on to next step...Thanks for all the help till now


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

nivas said:


> ah! Finally! Just received the +ve result from Victoria  and also the skillselect email to apply for Visa :happy:
> 
> Now on to next step...Thanks for all the help till now


Congratulations nivas. All the best for your VISA process


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nivas said:


> ah! Finally! Just received the +ve result from Victoria  and also the skillselect email to apply for Visa :happy:
> 
> Now on to next step...Thanks for all the help till now


Congrats. Wishing u smooth Visa 190 process ahead.


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you mean reapplying in ACS meaning paying again Rs 26000/- or if there is any way to modify the application ?

- Souvik




smiles said:


> Mate, I feel that you made a mistake in the first instance by applying for SW Tester in ACS. There are hardly any options for you for SW Tester. Since you are into Automation, you should have filed 261313 - SW Engg. It would have fetched you much more options.
> 
> Nevertheless instead of waiting for SW Tester 190 visa, I would suggest you to re-apply ACS this time with SW Engg and then you could apply for 189 GSM Visa which is quite easy and chances are that you will get visa much easily.
> 
> One of my friends did the same way. Hope it helps!!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Applied for Vic SS today, lets see what happens ...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anybody have sample RPL for software tester..If yes, pls share


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Any recent applicants successfully got VIC SS for ACS RPL Application ? 
Please let me know.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> Does anybody have sample RPL for software tester..If yes, pls share


You'll have to make one, no ones going to share it as its confidential.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

I will make that...no problem..but have some questions :

I have worked in 4 companies till now..Can I list any of two projects during this tenure ?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> I will make that...no problem..but have some questions :
> 
> I have worked in 4 companies till now..Can I list any of two projects during this tenure ?



I listed 2 projects that I thought were the best in my 7 year career. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> I will make that...no problem..but have some questions :
> 
> I have worked in 4 companies till now..Can I list any of two projects during this tenure ?


Pick up any two of your best projects and write them down in your RPL.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

I've mentioned 3 projects !! Was planning to mention the 4th one too which is still in process, but my consultant said that 3 are sufficient !

Cheers

By the Way - Where are you Case Officer ???


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

There is no CO as of now..I have started a baby step..collecting exp certificates..will be writing formal report soon


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Finally got a Case Officer Today !!!!!!!!! Asked for Medicals and PCC (That's what my Case Officer Told ME )


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> Finally got a Case Officer Today !!!!!!!!! Asked for Medicals and PCC (That's what my Case Officer Told ME )


Congrats.
You should get the grant in around 2 weeks.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Congrats.
> You should get the grant in around 2 weeks.


I'll paint the Town RED if that happens ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Guys need serious advice..I worked in four companies till now...A,B.C,D ..now working in E...have sent mail to HRs of all companies asking exp letter in specified format..HR of company B flatly refused in mail saying " *We can't provide you bonafide letter as you are no more a company B employee*. "...what to do now ?? (I have exp certificate /form 16 etc of company B but that doesn't show duties/responsibilities performed)


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Guys need serious advice..I worked in four companies till now...A,B.C,D ..now working in E...have sent mail to HRs of all companies asking exp letter in specified format..HR of company B flatly refused in mail saying " *We can't provide you bonafide letter as you are no more a company B employee*. "...what to do now ?? (I have exp certificate /form 16 etc of company B but that doesn't show duties/responsibilities performed)


There is something like Statutory Declaration. Check in the forum, there is definitely solution for your problem.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Guys need serious advice..I worked in four companies till now...A,B.C,D ..now working in E...have sent mail to HRs of all companies asking exp letter in specified format..HR of company B flatly refused in mail saying " *We can't provide you bonafide letter as you are no more a company B employee*. "...what to do now ?? (I have exp certificate /form 16 etc of company B but that doesn't show duties/responsibilities performed)


I think, the links below can help you.
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/Employment-FAQs.pdf
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks..ya i found that..checking now..is attaching business card of colleague mandatory with SD ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> thanks..ya i found that..checking now..is attaching business card of colleague mandatory with SD ?


Sorry, can't guide you in this matter.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Guys..

Any updates on the State sponsorship occupation list for 2013 -2014..
SOL for general is release on June 1st and they mentioned that the state list will be soon released i am desparately waiting for it and hoping that some state opens for Software testers with IELTS as 6.5 in each band. Any one has any updates on the IELTS score updates for the software tester...


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

amogha said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Any updates on the State sponsorship occupation list for 2013 -2014..
> SOL for general is release on June 1st and they mentioned that the state list will be soon released i am desparately waiting for it and hoping that some state opens for Software testers with IELTS as 6.5 in each band. Any one has any updates on the IELTS score updates for the software tester...


Me too....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Guys one question..whats the flow you are following..is it ACS >> IELTS >> State Nomination >> EOI >> PCC >> Medical .. ? also does spouse(dependent) need to take IELTS even if she gives evidence that her last degree was taught in English ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Guys one question..whats the flow you are following..is it ACS >> IELTS >> State Nomination >> EOI >> PCC >> Medical .. ? also does spouse(dependent) need to take IELTS even if she gives evidence that her last degree was taught in English ?


First EOI and then State Nomination (if required). Other way round may work, but may result in delay for invitation when SS is approved and the sponsoring state is unable to find your EOI details.

For spouse University/college letter will suffice, stating that the education was carried out in english medium. I think the period of english medium education has to be min 2 yrs, have a check on this.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

But its written reverse in this link.. I need Vic SS...

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Point 3 : Lodge your nomination application with Vic 

Point 4 : Confirm acceptance of state nomination offer

Point 5 : Lodge your visa application with DIAC

When you lodge your visa application with DIAC, notify the Victorian Government.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> But its written reverse in this link.. I need Vic SS...
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...


There will be some delay in getting invitation. Vic will first approve your SS and then will look at your EOI. If your EOI is ready, immediately you will invitation.
If you have not filed for EOI before Vic SS approval, Vic will not be able to find your EOI details. Vic will then give some duration period to carry out your EOI filing and submit EOI ID to vic. This results in some delay.
I hope, its clear now.

Note: Invitation is given by DIAC on your EOI. States job is to provide approval to your SS application to DIAC.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

hmm OK thanks...so we have select preference as VIC while filling EOI


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> hmm OK thanks...so we have select preference as VIC while filling EOI


Sorry, unable to get you.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Mroks said:


> Sorry, unable to get you.


my q was ..while filing EOI online..is there any box for state preference..do we have to fill Vic in it ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> my q was ..while filing EOI online..is there any box for state preference..do we have to fill Vic in it ?


Following are my EOI details.
==========================
*Preferred locations within Australia*

In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?
*Any*

The State or Territory selected is under no obligation to contact the client.

Would the client be prepared to live in a regional area of Australia? Regions are defined in the visa type the client is applying for.
*Yes*

Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs. 
*Yes*
==========================

I hope this is clear.
This detail may not work for other state.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

ok so I should also write as such since it open doors to other states also  thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

in ACS RPL project report : its written : Please submit certified verifiable statements from your employers to support your claims. 

its very hard to get exp certificates in specified formats..how can i get certified verifiable statements from employers ??

is this doc mandatory to attach or is there any workaround ?


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Could anyone pls tell me the list of documents required to be uploaded
For skill assessment?
Are joining letter and salary slips necessarily to be uploaded?


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Also pls if anyone could tell if it is the right time to apply for ACS?

Or
Should I wait for new rules till July 1,2013 to apply for ACS?
Please help.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ManojSingla said:


> Also pls if anyone could tell if it is the right time to apply for ACS?
> 
> Or
> Should I wait for new rules till July 1,2013 to apply for ACS?
> Please help.


There is no meaning in holding back for ACS or for EOI.
Currently ACS is taking around 3 months to give result.


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Mroks..


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Please apply for assessment ASAP, else you cant apply for EOI.

New rules for ACS are already thrown open. Please refer respective threads.

For skill assessment, you need all your employment documents. Ref. letters,. exp. letters, exp certificates, a project report, etc.

If you cant exp letters, you need to prepare one, get it notarized after your old manager or HR signs the letter.


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Vanky..

Notarised employment certificate is ready.
But now problem is My Birth Certificate is in Punjabi.
So now first I have to get it translated into English.
And it's gonna take another 15 days..

&#55357;&#56862;Assesment process is getting late..


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Can u please paste the link for new ACS rules?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ManojSingla said:


> Can u please paste the link for new ACS rules?


News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

ManojSingla said:


> Thanks Vanky..
> 
> Notarised employment certificate is ready.
> But now problem is My Birth Certificate is in Punjabi.
> ...


Why do you need a brith certificate 

Your tenth certificate should be fine for your DOB.


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Are u sure sir.. If this is the case.. It's gonna solve all my problems..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ManojSingla said:


> Are u sure sir.. If this is the case.. It's gonna solve all my problems..


Be prepared with your Birth Certificate in advance. During visa processing ahead, CO will definitely ask for it.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Be prepared with your Birth Certificate in advance. During visa processing ahead, CO will definitely ask for it.


Even I dont have my birth certificate only class 10th Certificate...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Even I dont have my birth certificate only class 10th Certificate...


Hope the below thread helps
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/158081-lost-birth-certificate.html


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

ManojSingla said:


> Are u sure sir.. If this is the case.. It's gonna solve all my problems..


Yes, 30 years back my state did not have a birth certificate document. 

We all have only 10th as our recognized birth certificates.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Hope the below thread helps
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/158081-lost-birth-certificate.html


Morks and noobrex

As per this doc you have other options I suppose (check pg 2)


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Please help.

I have done my B.tech in ECE and I have three yr experience as a software tester.
So while filling up online application, what should I select for application type?

Shall I select 3 Skills ( $450.00 AUD)?

https://ibs.acs.org.au/vwgskillsapp...?vwginstance=d02d456315b14a65bce278c8357339f6


Please suggest..


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Good to see someone from the same stream.
> 
> Good luck


I am also awaiting result for the same code (261314). When your first ACS's result came negative... did they mention any reason for the decline ?


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

indtiger said:


> Me too....:fingerscrossed:


Me too !


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

milso said:


> Was SW tester code, present in NSW SS list of job codes any time before?
> 
> I want to move to Sydney and for that I need SS for SW tester from NSW.
> 
> ...


It will be great to see 261314 back in SOL, July 1st is not far away :fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Talha_ said:


> It will be great to see 261314 back in SOL, July 1st is not far away :fingerscrossed:


Its not in SOL 1 as that has already been released.

Keep your fingers crossed for CSOL, should be there thaugh


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

Does any have idea about the Last years CSOL2 release dates for different states??
Just wanted to know whether the states are going to follow the sam dates this time to release the state sponsorship or is it going be done before july 1st...???

And also any updates on IELTS scores changes???


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amogha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does any have idea about the Last years CSOL2 release dates for different states??
> Just wanted to know whether the states are going to follow the sam dates this time to release the state sponsorship or is it going be done before july 1st...???
> ...


Should expect to come by June end as many will be filing SS application on 1st July.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Any idea about the states which are going to open doors for testers..
As per last year list it was Victoria, ACT and South Australia( was on offlist)???


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amogha said:


> Any idea about the states which are going to open doors for testers..
> As per last year list it was Victoria, ACT and South Australia( was on offlist)???


NSW may open doors for software testers.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope it declares it's list soon... I am stuck with 6.5 IELTS score


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

*Let me know for any help..*

Guys,

I had my 190 visa grant on May'23rd. I am a Software Tester with 5 years of experience and had Victorian State Sponsorship.

Please let me know if you guys need any help.

I would be more than happy to help you!


Thanks,
Raj


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had my 190 visa grant on May'23rd. I am a Software Tester with 5 years of experience and had Victorian State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Can I know your following details please.
1. IELTS details module wise
2. Date of App to Vic SS
3. Date of ack by Vic
4. Date of Vic SS +ve.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had my 190 visa grant on May'23rd. I am a Software Tester with 5 years of experience and had Victorian State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj, One general query,

Not many options were listed when i go through the job portals for openings in Melbourne (Victora), can you please let us know the actual situation over there? 

I am into Automation Testing using tools like QTP and Loadrunner.


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Mroks,

Below are my details:

1. IELTS details module wise: (L 7, R 7, W 7.5, S 7)--Overall 7
2. Date of App to Vic SS: 18/09/2012
3. Date of ack by Vic:18/09/2012
4. Date of Vic SS +ve: 23/01/2013

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details.
Do you have any idea whether SA was open for offshore applicants at the time when you applied for Vic.
Currently 261314 is on off list criteria for SA.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Raj.. COngratulation for the Visa Grant

How much time did it take for you to get state sposorship, EOI and DIAC







dcm.rajesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had my 190 visa grant on May'23rd. I am a Software Tester with 5 years of experience and had Victorian State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Chinnu,

I am yet to make a move to Australia, have the time to do entry clearance by Jan'31st 2014, planning to move by mid-Jan. As far as the job market is concerned, what i heard from a friend is not great as it is like in India. Companies generally ask for local experience, which we lack as the fresh migrants and the employers are more tool and domain specific, meaning that they look for each and every aspect of the skill, which is mentioned in job description. Automation like QTP, Selenium and Load Runner seem to be in good demand and it takes some time for one to settle down in the desired job. So, if you are willing to take up some odd jobs initially, there would not be any major challenges for one to make the move to Aus.

Also, ISTQB certification is essential for the initial screening of resume's. 

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Also, ISTQB certification is essential for the initial screening of resume's.
> Thanks,
> Raj


done my CSTE, wouldnt that be enough?


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

amogha said:


> Hi Raj.. COngratulation for the Visa Grant
> 
> How much time did it take for you to get state sposorship, EOI and DIAC


Hi Amogha,

Below is my time line:

1. Date of App to Vic SS: 18/09/2012
2. Date of ack by Vic:18/09/2012
3. Date of Vic SS +ve: 23/01/2013
4. Received Skillselect Invitation: 24/01/2013
5. Date of lodging Visa: 27/03/2013
6. Date of visa grant: 23/05/2013(In my case, Back ground verification took place)

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

amogha said:


> Hope it declares it's list soon... I am stuck with 6.5 IELTS score


me too


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Thanks for the details.
> Do you have any idea whether SA was open for offshore applicants at the time when you applied for Vic.
> Currently 261314 is on off list criteria for SA.


SA was open when i applied for Vic, but it was in Red status(which means that there were limited positions) and as SA has not many software jobs, my obvious choice was Victoria.

Popular choice for state sponsorship of software testers is undoubtedly Victoria, given the chance to work in Melbourne.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Hi Chinnu,
> 
> I am yet to make a move to Australia, have the time to do entry clearance by Jan'31st 2014, planning to move by mid-Jan. As far as the job market is concerned, what i heard from a friend is not great as it is like in India. Companies generally ask for local experience, which we lack as the fresh migrants and the employers are more tool and domain specific, meaning that they look for each and every aspect of the skill, which is mentioned in job description. Automation like QTP, Selenium and Load Runner seem to be in good demand and it takes some time for one to settle down in the desired job. So, if you are willing to take up some odd jobs initially, there would not be any major challenges for one to make the move to Aus.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I heard exactly the same. 


Wish you all the best for your job search.


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am moving to melbourne on 22nd of june , if there is any tester already there i would like to connect to him or her. i bought a skype number and got 3 -4 calls but since i was in india everyone told me to contact once i am there . rest i will know after reaching the land.

selenium is in demand and definitely iSTQB , i have passed istqb but had no time for selenium , lets see how it turns out there .

if there is any tester in melbourne already reach out to me on PM . lets share knowledge to get some job .

Thanks 
KUNDU13


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> NSW may open doors for software testers.


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am moving to melbourne on 22nd of june , if there is any tester already there i would like to connect to him or her. i bought a skype number and got 3 -4 calls but since i was in india everyone told me to contact once i am there . rest i will know after reaching the land.
> 
> ...


Hi Kundu,

Good to see your post after a long time.

One of our forum members, who is a Tester made a move to Melbourne this March and has been unsuccessful with the job search so far in Testing. However, he was able to find a job in a Retail store to cover up his expenses. 

Wish you all the best with your big move and keep us updated with the happenings at your end!

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## check4uk (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Raj,
Congrats on your approve. 
Could you pls answer these : 
1. Did you go thru any agent or self ?
2. How do we need to deal with Work Experience Documents ? Could you pls suggest. 
3. I am yet to go for ACS i am not sure if i need to go via Agent or self.
4. Only after ACS and at the time of EOI we need to approach state Gov ? Correct me 
5. How do we approach & get State Sponsorship?
See if you can buzz me at [email protected]


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

check4uk said:


> Hi Raj,
> Congrats on your approve.
> Could you pls answer these :
> 1. Did you go thru any agent or self ?
> ...


Agent is not required provided your case is complicated.
Through this forum you should not face any problem in going ahead with out agent.
*Steps.*
1. ACS
2. IELTS
3. EOI
4. State Sponsorship (If occupation on CSOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf)
5. State Sponsorship approval
6. 190 Invitation from DIAC
7. 190 visa application


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Tough time ahead for software testers 261314.
SA stopped sponsoring software tester, which was the only state requiring IELTS below 7 band.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Tough time ahead for software testers 261314.
> SA stopped sponsoring software tester, which was the only state requiring IELTS below 7 band.


Hi Morks

Could you plz let me whether Sydney CSOL lists are out or not


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ujbanj said:


> Hi Morks
> 
> Could you plz let me whether Sydney CSOL lists are out or not


I am also having high hopes on NSW as sydney is the preferred destination for ICT professional.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for Victoria Sponsorship and it has been more than 12 weeks and I didn't hear from them.. Any idea what should be my next step? Also, as it is 1st july, is the SOL out for Victoria and SA??



Code: *261314*;ACS:15/12/2012; IELTS: R:7,L:7.5,S:7.5,W:7 Vic SS:05/04/2013; Vic Ack:08/04/2013, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for Victoria Sponsorship and it has been more than 12 weeks and I didn't hear from them.. Any idea what should be my next step? Also, as it is 1st july, is the SOL out for Victoria and SA??
> 
> ...


SA SNOL is out, but no 261314 in it
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> SA SNOL is out, but no 261314 in it
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


What about vic SOL?? Sad that SA stopped sponsoring for 261314. Do we have any other state or are there any chances of a new state sponsoring Testers?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hyd786 said:


> What about vic SOL?? Sad that SA stopped sponsoring for 261314. Do we have any other state or are there any chances of a new state sponsoring Testers?


Till yet no update from VIC about their SNOL.
ACT option is present.
NSW may start sponsoring 261314? Lets hope.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Till yet no update from VIC about their SNOL.
> ACT option is present.
> NSW may start sponsoring 261314? Lets hope.


What are the chances for ACT??How long do they take?? Also we have to pay 300$ for ACT sponsorship. correct me if im wrong...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> ...



Raj - Can you tell me what was overall exp and education qualification and how many points did you have when you applied for sponsership ?


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Sad to learn about SA SOL..

Its july 1st and still there is no update from Victoria or NSW on the new SOL as per the rumours in the air NSW is going to release its list in second week of July 
I hope they add 261314 to their list i have a lot of hopes on it...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hyd786 said:


> What are the chances for ACT??How long do they take?? Also we have to pay 300$ for ACT sponsorship. correct me if im wrong...:fingerscrossed:


Yes $300 for ACT SS. Takes around 1 month to 1.5 month.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Yes $300 for ACT SS. Takes around 1 month to 1.5 month.


Sorry bro, Its sad to see that your SS was rejected. What have you thought to do now? And, is it advisable for Testers to go for ACT's SS..Considering we have 300$ fee and what are the chances of approval?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hyd786 said:


> Sorry bro, Its sad to see that your SS was rejected. What have you thought to do now? And, is it advisable for Testers to go for ACT's SS..Considering we have 300$ fee and what are the chances of approval?


At present ACT is the only option left. Lets hope something comes out from NSW SNOL.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> At present ACT is the only option left. Lets hope something comes out from NSW SNOL.


I have hardly seen any Tester applying for ACT's sponsorship. Is it because they have 300$ as fees or any other reason?


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

All the best Morks


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> All the best Morks


ujbanj - Even I have applied around the 21 May - Lets see what would happen ?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> ujbanj - Even I have applied around the 21 May - Lets see what would happen ?


Hi Noorbrex

Even i have applied in the first week of May and still waiting. Let's hope for the Best..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hyd786 said:


> I have hardly seen any Tester applying for ACT's sponsorship. Is it because they have 300$ as fees or any other reason?


ACT is a geographically a small state and the opportunities are limited. ACT has small quota for testers. Rejection are also present in ACT.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

I somehow feel its the end of the road for Software Testers. ACT is very small and most of the job opportunities would be from Government agencies / organizations. Getting a job in Government Organization is very tough and I heard that Australian Citizens would get first preference over any other applicant.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I somehow feel its the end of the road for Software Testers. ACT is very small and most of the job opportunities would be from Government agencies / organizations. Getting a job in Government Organization is very tough and I heard that Australian Citizens would get first preference over any other applicant.


There are some IT companies and the industry is growing else ICT professionals won't be on their list. More over its question of 2 year obligation period.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I somehow feel its the end of the road for Software Testers. ACT is very small and most of the job opportunities would be from Government agencies / organizations. Getting a job in Government Organization is very tough and I heard that Australian Citizens would get first preference over any other applicant.


Dude, lets keep the hope high there are many people who are in the middle of this like you and me, we have been acknowledged however i am not sure if our applications would be accepted.  

So, lets keep the hope high and be positive in these tough times.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Mroks said:


> SA SNOL is out, but no 261314 in it
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


Can we expect Software Tester o be part of it in another couple of weeks? As none of the ICT professionals are listed ?
I hope they will update the list with ICT professionals. Any thoughts?


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> ACT is a geographically a small state and the opportunities are limited. ACT has small quota for testers. Rejection are also present in ACT.


Hey Mroks, I see your VIC application got rejected, i am sorry man.. Do you know any reason for the rejection? You got pretty decent score in IELTS as well. I am feeling now, for testers it is getting difficult day by day.. Still hoping for the best. Lets wait for SA/ACT to reset their occupation list.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hey Mroks, I see your VIC application got rejected, i am sorry man.. Do you know any reason for the rejection? You got pretty decent score in IELTS as well. I am feeling now, for testers it is getting difficult day by day.. Still hoping for the best. Lets wait for SA/ACT to reset their occupation list.


SA list is out and they have removed software testers, I feel same might happen with ACT as well.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> SA list is out and they have removed software testers, I feel same might happen with ACT as well.


What..!!! they are listed as 'offlist criteria applies', doesn't mean they will reset soon.
which is your reference? Can you share that with us?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

@fkiddy12: SA released their occupation list today and 261314 is listed against 'Offlist criteria applies' as what you mentioned in the above post. If you just go through the section which started with heading Off-list Occupations you will have a better understanding of what 'Offlist criteria applies' means to applicants.

Here is the description provided in the website: 

Immigration SA is able to nominate a limited number of skilled applicants for occupations that are not included on the State Nominated Occupation List but appear on Immigration SA's Offlist. Off-list nomination is limited to applicants who are international graduates from a South Australian institution and who meet the Immigration SA Offlist criteria listed in Point 5 here.

You can refer to https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> SA list is out and they have removed software testers, I feel same might happen with ACT as well.


It's highly unlikely that ACT will remove 261314.
If you look at the ACT occupation list nearly all of ICT occupation codes are present. This indicates the demand is more for ICT.
SA case is different and IT presence in it is very limited. If you recollect last years SA SNOL, very few ICT occupation codes were present in it. It is no surprise that 261314 and other ICT codes are absent (off list) from SA list for current year.

The only negative part is that now no state sponsors 261314 with below 7 IELTS score. 

Looking at the whole scenario, there are possibility that NSW may open the doors.


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

How do we find how many applications are left for Software Tester?
I am completely new to this and just planning to start the process? Not comfortable with the jargons being used in the forums


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> It's highly unlikely that ACT will remove 261314.
> If you look at the ACT occupation list nearly all of ICT occupation codes are present. This indicates the demand is more for ICT.
> SA case is different and IT presence in it is very limited. If you recollect last years SA SNOL, very few ICT occupation codes were present in it. It is no surprise that 261314 and other ICT codes are absent (off list) from SA list for current year.
> 
> ...


NSW list is out and 261314 is not on the list, refer the below link.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-27.05.2013.pdf

Now, its only ACT or Vic. Vic always rejects applications and god knows about ACT


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

fkiddy12 said:


> NSW list is out and 261314 is not on the list, refer the below link.
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-27.05.2013.pdf
> 
> Now, its only ACT or Vic. Vic always rejects applications and god knows about ACT


I think you the link you have posted is older one. It has been updated on 27th May 2013.
I think new list is not yet out. Can anyone please confirm.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

indtiger said:


> I think you the link you have posted is older one. It has been updated on 27th May 2013.
> I think new list is not yet out. Can anyone please confirm.


You are right, the NSW list for 2013-14 is yet to be disclosed.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jitunair18 said:


> How do we find how many applications are left for Software Tester?
> I am completely new to this and just planning to start the process? Not comfortable with the jargons being used in the forums


There is no way we can determine the quota for 261314, DIAC displays quota at 2613 level.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You are right, the NSW list for 2013-14 is yet to be disclosed.


May be my bad, but till yesterday if you click 190 subclass link the only information that is shown was 'NSW will soon publish the list'. Yesterday I saw this, hence posted.

Anyways thanks guys!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

fkiddy12 said:


> May be my bad, but till yesterday if you click 190 subclass link the only information that is shown was 'NSW will soon publish the list'. Yesterday I saw this, hence posted.
> 
> Anyways thanks guys!


You are right, the page content has been changed but the link still points to old list. Expecting rectification from NSW.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Mroks said:


> You are right, the page content has been changed but the link still points to old list. Expecting rectification from NSW.


Yeah hope so. Let us pray guys


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Did any one mailed them asking the same.. i just did it have to see

I have lot of hopes on NSW i am praying for it to add 261314 seeing the list i nearly got an attack..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

261314 not included in NSW SNOL
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-02.07.2013.pdf


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> 261314 not included in NSW SNOL
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-02.07.2013.pdf


Is this the final list ? Think this is related to different Visa sub class 457 something


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Is this the final list ? Think this is related to different Visa sub class 457 something


The list is for 'NSW OCCUPATION LISTS FOR SKILLED NOMINATED (190) VISAS AND 
SKILLED NOMINATED or SPONSORED (489) VISAS'


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I Just opened my mailbox and guess what ??? I have got an invite from Victoria  
Thanks to Almighty Allah and all the one's who guided me


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Just opened my mailbox and guess what ??? I have got an invite from Victoria
> Thanks to Almighty Allah and all the one's who guided me


Congrats Hyd786!

May we know your total points score, IELTS, EXP etc etc? just wanted to know the criteria for VIC to send the invite with out rejecting.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Just opened my mailbox and guess what ??? I have got an invite from Victoria
> Thanks to Almighty Allah and all the one's who guided me


Congrats bro, when did you apply i guess you applied in the first week of May ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

fkiddy12 said:


> Congrats Hyd786!
> 
> May we know your total points score, IELTS, EXP etc etc? just wanted to know the criteria for VIC to send the invite with out rejecting.


From his previous post he quoted - 261314 | IELTS: L7.5/R7/W7/S7.5| Vic SS App: 05/04/13, Ack:08/04/2013 Awaiting Result


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Congrats Hyd786!
> 
> May we know your total points score, IELTS, EXP etc etc? just wanted to know the criteria for VIC to send the invite with out rejecting.


Hi,

As of today I have a total of 4.3 yrs of experience. Now with this SS approval I have a total of 65 points. 

PFB the other details in my signature:

ANZSCO: *261314* | IELTS: L7.5/R7/W7/S7.5| Vic SS App: 05/04/13, Ack:08/04/2013 , SS Approval: 02/07/2013 :clap2:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As of today I have a total of 4.3 yrs of experience. Now with this SS approval I have a total of 65 points.
> 
> ...


What were your areas of expertise ?

Also are you into automation and performance testing ?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As of today I have a total of 4.3 yrs of experience. Now with this SS approval I have a total of 65 points.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy. All the best for your Visa and the Job Search.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As of today I have a total of 4.3 yrs of experience. Now with this SS approval I have a total of 65 points.
> 
> ...


You are the first person to get the Victoria SS result within twelve weeks. So your resume must be having some technical expertise which is wanted in Victoria.

If possible let us know your areas of expertise


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

As far as what I have come to know is that they look at the Organization that you are working for and technical skills you possess. 

If you are working for say Infosys / TCS / Wipro / Acenture / Sapient types of organization it ensures that your application would be approved.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> As far as what I have come to know is that they look at the Organization that you are working for and technical skills you possess.
> 
> If you are working for say Infosys / TCS / Wipro / Acenture / Sapient types of organization it ensures that your application would be approved.


Yes Buddy,

I work for one of the organizations you have listed in your post 

Also, I don't have a particular area of Expertise but I've worked on SAP ISU & CRM(both Manual), QTP(Automation) and Manual Testing on Web Applications


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> You are the first person to get the Victoria SS result within twelve weeks. So your resume must be having some technical expertise which is wanted in Victoria.
> 
> If possible let us know your areas of expertise


Thanks Chinnu,

Just wanted to understand , how long does it take from here onwards??


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hyd786 said:


> Thanks Chinnu,
> 
> Just wanted to understand , how long does it take from here onwards??


With in 1.5 to 2 months, provided there is no delay in submitting PCC and medicals.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Just opened my mailbox and guess what ??? I have got an invite from Victoria
> Thanks to Almighty Allah and all the one's who guided me


Congrats...all the best


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Thanks Chinnu,
> 
> Just wanted to understand , how long does it take from here onwards??


It should be done in a month if you are not referred for medicals or any background verification. Few of my friends got their VISA within a month but others who have a dependent, it took 2-3 months for some reason or the other.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Yes Buddy,
> 
> I work for one of the organizations you have listed in your post
> 
> Also, I don't have a particular area of Expertise but I've worked on SAP ISU & CRM(both Manual), QTP(Automation) and Manual Testing on Web Applications


I knew it, also forgot to add mine Google


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Anybody else who have submitted the VIC SS in the month of April and waiting for results?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Not sure if there were any members applied in April. Please respond if we have any in the hiding 

If not, then this would be the sequence for the next batch

ujbanj: 7 th May
ChinnuBangalore: 9th May
noobrex: 22nd May


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

You can now complete your health examinations electronically before lodging a visa application. Here is the link,

My Health Declarations


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> Anybody else who have submitted the VIC SS in the month of April and waiting for results?


Guys please follow and post the Vic SS March April May thread.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> You can now complete your health examinations electronically before lodging a visa application. Here is the link,
> 
> My Health Declarations


Guys please follow and post the Vic SS March April May thread.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> With in 1.5 to 2 months, provided there is no delay in submitting PCC and medicals.


Morks are u waiting for others cities to post the updated lists or you have already applied for ACT? Whats ur plan?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ujbanj said:


> Morks are u waiting for others cities to post the updated lists or you have already applied for ACT? Whats ur plan?


Planning for ACT. Need to go through the verification process as the occupation is in limited state.
Hoping ACT will remain open for 261314 when it displays the list in Aug 2013.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Status on ACT ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Status on ACT ?


Currently in limited for 261314


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Not sure if there were any members applied in April. Please respond if we have any in the hiding
> 
> If not, then this would be the sequence for the next batch
> 
> ...


Did anyone of you get the sponsorship??


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Not yet. I guess the next round would be early August. All the rejected might get status a week before the lucky ones.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Did anyone of you get the sponsorship??


No one did i Guess


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

hi.. i need you suggestion on the below queries 

I am Software tester with Datawarehouse domain my work is mainly about developing mappings and queries. I got my experience assessed by ACS as Software tester last year October.Now i want to redo my ACS with Job code as Software Engineer. Will I be able to succeed in getting a positive reply from ACS by doing so?? Do you any one who has done this and was successful??

And also as per the new ACS rules experience is reduced by 2 years for IT major applications right now I have 5.5 years of exp if i get my ACS done it will reduced to 3.5. My query is wat experience do we need to give in EOI will it be 5.5 or 3.5??
Giving 3.5 will pull my points to 50..  

Thanks.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

amogha said:


> hi.. i need you suggestion on the below queries
> 
> I am Software tester with Datawarehouse domain my work is mainly about developing mappings and queries. I got my experience assessed by ACS as Software tester last year October.Now i want to redo my ACS with Job code as Software Engineer. Will I be able to succeed in getting a positive reply from ACS by doing so?? Do you any one who has done this and was successful??
> 
> ...


It would be 3.5 years and if you did your education and work together forget that experience as well.


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Wat about applying ACS for second time then??


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

amogha said:


> hi.. i need you suggestion on the below queries
> 
> I am Software tester with Datawarehouse domain my work is mainly about developing mappings and queries. I got my experience assessed by ACS as Software tester last year October.Now i want to redo my ACS with Job code as Software Engineer. Will I be able to succeed in getting a positive reply from ACS by doing so?? Do you any one who has done this and was successful??
> 
> ...


One of my friend who got assessed for software tester, later applied for a network engineer and got it positive... Make sure u supply appropriate documents to support your role...


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have to apply for Assessment.
I have 3.5 yrs experience as a software tester.
I have got statutory declaration for experience proof as a software tester.

But in my office, my designation is shown as Software Engineer.
Though my work involves testing part only.

So my query is:

Should I apply under 261314 as a software tester or not?
Also as software tester has been removed from SOL, will it be good to apply under 261314 as software tester?
Also if u can please tell me, how this new SOL list is going to affect the whole process?
I mean since software tester has been removed, so how it will affect the application process?
I am really confused.

Please help and advise.

Warm Regards..
Manoj Singla


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ManojSingla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to apply for Assessment.
> I have 3.5 yrs experience as a software tester.
> ...


Software tester was not part of SOL for previous year also. For 261314, state sponsorship is the only feasible option. Job designation doesn't play any role, main is the task and responsibilities carried out by you which decides the nominated occupation.


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you so much Morks...


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

New IELTS requirements for 261314, 7.0 band in each module.

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> New IELTS requirements for 261314, 7.0 band in each module.
> 
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


This is not new, VIC and ACT demands IELTS 7 in each band.


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> This is not new, VIC and ACT demands IELTS 7 in each band.


I remember I saw 6.5 in Vic or SA requirements, might be wrong.. 

Any ways so 7 it is/was and is there any one who received a nomination under this code recently ?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> New IELTS requirements for 261314, 7.0 band in each module.
> 
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


It is not the updated one. Its for the last year and was updated on 8th feb 2013.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> I remember I saw 6.5 in Vic or SA requirements, might be wrong..
> 
> Any ways so 7 it is/was and is there any one who received a nomination under this code recently ?


I see one got nominated recently for VIC state, details are on the same thread.


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

BTW, when to apply for VIC nomination.... before or after EOI ??


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> BTW, when to apply for VIC nomination.... before or after EOI ??


Once you score 60 points, apply for EOI, based on criteria you get invitation, then, you apply for any state nomination.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> New IELTS requirements for 261314, 7.0 band in each module.
> 
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


Talha,

The IELTS requirement for Victoria was always 7. I think you referred some wrong link.

By the way did any of you get Vic SS recently in past 4-5 days??


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Once you score 60 points, apply for EOI, based on criteria you get invitation, then, you apply for any state nomination.


Ok that means I can claim 5 points for state nomination at the time of applying for EOI (prior to applying for state nomination).


Secondly, I have heard that we can apply for EOI and VIC state nomination at the same time, no harm... 

Your thoughts ?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> Ok that means I can claim 5 points for state nomination at the time of applying for EOI (prior to applying for state nomination).
> 
> 
> Secondly, I have heard that we can apply for EOI and VIC state nomination at the same time, no harm...
> ...


Yes, you can apply for VIC SS and EOI at the same time. When you recieve the Invite from VIC your EOI would be then considered.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

A quick question on paying primary applicant fee - at what stage or time exactly we have to pay the primary applicant's fee and also additional applicants?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question on paying primary applicant fee - at what stage or time exactly we have to pay the primary applicant's fee and also additional applicants?


I'm not sure what you mean by saying primary applicant fee, but if it is Visa fee , you pay that when you lodge for your VISA after getting the invite .


----------



## sbabu.ms (Mar 25, 2013)

kn.bushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following all the threads in this forum and have found the info shared very useful.
> I have been working as a testing proffesional for 6 years in telecom domain.
> ...


Hi Bhushan,
I am also Software Tester. So curious to know whether you got the nomination from VIC and recived the invite from Gov?
Cheers
Sundaresh


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

sbabu.ms said:


> Hi Bhushan,
> I am also Software Tester. So curious to know whether you got the nomination from VIC and recived the invite from Gov?
> Cheers
> Sundaresh


Hi Sundaresh,

I applied for Victoria's SS in May and got the Invite in exactly 3 months of time. You can find more details in my signature. I belong to Testing field


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Sundaresh,
> 
> I applied for Victoria's SS in May and got the Invite in exactly 3 months of time. You can find more details in my signature. I belong to Testing field


HYD786 - Bro you applied in May ? As per your timeline you applied in April ? (ANZSCO: 261314 | ACS: 05/12/2012 |IELTS: L7.5/R7/W7/S7.5| *Vic SS Applied: 05/04/13* | *Ack: 08/04/2013* | SS Approval: 02/07/2013 | 190 Filed: 08/07/2013 | PCC: 09/07/2013 | )

I dont know how can you leave behind such a bug hehe


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> HYD786 - Bro you applied in May ? As per your timeline you applied in April ? (ANZSCO: 261314 | ACS: 05/12/2012 |IELTS: L7.5/R7/W7/S7.5| *Vic SS Applied: 05/04/13* | *Ack: 08/04/2013* | SS Approval: 02/07/2013 | 190 Filed: 08/07/2013 | PCC: 09/07/2013 | )
> 
> I dont know how can you leave behind such a bug hehe


Noobrex, it is correct dude..

I applied on 5th April got the acknowledgement on 8th April & the Invite on 2nd July


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

yippee....received the invitation from VIC SS...it took exactly 2 months and three days...thanks to all for your support and wishes.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ujbanj said:


> yippee....received the invitation from VIC SS...it took exactly 2 months and three days...thanks to all for your support and wishes.


Hey Ujbanj,

That was way too quick...Congrats and Good Luck for your next step


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> yippee....received the invitation from VIC SS...it took exactly 2 months and three days...thanks to all for your support and wishes.


Congrats bro


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Sundaresh,
> 
> I applied for Victoria's SS in May and got the Invite in exactly 3 months of time. You can find more details in my signature. I belong to Testing field


Do you have any idea what exactly is done during the period of state nomination of 3 years ... Assessment, background check ... or anything else ?

and one more thing ...... what did you provide as DIAC points mark, was it including 5 points of state nomination or without ?

Thanks


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> Do you have any idea what exactly is done during the period of state nomination of 3 years ... Assessment, background check ... or anything else ?
> 
> and one more thing ...... what did you provide as DIAC points mark, was it including 5 points of state nomination or without ?
> 
> Thanks


Talha,

When you apply for state sponsorship, they generally check your expertise in their market, your technical knowledge and key skills. Also, I've heard that they put your resume in the market and see how many employers are ready to take you.

When you apply for SS you don't get any points for that. Its only after the Invite from the State that fetches you 5 points.


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Talha,
> 
> When you apply for state sponsorship, they generally check your expertise in their market, your technical knowledge and key skills. Also, I've heard that they put your resume in the market and see how many employers are ready to take you.
> 
> When you apply for SS you don't get any points for that. Its only after the Invite from the State that fetches you 5 points.


Thanks for this vital info regarding expertise check. 

I have a question, there is an option in "Applicant details" section of Victoria state nomination section which asks for EOI reference (if EOI is already lodged), that means we can file EOI before lodging Vic nomination and points are calculated in EOI ... so what should be done in this case ?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> Thanks for this vital info regarding expertise check.
> 
> I have a question, there is an option in "Applicant details" section of Victoria state nomination section which asks for EOI reference (if EOI is already lodged), that means we can file EOI before lodging Vic nomination and points are calculated in EOI ... so what should be done in this case ?


Buddy,

I'm not sure about what you are asking as my filing and everything was taken care by my Agent. Till date I was only bothered about submission on time and approval  . so never thought to even check with what are all the fields and those details. wouldn't be able to help you on this.

I guess, many people on this forum might be aware of what you are looking for and they'll be able to help you.

I think, Yes, you can apply for SS or EOI first. But it's good to apply for SS and then go for EOI or you can simulaneously do both the things.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> I'm not sure about what you are asking as my filing and everything was taken care by my Agent. Till date I was only bothered about submission on time and approval  . so never thought to even check with what are all the fields and those details. wouldn't be able to help you on this.
> 
> ...


Any updates ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Talha_ said:


> Thanks for this vital info regarding expertise check.
> 
> I have a question, there is an option in "Applicant details" section of Victoria state nomination section which asks for EOI reference (if EOI is already lodged), that means we can file EOI before lodging Vic nomination and points are calculated in EOI ... so what should be done in this case ?


Mention DIAC Points including 5 points of SS.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Any updates ?


Updates regarding??


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Ujbanj,

Congratulations, i think your application has bypassed the benchmark of 12 weeks waiting period from vic SS ... which is usually the case with other applicants.

Can you let me know your key skill area or domain like automation/insurance/telecom domain etc.....probably this would give some idea to other applicants like me.......

Awaiting your reply and all the best for your process !

Regards
Kumar


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Updates regarding??


Regarding any new approvals / rejections or update on the ACT list


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kumarnar said:


> Hi Ujbanj,
> 
> Congratulations, i think your application has bypassed the benchmark of 12 weeks waiting period from vic SS ... which is usually the case with other applicants.
> 
> ...


Can you provide your details kumarnar ? when did you file for SS with how many ponints and your technlogies that you work in and how many years of work exp you have as well please.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,

Below are the details....

ACS : Oct2012/IELTS : L7.5,R7.0,W7.0,S7.5/VIC SS/EOI : May 28 2013/ VIC ack : May 29 2013/VIC SS Approval : ??

Skills : Manual(E2E Test management) , Automation (Selenium) / Performance (J Meter)......Total exp : 7+

UK Onsite exp : 2.5 yrs (i know this has no relevance on the SS consideration 

Cheers
Kumar


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kumarnar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are the details....
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the details. We are almost on the same timelines. Lets see what does the future holds for us.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Amen !

Let's see, i believe there is internal ranking being done based on the technical expertise mapped to vic local requirement ....not sure though as to what process or tool is being used to filter out......

Eg :user Ujbanj who got the invitation before the mandatory 12 weeks waiting period.....
may be he is having some special skills  or the resume has all the expertise which Vic state would need ...................................jst a small analysis from my end................

Let's see how it goes..............................................

Regards
Kumar


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> Hi Ujbanj,
> 
> Congratulations, i think your application has bypassed the benchmark of 12 weeks waiting period from vic SS ... which is usually the case with other applicants.
> 
> ...


Hey Kumar,

12+ yrs exp as a software tester both manual and automation (qtp, selenium). Domain: finance, retail, printer, insurance. EOI=65 points

Docs:
ACS letter
IELTS
Certificates
Resume
Declaration


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Dude for the info ! 

Hope you get the visa faster than ur SS........... Keep rocking !


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Do we have and Application Tracker sheet for 261314 ... just like the one we have for ACS ?

/Talha


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Do we have and Application Tracker sheet for 261314 ... just like the one we have for ACS ?
> 
> /Talha


Unfortunately we don't have any tracker sheet for this occupation code. And we dont have enough people to maintain it also 

According to my understanding we only have 4-5 people waiting in queue for their SS results.


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Thanks for sharing the details. We are almost on the same timelines. Lets see what does the future holds for us.


So you guys had already submitted EOI or waiting for SS. I do remember reading some where that you can do them parallely.

I have just submitted for ACS under the same code. So just wondering how others are faring on this.

I don't see many people on thus community with this code


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kjanani30 said:


> So you guys had already submitted EOI or waiting for SS. I do remember reading some where that you can do them parallely.
> 
> I have just submitted for ACS under the same code. So just wondering how others are faring on this.
> 
> I don't see many people on thus community with this code


Dude there is only one state left for our code and that state is one of the most strictest state which grants SS to only few.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Unfortunately we don't have any tracker sheet for this occupation code. And we dont have enough people to maintain it also
> 
> According to my understanding we only have 4-5 people waiting in queue for their SS results.


Chinnu - You should have received your results by now ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Unfortunately we don't have any tracker sheet for this occupation code. And we dont have enough people to maintain it also
> 
> According to my understanding we only have 4-5 people waiting in queue for their SS results.


what going to happen so worried


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Chinnu - You should have received your results by now ?


Not yet. ujbanj should be getting it first. He lodged his application two days before me. The next round of results would be sometime in the first week of next month


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Not yet. ujbanj should be getting it first. He lodged his application two days before me. The next round of results would be sometime in the first week of next month


Ujbanj - already got it bro Refer Victoria SS April, June, May thread.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Ujbanj - already got it bro Refer Victoria SS April, June, May thread.


Man, then mine should be in the queue. As of now, I haven't received any update from Victoria. I havent noticed Ujbanj's result because of the change in the display name.

Then I should catch you responsible for all my sleepless nights starting today  Already I am refreshing my gmail more than that of my office email accounts.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Man, then mine should be in the queue. As of now, I haven't received any update from Victoria. I havent noticed Ujbanj's result because of the change in the display name.
> 
> Then I should catch you responsible for all my sleepless nights starting today  Already I am refreshing my gmail more than that of my office email accounts.


Chinnu,

Hopefully you and Noobrex will be getting it soon. Don't ponder much


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Man, then mine should be in the queue. As of now, I haven't received any update from Victoria. I havent noticed Ujbanj's result because of the change in the display name.
> 
> Then I should catch you responsible for all my sleepless nights starting today  Already I am refreshing my gmail more than that of my office email accounts.


Me too - refreshing my gmail more than that of my office email accounts.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Victoria - Please show your secret  to all of us and make sure we like it hahahaha


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

HI,

Im too a Software tester with 8yrs of experience and want to Apply for Vic SS as 261314 is listed only in Vic Occupation list. If any other SS is open for 261314 please let me know.

Im just at the initial stage of collecting the employment reference letters. I want to know if there is any time frame till when the Vic SS will be open? 

Also in IELTS is it necessary to get 7 in all band ? 

And for the Financial resources what can be shown? is it cash only?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> HI,
> 
> Im too a Software tester with 8yrs of experience and want to Apply for Vic SS as 261314 is listed only in Vic Occupation list. If any other SS is open for 261314 please let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi sai2Aus,

If i'm not wrong, we do have Australian Capital Territory(ACT) who sponsors Testers, but they have a fee of 350$+ half the number of opportunities for Testers when compared to victoria.

You can apply for Vic SS till the occupation ceiling has hit the roof. so i guess you have more time on that.

Yes it is necessary to get 7 for victoria , you can also claim 10 points if you get 7 in each module.

Victoria asks for 25000$ AUD for the primary applicant. You need not show them anything as such. Only if the Case officer asks you then you have to arrange it.

Other forum members can correct if i'm wrong.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ACT has testing in limited position. Also, they are not accepting any new applications. They would come out with a fresh list on 1 August only after that you would be able to file.

So, I would suggest you to wait for ACT not file Victoria, because if you do file Victoria by the time you get your results positive or negative the ceiling might have reached in ACT.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi sai2Aus,
> 
> If i'm not wrong, we do have Australian Capital Territory(ACT) who sponsors Testers, but they have a fee of 350$+ half the number of opportunities for Testers when compared to victoria.
> 
> ...


Thank you hyd786. I was unaware of ACT. thank on the info. 

We are a family of four. the website says AUS $ 50000. If suppose the officer asks as u say do i have to show the amount in my bank A/c or any property would be sufficient?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

noobrex said:


> ACT has testing in limited position. Also, they are not accepting any new applications. They would come out with a fresh list on 1 August only after that you would be able to file.
> 
> So, I would suggest you to wait for ACT not file Victoria, because if you do file Victoria by the time you get your results positive or negative the ceiling might have reached in ACT.


Thanks for the valuable suggestion.. As i have just started the process had a doubt whether the VIC SS will close by the time i apply. SO I will wait for the ACT list. Thanks again


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thank you hyd786. I was unaware of ACT. thank on the info.
> 
> We are a family of four. the website says AUS $ 50000. If suppose the officer asks as u say do i have to show the amount in my bank A/c or any property would be sufficient?


It has to be liquid assets(cash, fd's mutual funds, bonds etc...) you cannot show property


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks for the valuable suggestion.. As i have just started the process had a doubt whether the VIC SS will close by the time i apply. SO I will wait for the ACT list. Thanks again


It wont close dont worry ACT would come out with result in less than a 1 month of 1.5 month.

Be prepared for ACT there is lot of documentation required and pre-assessment required etc. So just start preparing.

Victoria would be still around i think the quota should be there till Nov / Dec


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> It has to be liquid assets(cash, fd's mutual funds, bonds etc...) you cannot show property


Thanks hyd786


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

noobrex said:


> It wont close dont worry ACT would come out with result in less than a 1 month of 1.5 month.
> 
> Be prepared for ACT there is lot of documentation required and pre-assessment required etc. So just start preparing.
> 
> Victoria would be still around i think the quota should be there till Nov / Dec


I was going through the ACT website after u had mentioned.. Got to know the details. Im right now getting my documents ready and also preparing for IELTS. 

Will get back to u when im stuck.. Thanks.


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks hyd786


Hi Sai2Aus

This amount of 50K AUD is being shown in the website of ACT is it?

Have they generalised it based on the total family memebers we are including in the family visa application?

I can't even imagine showing 25 lakhs in the form of liquid cash, bonds and stuff. 

SO 

I have anyway started my process. Just @ ACS.

Janani


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kjanani30 said:


> Hi Sai2Aus
> 
> This amount of 50K AUD is being shown in the website of ACT is it?
> 
> ...


Hi Janani,

This is mentioned Vic Immigration site.. This is if u have 3 dependents. 

I too cant imagine showing liquid cash. Thtas why i asked whether we can show Property. But that's also not possible :-(


----------



## Bob10 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got the VIC SS on 2nd July. Has anyone got that too.

Code - 261314


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Bob10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the VIC SS on 2nd July. Has anyone got that too.
> 
> Code - 261314


Congrats Bob !!!

loads of other have received it  , by they way 
which date did you file the application ?
what all technologies you work on
what was your total work exp
what all documents did you submit ?


----------



## Bob10 (Jan 29, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Congrats Bob !!!
> 
> loads of other have received it  , by they way
> which date did you file the application ?
> ...


Hi,

details are - 
which date did you file the application - 14th April
what all technologies you work on - Manual, Automation (QTP, SOA)
what was your total work exp - 6 Yars
what all documents did you submit - Long list


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Bob10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> details are -
> which date did you file the application - 14th April
> ...



Can you please elaborate on the documents?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bob10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the VIC SS on 2nd July. Has anyone got that too.
> 
> Code - 261314


Yes Bob

Even I got it on 2nd July.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Yes Bob
> 
> Even I got it on 2nd July.


They have started giving results sooner its seems ashik got results he applied on 23rd May


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got a positive assessment today morning and firstly I have to thank @tobeaussie, @chetan, @Mroks, and @noobrex.

I just cant explain how happy I am today


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a positive assessment today morning and firstly I have to thank @tobeaussie, @chetan, @Mroks, and @noobrex.
> 
> I just cant explain how happy I am today


Hey chinnuBangalore,

Congrats on receiving positive result  :clap2:


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

Has anyone got successful outcome for VIC SS recently for any ACS-RPL Application ? I am an RPL Applicant and I would really appreciate if any one of you can provide me an update on this.


Regards,
Shan.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got successful outcome for VIC SS recently for any ACS-RPL Application ? I am an RPL Applicant and I would really appreciate if any one of you can provide me an update on this.
> 
> ...


I am aware of only 1 person who did get through. Even I have an RPL would share my results if positive


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

*Applying for Vic ss*

Hi All,

Just started with the application process a few days back - in fact still getting to know the entire process. Doing it on my own.

Applying as a Software Engineer.

Can someone please be generous to answer my queries

1. I have already taken my IELTS - Academic Module (Overall 8.0). Do I need to retake (with Genenal Module)?

2. Can I apply for Victoria SS before getting the ACS - assessment done? Is there any inter-dependency between VIC SS application submission and ACS - Assessment?

Many thanks for your kind cooperation.

Regards.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

trying_aussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just started with the application process a few days back - in fact still getting to know the entire process. Doing it on my own.
> 
> ...


Answers in bold.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

trying_aussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just started with the application process a few days back - in fact still getting to know the entire process. Doing it on my own.
> 
> ...


Hi,

My answers are inline to your questions, hope this clears some confusion initially.

Sreekanth.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any fresh updates


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I am aware of only 1 person who did get through. Even I have an RPL would share my results if positive


Hi guys,

What is this ACS-RPL? and, what I can do with this?

Sreekanth.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What is this ACS-RPL? and, what I can do with this?
> 
> Sreekanth.


You need to prepare RPL to prove and get this authenticated from ACS.....
It includes your core job responsibilities which should be mapped to the ANZ code you are planning to apply for......

Based on the RPL , your qualifications and exp... ACS would send you the skill authentication certificate which is mandatroy doc for the next steps in visa process...

You can google RPL in the expat forum and you would get lot of helpful info.....

cheers
Kumar


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> You need to prepare RPL to prove and get this authenticated from ACS.....
> It includes your core job responsibilities which should be mapped to the ANZ code you are planning to apply for......
> 
> Based on the RPL , your qualifications and exp... ACS would send you the skill authentication certificate which is mandatroy doc for the next steps in visa process...
> ...


Oh ok, thank you Kumar! Isn't this nothing but roles and responsibilities declaration by self and supervisor?

Sreekanth.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Oh ok, thank you Kumar! Isn't this nothing but roles and responsibilities declaration by self and supervisor?
> 
> Sreekanth.


Yes... as i said you have loads of info in expat and it's better to some analysis with the best info avaliable.............. i would say use technology


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Some +ve news ...

I received by VIC SS email yesterday....... it's been 2 months and 4 days since i applied for vic SS

All the best to others !

Regards
K


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some +ve news ...
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
That was quick, just 2 months instead of 12 weeks!


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some +ve news ...
> 
> ...


Congratulations OZIND, 

All the best for your further processing.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> Congratulations
> That was quick, just 2 months instead of 12 weeks!



All the best to u as well !

Regards
K


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Goood Luck Pals


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

One interesting trend out of the sample data i have analysed is most the invitation
that have been sent in last 2 weeks falls in

5-8 yr's ICT exp.....at least in the software testing code


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

OZIND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some +ve news ...
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi..

Is there any state open for software testers with IELTS score as 6.5 in each ??


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

South Australia was there...but I am not sure if they still accept SS applications..

My suggestion would be put little effort and get 7 and apply for Vic SS...Melbourne has more opportunities than other cities...considering the amount of money we are putting in this...better choose Victoria


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amogha said:


> Hi..
> 
> Is there any state open for software testers with IELTS score as 6.5 in each ??


Unfortunately no state is available with IELTS score of 6.5 in each for offshore applicants.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Be lots of careful while applying for Melbourne, Victoria. I have seen heaps of rejections from Victoria for no good reason.

Good Luck
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Dear All Testers,

Please read the following post, unfortunately, its not a good one for us:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsol-closed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Got it!!!*

Hi all, 

Today is my day!!!!

I got the Grant Letter and wow that was too quick.

Though I'm an offshore applicant,it just took 31 days to get the Letter.

I'm so glad that it came on the day of Eid..... So, it's a double dhamaka for me 

Yippie!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## roxyn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


wow, very quick 
congrats
How many points did you had?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

roxyn said:


> wow, very quick
> congrats
> How many points did you had?


After getting the vic sponsorship I had 65 points :whoo:


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! I am happy to see good news coming on its way esp for us 261314 people. It's going to be difficult with the latest rules. 

This will at least keep our morale boost


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


Great News!!! Hyd786....Wish u all the best for ur future...keep us posted about ur plans....EID Mubarak


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Did anyone receive Vic SS for Software TEster in August?


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

KoolGoose said:


> Did anyone receive Vic SS for Software TEster in August?


I received Vic SS for Software TEster on Aug - 02, there are few people like me who received the same.... you can check the thread March,April,May State nomination..

All the best to you !


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey Thanks OzInd. I asked since I am not sure if the new DIAC rules for SS would have any impact for VIc SS for Software tester? Let me know if you have any info


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

hiiii

Read this - Victorian State Nomination Lists of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria

The same news is put on all the states under 190, it means visa's via 190 for the occupations specially ICT is now put on hold.......might be re-opened in the future

The only invitations would be via 189, twice monthly with higher points people having better chance....

There is lot of info in this thread.....you can refer to....

Better to keep some back up options if things don't turn up !

All the best !


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Software tester are being invitied to work in australia.. if its wat will be major criteria required....i am confused someone says such thing enough....but by comparing minimal check list to meet. I am confused give some suggestion..wat are they..who got settled with 261314 plz suggest its welcomed and mostly awaited for ans....


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

OZIND said:


> hiiii
> 
> Read this - Victorian State Nomination Lists of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...


So, what is the state of 261314 aspirants. 261314 will be listed on SOL for 189 route or all doors closed for us? Any update on the changes?

What is the best possible way now? Any ideas or suggestions, most welcome!!!


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> So, what is the state of 261314 aspirants. 261314 will be listed on SOL for 189 route or all doors closed for us? Any update on the changes?
> 
> What is the best possible way now? Any ideas or suggestions, most welcome!!!


I think there will be no change in the SOL's. DIAC is trying to find out a way to send invites to the selected ANZSCO codes in a spread out manner. 

So we still have to wait for the new policies.

Becoz people like us don't have any other option than 190 visa.

So hope for the best


----------



## hemant13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello,

I got my ACS and IELTS also with 7+. With these new changes, can't I apply for Victoria state sponsorship for 261314 (Software Tester)??
On Victoria's website, this code is not listed as the one impacted.
Please suggest.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

hemant13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my ACS and IELTS also with 7+. With these new changes, can't I apply for Victoria state sponsorship for 261314 (Software Tester)??
> On Victoria's website, this code is not listed as the one impacted.
> Please suggest.



The occupational groups affected are:


OccupationID Description
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers

So, for time being, you won't get any sponsorship's if your occupation comes under the above code's.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hemant13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my ACS and IELTS also with 7+. With these new changes, can't I apply for Victoria state sponsorship for 261314 (Software Tester)??
> On Victoria's website, this code is not listed as the one impacted.
> Please suggest.


261314 has got impacted. For time being you cannot apply for SS.
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## hemant13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mroks - Do we have any option left? Is there any chance of SS opening again?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hemant13 said:


> Mroks - Do we have any option left? Is there any chance of SS opening again?


This is temporary halt for SS on certain occupations.
261314 is sponsored by ACT (new list going to come on 31st Aug 2013) and Vic

With in few days DIAC will come out with clear details on SS.


----------



## hemant13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mroks said:


> This is temporary halt for SS on certain occupations.
> 261314 is sponsored by ACT (new list going to come on 31st Aug 2013) and Vic
> 
> With in few days DIAC will come out with clear details on SS.


Anyways we don't have much choice. Hopefully there will be some positive news after August 31.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

What about last year the same crisis exist for software tester??


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

hemant13 said:


> Anyways we don't have much choice. Hopefully there will be some positive news after August 31.


hemant,

Hope for the Best & prepare for the Worst 

Hopefully, things get going for Tester's after the new list is updated :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> hemant,
> 
> Hope for the Best & prepare for the Worst
> 
> Hopefully, things get going for Tester's after the new list is updated :fingerscrossed:


Hi Hyd786, How is it going? decided on the travel date?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Even if ACT opens for testers all the jobs(posted in seek) in ACT needs security clearance which can be done only if you are an Australian citizen. I felt after we get a SS from ACT it will be difficult to find a job. 

Any views on this? Am I right??


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Hi Hyd786, How is it going? decided on the travel date?


Hey Chinnu... 

How are you?? online after a long time 

No dude, not yet. everything depends on my release date. Have not even filed papers. Before that i'm just checking if there's any opportunity in Australia which can be mapped to my role. trying for that as of now.

But most likely, i'll file my papers and serve 3 months of notice period here. That means my travel date is going to be somewhere in dec :d


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Chinnu...
> 
> How are you?? online after a long time
> 
> ...


yes. Finally I am done with all the required documentation.

Wish you all the best for your job search. Keep us posted if you find something interesting.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> yes. Finally I am done with all the required documentation.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your job search. Keep us posted if you find something interesting.


Good... It relieves you a lot, when you are done with everything from your side.

Now wait for a CO which is usually assigned after 5 weeks from the date of lodging a visa for 190 applicants. As in your case everything is uploaded upfront, you can expect a direct Grant letter 

Only in case the CO feels he might need some additional docs, he will contact you ..

All the Best & keep us updated


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Good... It relieves you a lot, when you are done with everything from your side.
> 
> Now wait for a CO which is usually assigned after 5 weeks from the date of lodging a visa for 190 applicants. As in your case everything is uploaded upfront, you can expect a direct Grant letter
> 
> ...


Hope everything will be smooth and get my grant soon.

Thanks for all the help and support. Will keep you posted


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Even if ACT opens for testers all the jobs(posted in seek) in ACT needs security clearance which can be done only if you are an Australian citizen. I felt after we get a SS from ACT it will be difficult to find a job.
> 
> Any views on this? Am I right??


There are some jobs which do not require Oz citizenship or security clearance. Moreover previous migrants who have completed 2 yrs in ACT will be moving out and hence creating opportunities for newer one.

At last it's a question of 2 yrs and after that you are free to move in to any part of Oz.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone here who got Vic SS, planning to travel on Jan/Feb 2014 ??? 

I am planning to reach mel on Feb for the Job search...I know its little early to post  but if anyone is planning then we guys can sync up


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

nivas said:


> Anyone here who got Vic SS, planning to travel on Jan/Feb 2014 ???
> 
> I am planning to reach mel on Feb for the Job search...I know its little early to post  but if anyone is planning then we guys can sync up


Hey nivas,

I am plannning to go to Melbourne , somewhere in dec-13. :rapture:


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Hey nivas,
> 
> I am plannning to go to Melbourne , somewhere in dec-13. :rapture:


then you will be there before me, tackling the job searching problem :fencing:

I can get your advice when I come there 

May be we should form a separate group for Testers who are heading to melbourne. we can share the experience and also help out each other in getting a job


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> There are some jobs which do not require Oz citizenship or security clearance. Moreover previous migrants who have completed 2 yrs in ACT will be moving out and hence creating opportunities for newer one.
> 
> At last it's a question of 2 yrs and after that you are free to move in to any part of Oz.


Thanks Mroks..

After going through many threads understood that finding a job in whole of Oz is difficult. For ACT the search is narrowing down even more.. For my profile i didnt find even one job in ACT which does not require security clearance.Thats why i raised the question.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

nivas said:


> then you will be there before me, tackling the job searching problem :fencing:
> 
> I can get your advice when I come there
> 
> May be we should form a separate group for Testers who are heading to melbourne. we can share the experience and also help out each other in getting a job



Yes agree we shld have separate group for testers of mel region and feed the info and make it an essential knowledge repository.....:help:


----------



## ahad (Aug 16, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Mroks..
> 
> After going through many threads understood that finding a job in whole of Oz is difficult. For ACT the search is narrowing down even more.. For my profile i didnt find even one job in ACT which does not require security clearance.Thats why i raised the question.


Do certifications in some other field as well like business analyst etc so that you can apply for both . Finding job is v hard , visa was a piece of cake


----------



## himanshubansal (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

PFB links, which mention testing profile is suspended for some time being :-(

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Could you please suggest workarounds? I have spoken to my agent, and he says it is wrong on their part. 2613 is wrongly including testing . The basic intent was to stop software engg/programmers falling in this category, since they are already eligible for open PR. 

Testing should be opened anytime soon, but not sure when. Keeping my fingers crossed to get good news soon.

Cheers!!

Himanshu


----------



## himanshubansal (Aug 22, 2013)

@Sai2Aus - I have been seeing loads of testing jobs in Sydney and Melbourne, which are the 2 prime areas for testing. I am very sure, there are loads of opportunities out there for a tester.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

This thread had lost its charm because of all the recent changes. Keep posting your thoughts and your experiences. It would help the new comers.

Wish you all the success mates.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

I am tester my consultant says u will have bright future in don worry... is this possible still am scared...praying good result in sep 2... fingcross....


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

krish82 said:


> I am tester my consultant says u will have bright future in don worry... is this possible still am scared...praying good result in sep 2... fingcross....


krish82

You cannot apply under the ANZSCO code 261314 for sometime as it has been suspended by DIAC .


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hyd786,

Is there any possiblities to open for tester nxt month bcoz eletion goin to commence on nxt month...if its open testers can get chance for receiving visa???? Fact i need yar so that i stop process continue with current compny...


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi guys, just got an update that ACT has opened up for 2613 group. 261314 is flagged as limited. Any news of VIC (or NSW, SA) opening up for 261314?


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi All

as Vic has started state sponsorship again does any one got the nomination for 261314 recently in September round, please do share the information.


261314| IELTS overall 7 ACS: +ve on jan 2013 May| EOI: 14 july | Vic SS Applied 15 july


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

is there no one is waiting for 261314...


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

sonux said:


> is there no one is waiting for 261314...


Sonux...

The one's who were waiting for Vic sponsorship got the rejections..I guess people have to file again for Vic sponsorship.


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

are you sure... i have not got any reply even for rejection


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All,


I have applied for ACS last month under 261314 category.
Also I have recently got to know from an agent that I need to show around INR 10 Lakh in my account during VISA Process.

Is it so?
Please help and put some light on it.


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

ManojSingla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have applied for ACS last month under 261314 category.
> ...


Yes, it is true. As a tester you need to apply in 190 subclass and state nomination. Every state require some minimum amount in your account to show that if you don't get a job, u'll b able to survive there..


----------



## ozbound339 (Jul 21, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Hope everything will be smooth and get my grant soon.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and support. Will keep you posted


Thanks ChinnuBangalore, Hyd786 and all other senior members on sharing important updates on a regular basis..... gave me loads of confidence and patience to hang on 


Got Vic SS approval finally (Sep 02) when they started reconsidering applications....some relief after filing e-Visa today



261314| IELTS: R9 L9 W8.5 S7| ACS: +ve 26/11/2012| EOI & Vic SS: 15/07/2013| Vic SS +ve: 02/09/2013| eVisa: 14/09/2013| Medicals: ?| PCC: ?| CO: ?


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

congrates buddy

i also applied victoria state sponsorship for 261314 with overall 70 points on july 15 2013

i have neither rejection nor approval only acknowledged...


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

ozbound339 said:


> Thanks ChinnuBangalore, Hyd786 and all other senior members on sharing important updates on a regular basis..... gave me loads of confidence and patience to hang on
> 
> 
> Got Vic SS approval finally (Sep 02) when they started reconsidering applications....some relief after filing e-Visa today
> ...


Congratulations Buddy. All the best for your VISA.

You can follow this thread if you have any queries in filling the application: 190 Visa applicants (Waiting for CO)


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

sonux said:


> congrates buddy
> 
> i also applied victoria state sponsorship for 261314 with overall 70 points on july 15 2013
> 
> i have neither rejection nor approval only acknowledged...


Dont worry. You will get a reply from them in the next 10-15 days. 

All the best for your Sponsorship result.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ozbound339 said:


> Thanks ChinnuBangalore, Hyd786 and all other senior members on sharing important updates on a regular basis..... gave me loads of confidence and patience to hang on
> 
> 
> Got Vic SS approval finally (Sep 02) when they started reconsidering applications....some relief after filing e-Visa today
> ...


Hi ozbound339,

Congrats and good luck for your next step.. 

Can you share your domain and years of experience?


----------



## ozbound339 (Jul 21, 2013)

My experience is primarily in automation testing, mostly in BFS domain. Completed 8 years recently.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ozbound339 said:


> Thanks ChinnuBangalore, Hyd786 and all other senior members on sharing important updates on a regular basis..... gave me loads of confidence and patience to hang on
> 
> 
> Got Vic SS approval finally (Sep 02) when they started reconsidering applications....some relief after filing e-Visa today
> ...


 Hey ozbound339....

Thats a great news!! congrats 

Now, proceed with other formalities of Form80,pcc and meds... Your Grant is on its way


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Guys..I have a question..should I appear for IELTS first and then file ACS..or the other way round...I have chemical engineering degree so have to go through tough RPL route  ..pls suggest


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I had filled my ACS (261314) on 9 Sep 2013 and as of today, its on Stage 4. When can expect the result? 

Another confusion regarding age: I will turn 32 on 27 Oct next month so will fall under 32-33 are range. Will I lose 5 points in this case?

Please suggest.

Regards


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had filled my ACS (261314) on 9 Sep 2013 and as of today, its on Stage 4. When can expect the result?
> 
> ...


It will take another 4-5 weeks for them to respond, and, yes if your DoB on certificates or passport reflects the same then you will loose the 5 points


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> It will take another 4-5 weeks for them to respond, and, yes if your DoB on certificates or passport reflects the same then you will loose the 5 points


You mean if my age is 32 years and 6 months I will lose 5 points? The immigration site say's

25–32 (inclusive) - 30 points
33–39 (inclusive) - 25 points

What does inclusive mean here?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kimh said:


> You mean if my age is 32 years and 6 months I will lose 5 points? The immigration site say's
> 
> 25–32 (inclusive) - 30 points
> 33–39 (inclusive) - 25 points
> ...


You should get visa invitation latest by one day before your 33rd birthday to claim 30 points for your age.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You should get visa invitation latest by one day before your 33rd birthday to claim 30 points for your age.


Hmmm...Ok. Hoping it works that way otherwise I would lose 5 precious points. Thanks for the response both of you!


----------



## hemant13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello,

I had applied for Victoria state sponsorship in first week of September. In last week of September, it got rejected with no clear reasons.
I wanted to check with other guys in group, what other option I have now? ACT also has suspended the state sponsorship for 261314 (Testers).

-Hemant


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

All the tester got rejection with no reason ....have not heard anyone in 261314 who got success....bad luck and timing....


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

hemant13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had applied for Victoria state sponsorship in first week of September. In last week of September, it got rejected with no clear reasons.
> I wanted to check with other guys in group, what other option I have now? ACT also has suspended the state sponsorship for 261314 (Testers).
> ...


Hi Hemant,

Very Sorry to hear this..This is very disappointing..

off late I have seen many rejections for testers especially from VIC. You need to wait 6months to apply again to Vic. or you have to wait till ACT is open.. 

Can I know your skillset?and years of experience?


----------



## hemant13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Hemant,
> 
> Very Sorry to hear this..This is very disappointing..
> 
> ...


My skillset is Software Tester, and years of experience is 10 years.

Will doing another assessment for Software Engineer (261313) help, so that I can apply under 189 category?


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

I have n't seen even a single tester who got acceptance....do we have any option.....not sure after six months will there be any difference.......plz suggest....


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Very sorry to hear that so many rejections happened, in my case it wasn't the case.

The other options i forsee :

1.Apply under 189, software engineer if you have automation/perf testing exp
2.Keep checking ACT/VIC for any updated rules


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
Its a bad news... i am actually preparing the EOI yet to submit. Now i am going to stop all the process..


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

hemant13 said:


> My skillset is Software Tester, and years of experience is 10 years.
> 
> Will doing another assessment for Software Engineer (261313) help, so that I can apply under 189 category?


Hemant,

I wanted to know your specialization like automation,manual,selinium something like these..


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Very sorry to hear that so many rejections happened, in my case it wasn't the case.
> 
> ...


Hi Ozind, is it possible for testers to apply in software engineer code? will ACS give a positive assessment? Im awaiting my ACS results. If suppose i want to change the code can you tell me the procedure?Do i have to submit new Statutory declaration?



krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Its a bad news... i am actually preparing the EOI yet to submit. Now i am going to stop all the process..


yes hearing all rejections feeling worried..


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Ozind, is it possible for testers to apply in software engineer code? will ACS give a positive assessment? Im awaiting my ACS results. If suppose i want to change the code can you tell me the procedure?Do i have to submit new Statutory declaration?
> 
> 
> 
> yes hearing all rejections feeling worried..


e

Yes it is possible, as the activities we do in automation/perf testing is mapped to software engineer..

The only thing is you need to prepare RPL based on the ACS definition of software engineer roles & resp.

ACS will assess based on the current rules w.r.t deduction of exp, as far as i know they deduct no. of yrs from your overall in the below fashion.


B.E Computers or IT - - 2
B.E EEE,ECE,Telecom - - 4
B.E Mech,Civil,IPE etc - -6

So please check that you meet the points criteria and exp if in 190 or 189 category of visa


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

OZIND said:


> e
> 
> Yes it is possible, as the activities we do in automation/perf testing is mapped to software engineer..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response.Yes i know ACS is deducting some expereinces. I have done BE ComputerScience. Do I need RPL? is it needed for reassessment?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi ozind,

What about the chances for non automation tester and semi automation using XML and Is it possible go under 189 (software engineer)???


----------



## hemant13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hemant,
> 
> I wanted to know your specialization like automation,manual,selinium something like these..


Mine is mostly into automation and some into performance testing. Almost all common tools like QTP and Selenium.


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

I am an MCA, Is ACS deducting experience for this degree as well?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

hemant13 said:


> Mine is mostly into automation and some into performance testing. Almost all common tools like QTP and Selenium.


Thanks Hemant.


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello Friends

I am a newbie who is just starting the process of immigration to australia.

Found this forum and went through lot of posts here,I must say it great forum to ask your queries and to be friends with future expats.

I have below query,It would be be highly appreciated if some senior members can reply.


I started my career in 2006.I have total 7years of experince. Below are the details of my roles

1) Company 1 : Dec 2006 -sept 2008 ( 2 year as A Software developer java).

2) Company 2 : Sept 2008- Aug 2010 ( 2 years as manual and Automation tester.(QTP))

3) Company 3 : Sept 2010- sept 2011 ( 1 years as manual and Automation tester.)

4) Company 4 : sept 2012 - till date (2 years as manual and Automation tester.)





As you an se ei have played role of Software developer intially and then mix of manual and automation tester

My query what should i do and why

1) Should i show intial 2 years as software dev and rest 5 years as Automation tester(qtp)

or


2) Should i show intial 2 years as software dev and rest 5 years as manual tester.



Please let me know which option should opt for and why seeing the current rejection trend.

thanks in advance


----------



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Do I require reference letter from my manager/Lead even if I have the experience letter from the company?


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

sagarsa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do I require reference letter from my manager/Lead even if I have the experience letter from the company?


You do not require it from lead/manager if you have a work reference letter from d company detailing your roles n responsibilities...

You get it written from your senior if your company refuses to give you the letter...

Hope that helps...


----------



## amogha (Sep 24, 2012)

hemant13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had applied for Victoria state sponsorship in first week of September. In last week of September, it got rejected with no clear reasons.
> I wanted to check with other guys in group, what other option I have now? ACT also has suspended the state sponsorship for 261314 (Testers).
> ...


Really sorry to hear that..

But can you tell the companies you were associated with during ur career.. I have read on the expat forum that companies too play a role


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi amoghya,
My company dont encourage this kind of visa activity. If diac asking some info about me to HR. Sure they give dont giv proper ans and they get to know about my process. Now am panic about the visa process as well as my current job. My HR knows about my visa process sure he call me to conference hall for giving relieving letter. I am the hell boy.....


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

krish82 said:


> Hi amoghya,
> My company dont encourage this kind of visa activity. If diac asking some info about me to HR. Sure they give dont giv proper ans and they get to know about my process. Now am panic about the visa process as well as my current job. My HR knows about my visa process sure he call me to conference hall for giving relieving letter. I am the hell boy.....


That's sad.. giving relieving letter jusg bcoz u applied for a visa is not fair... dnt take d letter from the hr.. ask any senior to sign it for u..


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Meetusigh,
Certainly diac call to HR bcoz in my letterhead have thier num. If the call goes to manager i will manage recently i had some issue in credit card they bahve like hell... i dont wat will.. so no body encourage others growth....


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

krish82 said:


> Meetusigh,
> Certainly diac call to HR bcoz in my letterhead have thier num. If the call goes to manager i will manage recently i had some issue in credit card they bahve like hell... i dont wat will.. so no body encourage others growth....


Bt there might be a case that diac doesnt call ur employer... it isnot necessary that giv a call for verification... we can hopr for that.. give enuf proofs for ur employment. ?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Meetusingh,
If provided all documents are u sure they wont call to HR.


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

krish82 said:


> Meetusingh,
> If provided all documents are u sure they wont call to HR.


There have many cases that they wont.. one of the reasonsfor calling up the company is either the docs are incomplete or they seem to incorrect/forged..


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Meetusingh,
> If provided all documents are u sure they wont call to HR.


Hi meetu 

Saw some of ur posts and go to know that you have applied in software engineer category.

I have 7 years of experience which is mix of dev and automation n manual testing.

My designations are as below

1) 1st company(2 years) - software engineer
2) 2nd company (2 years) - test engineer
3) 3rd company(1 year) - software engineer
4) 4th company current one( 2 years) - senior associate qa

1) Now I am in dilemma should i show entire experience as developer or automation tester as i can get letters of r n r for both by some collegues?
2) As in some companies my designation was test engg and snr associate qa.would it be a risk issue showing dev experience?
3) Can you share how did u write your roles n responsibiliies?

Any kind of help would be highly appreciated.as I am totally confused here.

waiting for your reply


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

meetusingh1308 said:


> There have many cases that they wont.. one of the reasonsfor calling up the company is either the docs are incomplete or they seem to incorrect/forged..


How come forged docs will come giving the entire docs as well for the visa....


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

it_engg said:


> Hi meetu
> 
> Saw some of ur posts and go to know that you have applied in software engineer category.
> 
> ...


I have seen some posts where some of them who had automation testing experience applying for Software Eng code. But im not sure of their results. I dont know if ACS will give positive assessment. 
In your case you have mixed experiences as eng as well tester. So i think you can file for software engineer code. 

Its just my opinion and please have a check and make the move.Try to search and read some threads.I have no link for the threads.Post your query in ACS processing time thread or ACS new rules assessment of work experience.May be you can get answer there..


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

it_engg said:


> Hi meetu
> 
> Saw some of ur posts and go to know that you have applied in software engineer category.
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy,
Go ahead and apply for Software Engineer. I am also in QA with similar roles. But took a chance and applied for SE and ACS approved it.


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

*Thanks a lot Kiran !!!*



kiran55 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Go ahead and apply for Software Engineer. I am also in QA with similar roles. But took a chance and applied for SE and ACS approved it.


Hi Kiran

Thanks a lot for your reply.Got some relief with your answers .

I would be putting up automation stuff like selenium with java,unix , sql and development of test tools etc.
I hope it would be fine.

Also I would be taking stat decalaration from leads instead of managers as hey have left.will it work?

Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

it_engg said:


> Hi Kiran
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.Got some relief with your answers .
> 
> ...


*Any colleague decl wud work. No need to be manager/lead. A peer declration wud do the job.*


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

it_engg said:


> Hi meetu
> 
> Saw some of ur posts and go to know that you have applied in software engineer category.
> 
> ...


Hi,

M sorry for replying late..
Go ahead with software engineer occupation code.. coz the states have suspended tester occupation and moreover being a software eng u can apply for 189 subclass..
The designations does nkt matter, the roles and responsibilities will be considered by acs... 

I have applied as systems analyst but still I'll fwd u some example points so that u can an idea...

Regards, 
Meetu


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Meetu,
Why tester occupation got suspended by state. Is there any ceiling level or this occupation doesnt have much importance... you have any idea about it...


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

krish82 said:


> Meetu,
> Why tester occupation got suspended by state. Is there any ceiling level or this occupation doesnt have much importance... you have any idea about it...


It is may be because they alrrady have people with that skill... only 2 invitations issued in this occupation till now for dis year.. even last year around 30 invitations were issued..


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

meetusingh1308 said:


> Hi,
> 
> M sorry for replying late..
> Go ahead with software engineer occupation code.. coz the states have suspended tester occupation and moreover being a software eng u can apply for 189 subclass..
> ...


Can you pm me the example points for soft engg category as you said.
thanks!!!!


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi
Why there is no update from this thread.... testers got any invite or any one got job.... please to be mentor to develop our community(tester)...


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi
> Why there is no update from this thread.... testers got any invite or any one got job.... please to be mentor to develop our community(tester)...


I got the grant few days back but for 176.


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Folks,
I received a rejection for Victoria State Sponsorship (for 261314)
I applied with 60 points and within 2 weeks got a rejection
Can you please tell me what alternate options i have now
Any other states sponsoring 261314?
Can i ask for a re assessment?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Folks

I have applied for Vic approval with 261314 code (software tester). I am into telecom domain working with one of the networking giants in India.

What is the scope of networking in Vic and what are the chances of approval from state ? 

Thanks


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I received a rejection for Victoria State Sponsorship (for 261314)
> I applied with 60 points and within 2 weeks got a rejection
> Can you please tell me what alternate options i have now
> ...


Could you please elaborate on the Points you had? What is your domain and areas of expertise in Testing?


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

I had 60 points
I am completely into automation testing + unix and a bit of manual testing as well
Skills include: qtp, selenium, excel vba, vb.net , unix, core java
I dont think from a resume per say they would have rejected me, but i had 3 yrs of equivalent work exp ( 2 yrs being deducted by ACS these days)


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I received a rejection for Victoria State Sponsorship (for 261314)
> I applied with 60 points and within 2 weeks got a rejection
> Can you please tell me what alternate options i have now
> ...


Could you please elaborate on the Points you had? What is your domain and areas of expertise in Testing?


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> I had 60 points
> I am completely into automation testing + unix and a bit of manual testing as well
> Skills include: qtp, selenium, excel vba, vb.net , unix, core java
> I dont think from a resume per say they would have rejected me, but i had 3 yrs of equivalent work exp ( 2 yrs being deducted by ACS these days)


Since you experience is low as compared to other applicants who are having more then 5 years of experience ,migh be one of the reason.

another option which you can try to change ur acs assesment o software engineer category as you have automation testing experience and then apply for 189 or any other state.

Please consult an expert or a agent !!!!!


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ohhh.. Thats a Tragic news.. I am so worried about my application now.. I am going to apply for Vic SS and ACS has consider my 6 years of Skilled tester because of non ICT backgroud.. can anyone have an idea.. How to evaluate my points for Bachelor of Commerce.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> I had 60 points
> I am completely into automation testing + unix and a bit of manual testing as well
> Skills include: qtp, selenium, excel vba, vb.net , unix, core java
> I dont think from a resume per say they would have rejected me, but i had 3 yrs of equivalent work exp ( 2 yrs being deducted by ACS these days)


Can you ask them for a reason ? I think.. in other threads I have seen ppl asking reasons for rejections and State has replied back as well.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

is there anyone who is NON ICT major with code as 261314, if Yes, Could please advise, where did you get Qualifications assess becuase ACS did not gave me an opinion on my Education Qualifications.


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> is there anyone who is NON ICT major with code as 261314, if Yes, Could please advise, where did you get Qualifications assess becuase ACS did not gave me an opinion on my Education Qualifications.


what was written in your acs assesment letter about your education?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

it_engg said:


> what was written in your acs assesment letter about your education?


They have not written anything about my education.. I have compared a friend's ACS letter.. they have written as follows

"Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXX University completed June 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Can you ask them for a reason ? I think.. in other threads I have seen ppl asking reasons for rejections and State has replied back as well.


Yes, i am planning to write back to them lets see what they respond
Whats the road for 261314??? It is looking very bleak
Are there any other states having 261314 on their list?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Yes, i am planning to write back to them lets see what they respond
> Whats the road for 261314??? It is looking very bleak
> Are there any other states having 261314 on their list?


Yes.. Absolutely its looking very bleak.. and moreover out 4 sub code in 2613 ONLY 261314 is SS rest 3 are eligible for 189 sub class..

Its unfortunate that I have submitted by App to ACS and rules got changed


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Yes, i am planning to write back to them lets see what they respond
> Whats the road for 261314??? It is looking very bleak
> Are there any other states having 261314 on their list?





viralsagar20 said:


> Yes.. Absolutely its looking very bleak.. and moreover out 4 sub code in 2613 ONLY 261314 is SS rest 3 are eligible for 189 sub class..
> 
> Its unfortunate that I have submitted by App to ACS and rules got changed



If we have automation testing roles we are eligible as software engineer.. How do you see this? can we expect positive assessment from ACS? 

Viralsagar, Have you applied for VIC SS?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> If we have automation testing roles we are eligible as software engineer.. How do you see this? can we expect positive assessment from ACS?
> 
> Viralsagar, Have you applied for VIC SS?


Hey Sai..

Nope.. I will apply over the weekend but I know... its useless.. I ONLY have mere 60 points, if I get 7 in IELTS.. Its Such a pain without an agent on your side.. 

Only + point I have is 7 years of work exp. so lets see.. how far it can go.. 

I dont think.. if you are into Automation.. they will take as software tester ONLY.. 

Soo lets just :juggle:


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hey Sai..
> 
> Nope.. I will apply over the weekend but I know... its useless.. I ONLY have mere 60 points, if I get 7 in IELTS.. Its Such a pain without an agent on your side..
> 
> ...


For applying for Vic, if you have 55points and 7in each band in IELTS you are eligible. So dont worry. Can i know which domain are you in Testing?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> For applying for Vic, if you have 55points and 7in each band in IELTS you are eligible. So dont worry. Can i know which domain are you in Testing?


Thanks.. but I deepdown inside know.. that 60 points are not enough.. I am SME of varied banking products.. (functional testing + manual) with basic hands on Automation.. 

Can anyone advise me.. that if I dont have Any Educational assessment on ACS letter.. What do I need to do ? Go to VETASSESS


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Thanks.. but I deepdown inside know.. that 60 points are not enough.. I am SME of varied banking products.. (functional testing + manual) with basic hands on Automation..
> 
> Can anyone advise me.. that if I dont have Any Educational assessment on ACS letter.. What do I need to do ? Go to VETASSESS


whats your total exp?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

it_engg said:


> whats your total exp?


7.6 years


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

even i feel 60 points are not enough and maybe a reason I got rejected
I have 5 years of experience but ACS deducted 2 due to new rules

Guys, which other states will allow us to apply with 261314
SA is going to open their list in Dec? and will ACT start taking applications again?

I am confused between trying for an ACS again with 261313 or hold on to my 261314 assessment and try for other states.
Please suggest


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> even i feel 60 points are not enough and maybe a reason I got rejected
> I have 5 years of experience but ACS deducted 2 due to new rules
> 
> Guys, which other states will allow us to apply with 261314
> ...


Jitu nair.. 

Whats the Points in going for a review.. if you have 60 points with SS and for Independent 189 for code 261313 you will have 55 points... you will have to take SS to meet threshold of 60


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Jitu nair..
> 
> Whats the Points in going for a review.. if you have 60 points with SS and for Independent 189 for code 261313 you will have 55 points... you will have to take SS to meet threshold of 60



But with code 261313 he can apply for NSW state sponsorhip.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

it_engg said:


> But with code 261313 he can apply for NSW state sponsorhip.


Agreed.. but after 261313 and 261314 falls in boarder category of 2613.. So they are gonna screw in SS


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Agreed.. but after 261313 and 261314 falls in boarder category of 2613.. So they are gonna screw in SS


Folks.. Please share more idea..


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi,
I have 60 points without SS itself
I dont see what options we have with our Vic SS getting rejected
SA, will open in Dec it seems hoping something good happens there or ACT (god knows when that list will open)

I have already contacted an agent, let me see what options are available for me
I actually fail to see what advantage 261314 Assessment now has, since down the road its not very useful it seems anyways


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought with 261313 and 189 visa we do need a state sponsorship right???


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> I thought with 261313 and 189 visa we do need a state sponsorship right???



you wont need state sponsorship with 189. 
between how would you show your roles and responsibilities for 261313?


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a fair amount of dev background experience as well with expertise in unix
I am Dot net certified as well as QTP certified
Most of my background is in core programming roles either dev or automation
So was planning to take a shot at 261313
I went for 261314 coz my frnd had taken a similar assessment and he has his visa in hand today
But, did not realise that 261314 will land into so much problems


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> I have a fair amount of dev background experience as well with expertise in unix
> I am Dot net certified as well as QTP certified
> Most of my background is in core programming roles either dev or automation
> So was planning to take a shot at 261313
> ...


If you had dev roles you should have opted for Soft Engg only.. Beter late than never. Give it a shot now. If your assessment is less than 60days go for review. 

Did you apply for EOI first and then VIc? did you mention Vic is your preferred state in the EOI application? because in other thread someone who didnt mention Vic as preferred state got rejected.That might be one reason.


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> If you had dev roles you should have opted for Soft Engg only.. Beter late than never. Give it a shot now. If your assessment is less than 60days go for review.
> 
> Did you apply for EOI first and then VIc? did you mention Vic is your preferred state in the EOI application? because in other thread someone who didnt mention Vic as preferred state got rejected.That might be one reason.


Hi Sai,
Yes i did mention in the EOI about Victoria being the preferred state. I had 60 points for Software testing (highly feel 60 points is not enough to Victoria especially in testing background) thats what i feel
If i reapply for 261313 do i again need to get Statutory Declaration and all that done all over again.
My assessment was done on 29th Oct so around 30 days old
Will the new assessment again take 3 months?
Also, can 2 assessments be valid at the same time?
Because i am waiting for SA to open their list which should happen in Dec for next year. I am hoping to get lucky there , praying rather


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Hi Sai,
> Yes i did mention in the EOI about Victoria being the preferred state. I had 60 points for Software testing (highly feel 60 points is not enough to Victoria especially in testing background) thats what i feel
> If i reapply for 261313 do i again need to get Statutory Declaration and all that done all over again.
> My assessment was done on 29th Oct so around 30 days old
> ...


I think you should wait for SA


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

it_engg said:


> I think you should wait for SA


Yes sir i am planning to do that.
I dont see many other options for 261314 category which is rather disappointing


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Hi Sai,
> Yes i did mention in the EOI about Victoria being the preferred state. I had 60 points for Software testing (highly feel 60 points is not enough to Victoria especially in testing background) thats what i feel
> If i reapply for 261313 do i again need to get Statutory Declaration and all that done all over again.
> My assessment was done on 29th Oct so around 30 days old
> ...


Yes you need new SD with roles suiting to Software engineer. But it shouldn't be entirely different from your previous SD. ur applying for review u can get the result within 10days.if its new then 3months waiting time.

Im not sure whether you can apply for review as you have used acs result for vic. Write to ACS to know whether your eligible for review . review will cost less.its 350AUD. 

Yes 2 assessments results are valid.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Yes sir i am planning to do that.
> I dont see many other options for 261314 category which is rather disappointing


Yes 261314 doesnt have any other option :-( . write to ACS and know whether you can apply for review. By the time SA will open..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone heard anything ? I am getting impatient day by day


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Anyone heard anything ? I am getting impatient day by day


Your signature says you have applied EOI on 15th nov,so whyare you getting impatient???


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

it_engg said:


> Your signature says you have applied EOI on 15th nov,so whyare you getting impatient???


Coz it seems Vic is rejecting applications with job code 261314 .. my whole plan depends on their approval


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Coz it seems Vic is rejecting applications with job code 261314 .. my whole plan depends on their approval


Ratnesh,
Yes for 261314 all depends on Vic. They dont hav any fixed timeline. So no choice other than waiting patiently. When did you get your acknowledgement after applying?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh,
> Yes for 261314 all depends on Vic. They dont hav any fixed timeline. So no choice other than waiting patiently. When did you get your acknowledgement after applying?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


On 19 Nov, 4 days after filing application


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> On 19 Nov, 4 days after filing application


Thanks and good luck..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Coz it seems Vic is rejecting applications with job code 261314 .. my whole plan depends on their approval


Hi,
In this thread someone got invite for software tester. So dont panic are you with 60 or 65 points???


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> In this thread someone got invite for software tester. So dont panic are you with 60 or 65 points???


right now 60 points. From 1 Dec, I can claim 5 points for exp so I hope EOI will update automatically.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> right now 60 points. From 1 Dec, I can claim 5 points for exp so I hope EOI will update automatically.


Hi,
So 65 pointer will get the invite i hope. Me too on the same but i have to wait till jan 2014 to claim 5 points for work exp... god help us...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> So 65 pointer will get the invite i hope. Me too on the same but i have to wait till jan 2014 to claim 5 points for work exp... god help us...


Thanks for raising hope for me. I am worried because one person with 70 points also got rejected from Vic  .. Also, is there a way to check in what stage our application is ? After, logging into Vic website, cant see anything. ACS website atleast had option to check status ..


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks for raising hope for me. I am worried because one person with 70 points also got rejected from Vic  .. Also, is there a way to check in what stage our application is ? After, logging into Vic website, cant see anything. ACS website atleast had option to check status ..


Hi,
70 points with tester code?? OMG!!!


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks for raising hope for me. I am worried because one person with 70 points also got rejected from Vic  .. Also, is there a way to check in what stage our application is ? After, logging into Vic website, cant see anything. ACS website atleast had option to check status ..


1)How are you planning to update EOI for experience accrued after acs assesment?
2)Please share the list of docs you uploaded?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

it_engg said:


> 1)How are you planning to update EOI for experience accrued after acs assesment?
> 2)Please share the list of docs you uploaded?


1. I read on the forum that if one is in same job with same roles we need not to update anything. I have left End date for latest employment as I am with same company with same profile.
2. You want list of docs for EOI ?


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. I read on the forum that if one is in same job with same roles we need not to update anything. I have left End date for latest employment as I am with same company with same profile.
> 2. You want list of docs for EOI ?


1) I saw in some other forum that you need to provide latest salary slips or updated ref letter with current date to get extra experience added after acs.

2) yes the list of docs for E0I? if you have list for visa please share that too.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

it_engg said:


> 1) I saw in some other forum that you need to provide latest salary slips or updated ref letter with current date to get extra experience added after acs.
> 
> 2) yes the list of docs for E0I? if you have list for visa please share that too.


1. For that I will check with my consultant and discuss what needs to be done.

2. For EOI, i did not uploaded any docs. However, here is a list for Vic SS application - 
a. CV in Vic format.
b. Passport.
c. Degree Certificate.
d. ACS letter.
e. IELTS TRF
f. Vic Declaration
g. all degree marksheets.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Fellas,

To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared..


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared..


Congrats Man !!!! Finally your (Im)Patience worked 

that was really quick you applied for EOI and SS on 15th nov and got invite on 25 nov.Superb!!

May I know whats you total experience and profile in testing?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

it_engg said:


> Congrats Man !!!! Finally your (Im)Patience worked
> 
> that was really quick you applied for EOI and SS on 15th nov and got invite on 25 nov.Superb!!
> 
> May I know whats you total experience and profile in testing?


Thanks a lot it_engg. 

I have little over 5 years of exp. I have 1.4 years of exp as Infrastructure engg and rest as Manual and automation test engg in telecom domain. I am with one of leading MNC in networking, testing routers and switches.


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks a lot it_engg.
> 
> I have little over 5 years of exp. I have 1.4 years of exp as Infrastructure engg and rest as Manual and automation test engg in telecom domain. I am with one of leading MNC in networking, testing routers and switches.


thats nice !! Even I am working in automation testing.between are you from udaipur?
If Yes,I think i found you on fb  Please share some tips to prepare cv .I think it plays a pivotal role as they look for the profile and companies you have worked with.
would pm you my email id.kindly share cv or cv format if possible .thanks.
Best of luck for visa granting.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared..


Hi,
Congrate for the invite and all the best for remaining processess...


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared..


Congratulations Ratnesh!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks krish82 and kimh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Sharing one important thing with regarding CV format for Vic for Job code 261314. 

Many of you asked to forward my resume. If you closely look into that, you will notice that I have mentioned all project details and my achievements in my career. Starting from college level awards to official certs, I have mentioned everything. For all projects, I have provided all the details too. My guess is that it worked for me. Vic looks closely into your resume and crosscheck their database with your skill set. 

With God's grace, even when chances were bleak, I got the approval. Please prepare your resume in detail. That will surely help. 

I wish you all get your approval soon and we party together in Oz.

Thanks
Ratnesh


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,

Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:

I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....

it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:

And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:
> 
> ...



Congrats .. time to fly


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats .. time to fly



Yes but not immediately... need to plan for that.. first small step is successful.....


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:
> 
> ...


WOW OZIND,

Congrats...Finally you are through the process. 

:welcome:


----------



## vishank (Jul 1, 2013)

can any one share the experience letter format required for Software Testing for ACS approval.
thanks in advance.


----------



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

@Vishank : please check this - http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

edit as per ur role.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy. Party time


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Is this profession still open herd its all lost for software testers ?

Congrats to eveyone who got grant  and all the best to the once who have applied


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Is this profession still open herd its all lost for software testers ?
> 
> Congrats to eveyone who got grant  and all the best to the once who have applied


Hi noobrex,
Why they stopped sponsering for software tester????


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

krish82 said:


> Hi noobrex,
> Why they stopped sponsering for software tester????


not sure  

and its to easy to get one for victoria not sure if thats open ....its all doomed 

i am better off with my L1


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

noobrex said:


> not sure
> 
> and its to easy to get one for victoria not sure if thats open ....its all doomed
> 
> i am better off with my L1


Hi,
Oh thanks.


----------



## vishank (Jul 1, 2013)

sagarsa said:


> @Vishank : please check this - http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf
> 
> edit as per ur role.


Thanks sagarsa for sharing...


----------



## sarath.sp23 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am a BE Mechanical Engineer , but have 9 years of experience in Software testing. 
My Question:
1. Am I eligible to apply for software testing in 190 subclass?
2. My Previous and current company do not give the experience letter in the format mentioned in this link(acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf). What are the other options, can I have this done on a stamp paper?
2. Currently only Victoria has Software Tester listed in the occupation list, so how good are the job opportunities in Victoria?
3. Is there any other country that I can look for apart from Australia, if the job opportunity is reaching the saturation point in australia?
4. I am planning to start the process without the help of an agent, shall I ?


----------



## kirank (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Sarath,
your answers 

1) No, you are not eligible to apply for subclass for 190 under software testing being a mechanical back ground experience. Because your ACS letter needs to prove that you have the related back ground experience with the related major in education.

So, what you could do is apply for mechanical 190 (if available) and you can do any job here later on, no one will restrict you to do a job in your profession.

2) if your previous employee cannot provide the letter in the format mentioned, you can allways add one more letter from your manager or co-worker who can give the letter in that , format. But this kind of letter needs to be on stamp letter. Again, call or email ACS, they can better assist you.

2) It doesnt matter which place you choose to migrate, you have to be mentally prepared to face any hard ship especially when you apply for jobs and you dont get any responses. 

3) You can try for Newzealand if your wife have similar profile like you who can claim points for education and here experience.

4) you dont need any agent, just keep following the immigration website for application process. Dont rely on the blogs. Because every one in the blogs post the solution related to their area of related problems. so most of them may not apply for you. Its good to follow the blogs only for gaining the knowledge, if you really have any problem, just call the immigration and they will better address your issues.

All the Best.


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

sarath.sp23 said:


> I am a BE Mechanical Engineer , but have 9 years of experience in Software testing.
> My Question:
> 1. Am I eligible to apply for software testing in 190 subclass?
> 2. My Previous and current company do not give the experience letter in the format mentioned in this link(acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf). What are the other options, can I have this done on a stamp paper?
> ...


Hi Sarath,
You may apply under 190 sub class as software tester but since your qualifications are in different subject, you need to take the RPL. Please go through the acs website. You'll find information for applicants. There you'll get the details. Also you'll not be able to claim 9yrs of work experience.

Hope it helps..


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Guys,
Any idea when SA or ACT wil open SNOL list for Software Testing
I am already rejected by Vic and dont see what options I have now


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Why were you rejected by Vic?



jitunair18 said:


> Guys,
> Any idea when SA or ACT wil open SNOL list for Software Testing
> I am already rejected by Vic and dont see what options I have now


----------



## sarath.sp23 (Dec 10, 2013)

kirank said:


> Hi Sarath,
> your answers
> 
> 1) No, you are not eligible to apply for subclass for 190 under software testing being a mechanical back ground experience. Because your ACS letter needs to prove that you have the related back ground experience with the related major in education.
> ...


Hi Kiran,
Thanks a lot for replying to the post, Yeah I think i will try to research a little bit more on Newzealand.
If I have to apply for mechanical engineer, I would have to change my resume and also will have to change my Roles and responsibilities on Stamp paper, not sure if my manager or co-worker would sign that.
I was thinking of RPL, but read it needs to be very detailed people right around 11000 words of project details. Which seems to be a very difficult task.


----------



## sarath.sp23 (Dec 10, 2013)

meetusingh1308 said:


> Hi Sarath,
> You may apply under 190 sub class as software tester but since your qualifications are in different subject, you need to take the RPL. Please go through the acs website. You'll find information for applicants. There you'll get the details. Also you'll not be able to claim 9yrs of work experience.
> 
> Hope it helps..


Hi Meetusingh,

Thanks for replying, Yeah I had mailed ACS and they replied back saying to apply for Skill Assessment and if my Degree is not sufficient for Software tester, I will have to send RPL.
I would only be allowed to claim 3 years right?

My skill assessment met date would be 6 years and only remaining 3 years to be counted as Skill experience.

Sarath


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

sarath.sp23 said:


> Hi Meetusingh,
> 
> Thanks for replying, Yeah I had mailed ACS and they replied back saying to apply for Skill Assessment and if my Degree is not sufficient for Software tester, I will have to send RPL.
> I would only be allowed to claim 3 years right?
> ...


Hi Sarath,

Yep.. U'll be able to claim only 3 years..


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

kimh said:


> Why were you rejected by Vic?


Hi Kim,
Based on my experience i had exactly 60 points (10 for IELTS)
On this they reported saying though i have minimum requirements there are potentially better candidates (probably people with more points and refused to give any more precise details, hence i got rejected)
So m looking for other states and worse to worse case re apply for Vic in May after my 6 months are over


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi folks,
Any good news for Software Testing folks
Any new states offering 261314
Please suggest what options we have now??
I am already rejected once by Victoria and SA is still closed for 261314


----------



## himanshubansal (Aug 22, 2013)

@Hyd786 - Is it safe to apply now?


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

which states are sponcesring software testing 1314?..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

prathapkb said:


> which states are sponcesring software testing 1314?..


Victoria


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

To start with - I had submitted my ACS assesment documents in July2013 which includes my Job reference letters. I have received assesment in Nov2013. Now i am in process of filling my ACT nomination , so i want to revise my reference letters from my HR and submit the revised reference letters(means adding 2-3 more points) for ACT nominations. Can i do that ?
Or should i use the previous reference letters itself which i had prepared in July2013.

Thanks


----------



## khuong0602 (Mar 24, 2014)

Just check recent information about status of Software Tester and see that many nominations were rejected. So much worried about my case as I'm going to apply for Victoria nomination and they're my only option now.


----------



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

Is it worth waiting till July as we have many rejections for Victoria?
Also, any other option might open in July?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vivek_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> To start with - I had submitted my ACS assesment documents in July2013 which includes my Job reference letters. I have received assesment in Nov2013. Now i am in process of filling my ACT nomination , so i want to revise my reference letters from my HR and submit the revised reference letters(means adding 2-3 more points) for ACT nominations. Can i do that ?
> Or should i use the previous reference letters itself which i had prepared in July2013.
> ...


Use same reference letters which you used for ACS. No need to go for new ones.


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm about to try Victoria SS as a SW tester.

I have IETLS R8.5/L8.5/W7.5/S8.0 and I haven't yet applied for nomination. I'm about to send my docs to the ACS for assessment next week. My current DIBP points score is 65 points (not counting with nomination).

I have a few questions:

1 - Based on this thread it seems that recently (last 3-6 months) Victoria has been denying some visas more often, is that true? If it is true, why? Is there some sort of "renewal" date when they start granting visas more often?

2 - When I apply for Victoria SS is it a bad idea to select only Melbourne? I don't want to work in a tiny company and I'm not sure whether I will find a job anywhere else in Victoria.

3 - Considering I apply to live in a different area in Victoria (not Melbourne), do I have to LIVE in this area, WORK in this area or BOTH? 

4 - What do you guys consider the best visa category? I had in mind 457 would be the easiest but since I have scored 65 points I believe I should go for 190.

5 - What non-mandatory supporting docs do you recommend I should send for my nomination?

6 - How can I find information about ceilings and caps for Victoria nominations?

Thanks in advance, :yo:
Phil


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi friends and seniors, 

I need your help.

1)	I have done *B.Tech in Electronics and Communication Engineering* stream.
2)	I have been* working for an IT company as a Software Tester for more than 4 years now.*

*Last year* (my experience was around 3.4 years that time), I had applied for *ACS skill assessment *under *261314 (Software Tester)* category.

But my skills were assessed as* unsuitable* for migration under this category as:

1)	I was assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to my nominated skilled occupation. 
2)	And my qualification was assessed as not closely related to my nominated occupation:
As my B.Tech (Electronics and Communication Engineering) was assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
3)	My total experience was assessed as 3 yrs 4 months by that time.

So, now as my total experience is more than 4 yrs, I am deciding to again apply for ACS skill assessment next week. I have following* two queries*:

1)	Can I still apply for ACS skill assessment under *261314 (Software Tester) code?*
2)	Under which category shall I apply for *189 independent visas or 190 states nominated visa?*

Your help will be much appreciated.
Thank you all in advance.



Warm Regards,
Manoj Singla
Mob: +91-9888747070
Email: [email protected]


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

ACS will deduct 2 years of experience from your total experience. Since your total experience is 4 years ACS will assess only two years of experience. For overseas employment DIBP needs at least 3 years of skilled experience which you don't have. So what is point of going for ACS right now.

Once you have 5 years of experience then go for skills assessment.


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you so much SK for replying.

you might be right, but as it was mentioned in my last year assessment, that i need to have 4 years of experience to get ACS positive. So as i have now 4 years of experience, i am planning to again apply for it.

ALso my B.Tech is related to ICT major for which minimum 4 yrs of experience is required.










https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
sir, i am really confused now. Kindly shed some light on this and please guide me.

Thanks again.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ManojSingla said:


> Thank you so much SK for replying.
> 
> you might be right, but as it was mentioned in my last year assessment, that i need to have 4 years of experience to get ACS positive. So as i have now 4 years of experience, i am planning to again apply for it.
> 
> ...


Check once again...what i know...if your degree is from non computing like electronics background...ACS deduct 4 years straigthforward...

So, to have 5 points from acs, you need to have overall 7 years...

But again, would suggest wait for the reply from others also...that how can you proceed..

All the best


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Check once again...what i know...if your degree is from non computing like electronics background...ACS deduct 4 years straigthforward...
> 
> So, to have 5 points from acs, you need to have overall 7 years...
> 
> ...


Thanks Piyush..
I think you are right. To have 5 points from acs, I need to have overall 7 years...

But that means i'll have to wait another 3 years  

Please anyone suggest another way out.
I have already waited for long.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ManojSingla said:


> Thanks Piyush..
> I think you are right. To have 5 points from acs, I need to have overall 7 years...
> 
> But that means i'll have to wait another 3 years
> ...


See for canada immigration...talk to any consultant...

Path for anyone of them is though not easy...


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm about to try Victoria SS as a SW tester.

I have IETLS R8.5/L8.5/W7.5/S8.0 and I haven't yet applied for nomination. I'm about to send my docs to the ACS for assessment next week. My current DIBP points score is 65 points (not counting with nomination).

I have a few questions:

1 - Based on this thread it seems that recently (last 3-6 months) Victoria has been denying some visas more often, is that true? If it is true, why? Is there some sort of "renewal" date when they start granting visas more often?

2 - When I apply for Victoria SS is it a bad idea to select only Melbourne? I don't want to work in a tiny company and I'm not sure whether I will find a job anywhere else in Victoria.

3 - Considering I apply to live in a different area in Victoria (not Melbourne), do I have to LIVE in this area, WORK in this area or BOTH?

4 - What do you guys consider the best visa category? I had in mind 457 would be the easiest but since I have scored 65 points I believe I should go for 190.

5 - What non-mandatory supporting docs do you recommend I should send for my nomination?

6 - How can I find information about ceilings and caps for Victoria nominations?

Thanks in advance,
Phil


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

plvbr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm about to try Victoria SS as a SW tester.
> 
> ...


In one line, 

If you are applying for 190, go ahead, u have good chance and don wait for long...

As of now, rejection depends upon case to case, your resume strength , overseas experience and skill set into testing...

457 , its tough to get 457...do u know how to get 457 ?
Its company sponsored and thesedays, its hard to get..

I have 457 valid till 2015 but my company was not having any project...so i left company....

Anyways, once you get 190, u can live anywhere in victoria.....


Its condition with 489( i might confuse with number) , that you have to be in some regional area for 2 years and after that you can apply for PR.

And lastly, there are not such big companies in Aus, most of them are regional and small scale companies....and mostly, you will be in contract jobs...after in the long run, one might get permanent job...so , job stability is not there much....but still , once you are in...it does not take much to find out next opportunity..


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> In one line,
> 
> If you are applying for 190, go ahead, u have good chance and don wait for long...
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for your help. I didn't know that there aren't many big companies in Australia. I currently work in a multi-national company with more than 50,000 employees and my goal is to find a job in another big company such as Microsoft, HP, IBM, Oracle, etc.

If I get the visa, is it possible to keep looking for jobs still in my country before I go? How long do I have until I have to fly to Australia after my visa is granted?

Thanks once again


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

plvbr said:


> Thank you very much for your help. I didn't know that there aren't many big companies in Australia. I currently work in a multi-national company with more than 50,000 employees and my goal is to find a job in another big company such as Microsoft, HP, IBM, Oracle, etc.
> 
> If I get the visa, is it possible to keep looking for jobs still in my country before I go? How long do I have until I have to fly to Australia after my visa is granted?
> 
> Thanks once again


Your Visa (PR) will have first entry date to Australia which depends on your PCC and Medical dates (whichever is earlier). You have to enter Australia before this date. So yes you can keep looking for jobs once you get the PR but you also need to validate your PR by entering Australia before that date.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Your Visa (PR) will have first entry date to Australia which depends on your PCC and Medical dates (whichever is earlier). You have to enter Australia before this date. So yes you can keep looking for jobs once you get the PR but you also need to validate your PR by entering Australia before that date.


Having said that , it is very unlikely that one can get job at offshore...
Usually the trend is something people go there after PR and for them, 3-6 months are average to take decent job in your field...although thats not gaurenteed...but there are bright chances


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

*Victoria SS*

Hey what is the timeline for Software Tester getting State Sponsorship or Victoria. We have like 65 points excluding SS and were wanting to know how much time its taking for an invite to come from Victoria if we have these much points.


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm all set to send my docs to the ACS (I've got all my original docs translated and certified). I know that their assessment is valid for 24 months, but I still have a couple doubts. Please let me know if you can help me:

1 - I'm applying for Victoria. Their occupation list was released on March 2014. I'm assuming this list will be valid up until March 2015, right? How do I know if the quota has been reached, or how many people have been granted the visa so far?

2 - What happens if I'm invited to apply then the quota is full for my occupation after I paid for the visa application? Do I get the money back?


----------



## wallabie (Apr 7, 2014)

*regarding exp for state sponsorship for VIC*



Hyd786 said:


> What are the chances for ACT??How long do they take?? Also we have to pay 300$ for ACT sponsorship. correct me if im wrong...:fingerscrossed:


hi hyd786, what is your total exp as tester. Please let me know what is minimum exp required for victoria and sa approval.. is exp deducted by acs considered by sponsoring states?


----------



## wallabie (Apr 7, 2014)

*regarding state sponsorship*



koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey what is the timeline for Software Tester getting State Sponsorship or Victoria. We have like 65 points excluding SS and were wanting to know how much time its taking for an invite to come from Victoria if we have these much points.



hi hyd786, what is your total exp as tester. Please let me know what is minimum exp required for victoria and sa approval.. is exp deducted by acs considered by sponsoring states?


----------



## wallabie (Apr 7, 2014)

*regarding state sponsorship*



piyush1132003 said:


> Having said that , it is very unlikely that one can get job at offshore...
> Usually the trend is something people go there after PR and for them, 3-6 months are average to take decent job in your field...although thats not gaurenteed...but there are bright chances



hi hyd786, what is your total exp as tester. Please let me know what is minimum exp required for victoria and sa approval.. is exp deducted by acs considered by sponsoring states? I am currently have 3.2 yrs exp as tester with btech csit from JNTU.


----------



## wallabie (Apr 7, 2014)

*state sponsorship*



Mroks said:


> It's highly unlikely that ACT will remove 261314.
> If you look at the ACT occupation list nearly all of ICT occupation codes are present. This indicates the demand is more for ICT.
> SA case is different and IT presence in it is very limited. If you recollect last years SA SNOL, very few ICT occupation codes were present in it. It is no surprise that 261314 and other ICT codes are absent (off list) from SA list for current year.
> 
> ...



hi mroks, what is your total exp as tester. Please let me know what is minimum exp required for victoria and sa approval.. is exp deducted by acs considered by sponsoring states? i have 3.2 yrs exp as tester, btech in csit from jntu


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

BUMP:


Hi everyone,

I'm all set to send my docs to the ACS (I've got all my original docs translated and certified). I know that their assessment is valid for 24 months, but I still have a couple doubts. Please let me know if you can help me:

1 - I'm applying for Victoria. Their occupation list was released on March 2014. I'm assuming this list will be valid up until March 2015, right? How do I know if the quota has been reached, or how many people have been granted the visa so far?

2 - What happens if I'm invited to apply then the quota is full for my occupation after I paid for the visa application? Do I get the money back?


----------



## alaram (Mar 28, 2014)

plvbr said:


> BUMP:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> ...


HI,
1) The list keeps changing and it may not be valid until march 2015 for sure. But please get the ACS assessment done ASAP because if other states like NSW opens this category you will be ready to apply for that SS.
2) Once the state invites DIBP takes over your application process and it does not matter if the state quota is full after that.


----------



## alaram (Mar 28, 2014)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey what is the timeline for Software Tester getting State Sponsorship or Victoria. We have like 65 points excluding SS and were wanting to know how much time its taking for an invite to come from Victoria if we have these much points.


Hi,

It takes 2 months generally. for ACT SS it took 2 months for me. Victoria might be little faster.


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

alaram said:


> HI,
> 1) The list keeps changing and it may not be valid until march 2015 for sure. But please get the ACS assessment done ASAP because if other states like NSW opens this category you will be ready to apply for that SS.
> 2) Once the state invites DIBP takes over your application process and it does not matter if the state quota is full after that.


Hi alaram,

thank you for your reply. so basically what you are saying is that once I get the state nomination my visa cannot be refused due to full quota??
Phil


----------



## alaram (Mar 28, 2014)

plvbr said:


> Hi alaram,
> 
> thank you for your reply. so basically what you are saying is that once I get the state nomination my visa cannot be refused due to full quota??
> Phil


Yes that is true. If the quota is full the state will update the list and will stop receiving applications for that anzco code.


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

Is there a way to know if the quota has been reached? If it has been reached, is there a way to know when they begin granting visas again?


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

I sent my question above to the "Live in Victoria" web site and this is what they said:

_There are no quotas in place for Victorian State Nomination. The Victorian Government nominates skilled migrant visa applications. Skilled people who wish to migrate to Victoria can apply for Victorian State nomination as part of their application to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). _

I honestly didn't understand. Are there or are there not quotas for Victoria nomination? 

Does their answer mean that they nominate as many people as they want, but then the quotas apply after the visa application? i.e. the state doesn't have quotas but DIBP does?

Is there a way to know if the quota has been reached? If it has been reached, is there a way to know when they begin granting visas again? How does it work money wise (do I get a refund if the quota's been reached)?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

plvbr said:


> I sent my question above to the "Live in Victoria" web site and this is what they said:
> 
> There are no quotas in place for Victorian State Nomination. The Victorian Government nominates skilled migrant visa applications. Skilled people who wish to migrate to Victoria can apply for Victorian State nomination as part of their application to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).
> 
> ...


There is no quota from ss, they will stop taking application once they feel there is no need of any more applications.

If your eoi is selected, means you are in and can go ahead for filing visa and paying money...else, they wont accept your app....
There is no chance of losing money here in this case.


----------



## futurzkrs (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I went thorugh this thread completely and the information is really useful.

Now i need your input to action my PR processing. I will be flying to sydney in july end or august first week under 457 Visa for a long term deputation.

Personally i have started my PR processing ( 190 -263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer ) and i have got my ACS results +ve today.

I am taking my IELTS exam on next month and i have currently 60 points(Age+degree+ACS+SS=60). By reading from the thread i can see the options for this title is limited to SA and ACT.

My question is since my job is based out in sydney , is there a way to continue with my job in sydney for more than 3 years ( as SS requires you to stay 2 years in that state ).

Awaiting for your timely reply.

-Krs


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

alaram said:


> Hi,
> 
> It takes 2 months generally. for ACT SS it took 2 months for me. Victoria might be little faster.


It took exactly 12 weeks for me, like mentioned in their website. Applied end of jan, got result end of apr


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

futurzkrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I went thorugh this thread completely and the information is really useful.
> 
> ...


Hi ..I read ur post in forum... u have got ur positive assessment .. congrats for that.. even i want to go for assessment for the same occupation. .but just wonde ring if SA or ACT will have this code in 2014-2015... in acs how many years were deducted fom ur exp. 

Thanks 
Sumi


----------



## futurzkrs (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi ..I read ur post in forum... u have got ur positive assessment .. congrats for that.. even i want to go for assessment for the same occupation. .but just wonde ring if SA or ACT will have this code in 2014-2015... in acs how many years were deducted fom ur exp. 

Thanks 
Sumi[/QUOTE]

they deducted 2 years out of my 8 years of experience.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Number of years deducted from your total experience depends on your educational background. If a person coming from Computer Science background applies for Systems Test Engineer or Test Engineer, then he will have to loose 2 years from his total experience. If the same person is from any other educational background, then he will have to loose 4 years from his total experience.


----------



## futurzkrs (Jun 23, 2014)

*Need Seniors Advice*

Hi Friends,

I went thorugh this thread completely and the information is really useful.

Now i need your input to action my PR processing. I will be flying to sydney in july end or august first week under 457 Visa for a long term deputation.

Personally i have started my PR processing ( 190 -263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer ) and i have got my ACS results +ve today.

I am taking my IELTS exam on next month and i have currently 60 points(Age+degree+ACS+SS=60). By reading from the thread i can see the options for this title is limited to SA and ACT.

My question is since my job is based out in sydney , is there a way to continue with my job in sydney for more than 3 years ( as SS requires you to stay 2 years in that state ).

Awaiting for your timely reply.

-Krs


Seniors ,

Could you please share your thoughts on my request.

-Krs


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi all,
I think this thread is for software tester related occupation discussion... For ACS process there is another dedicated thread available...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

futurzkrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I went thorugh this thread completely and the information is really useful.
> 
> ...


No...as soon as you get your PR from another state, you have to leave NSW to activate your PR and start working/looking for job in new state


----------



## futurzkrs (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks piyush


----------



## futurzkrs (Jun 23, 2014)

Guys,

Anyone going for ICT Systems Test Engineer in ACT.

-Krs


----------



## Ashish84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Folks,

No updates on this thread since long time. As there're rules which are updated on 1st July. Do we have any updates for the software tester eligibility now for various states and openings?

I am software tester has 8 years of experience Software Automation and Manual testing. Looking for apply for assessment, but cannot see much opportunity for software tester in AUS. only few states like VIC, ACT and SA are sponsoring them. to which also we need IELTS 7 bands at least.


is there any state which sponsor us with 6+ but less than 7 bands? and is it really feasible to go there for us considering the future job prospects?

Please help me here as I was planning to get an agent but now in dicey situation..

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just got my ACS assessment and I'm ready to apply for Victoria State Nomination. I'd like to know if you guys have any tips on what is the best way to do it. For example, is it better to lodge the EOI first and add it to the State Nomination form? Or should I wait for nomination to apply for the EOI?

Also, is there a way to know if VIC are sponsoring new visas for SW testers? I heard there would be new quotas in July, but haven't heard anything in the last two weeks about it.

My IELTS: R8.5/W7.5/S8.0/L8.5
My experience: 5 years (assessment= 3 years)
Hold an MSc

Thank you!


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

Another question: when I'm filling my EOI, should I type in the actual start date of my employment, or the date that ACS has provided as my "appropriate skilled level" date?

Thanks


----------



## Aneel911 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Bachelors not relevant but Masters degree relevant. can i apply for PR?*

Hi All,

I am 35 years old. I have 6 years of experience as 'Software Tester' and I want to apply for Canadian PR under the category '261314 Software tester'. I am about to get my ACS done.

Qualifications:
1. Bachelor degree: 'Bachelors in Arts' (3 Years degree)
2. Masters degree: 'Master's in Computer Applications' (3 Years degree)

As per the requirements mentioned online, in order to apply under '261314 Software Tester' category a 'Bachelors in Computer' degree is required. My bachelors degree is not relevant, however I have done Masters in the relevant field. So will they consider my application based on my Master's degree and relevant work experience? or am I not eligible to apply for PR?

I look forward to receiving your response.

Thanks and Regards,
Aneel


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Aneel911 said:


> Hi All,
> I want to apply for Canadian PR under the category '261314 Software tester'. I am about to get my ACS done.



ACS is for Australia not Canada.


----------



## Aneel911 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry, Actually i wrote Canada by mistake, Its Australia..


----------



## Aneel911 (Jun 25, 2014)

do you have any idea about this?


----------



## Aneel911 (Jun 25, 2014)

I am 35 years old. I have 6 years of experience as 'Software Tester' and I want to apply for Australian PR under the category '261314 Software tester'. I am about to get my ACS done.

Qualifications:
1. Bachelor degree: 'Bachelors in Arts' (3 Years degree)
2. Masters degree: 'Master's in Computer Applications' (3 Years degree)

As per the requirements mentioned online, in order to apply under '261314 Software Tester' category a 'Bachelors in Computer' degree is required. My bachelors degree is not relevant, however I have done Masters in the relevant field. So will they consider my application based on my Master's degree and relevant work experience? or am I not eligible to apply for PR?

I look forward to receiving your response.

Thanks and Regards,
Aneel


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Pretty sure that ACS will deduct 4 years of your experience because you don't have the relevant bachelor degree. You need minimum 3 years experience to get 5 points. Wait for 1 year or try to get SS which will give you 5 points. 

How many points do you have right now?


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a question regarding experience BEFORE qualification.

I started my job in May 2009, therefore my ACS assessment validates my experience from May 2011 onwards (therefore I now have 3 years 2 months experience according to ACS). However I only graduated as a computer engineer in January 2010. I filled in May 2011 in my EOI as the initial date of my employment.

Can my application be rejected? Would the experience be counted only two years after my graduation?

Thanks


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

Another thing I've read is that the work experience is only valid after your LAST qualification. Is that true?

In my case I have an MSc from May 2013 and a BSc from Jan 2010. Will my experience only count from May 2013? It doesn't sound right, but that's what I read in other posts... Can someone please advise?

Thanks


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

plvbr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Another thing I've read is that the work experience is only valid after your LAST qualification. Is that true?
> 
> ...


Can anyone please advise? I've been trying to figure out this ACS date/real date/qualification date for a few days now... I'm worried that my application can be refused in the future  I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me out 

thank you!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

plvbr said:


> Can anyone please advise? I've been trying to figure out this ACS date/real date/qualification date for a few days now... I'm worried that my application can be refused in the future  I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me out
> 
> thank you!


here you go buddy --

1. They would deduct 2 years after your final qualification (IT).
2. So it would be better not to show your final qualification.

Let me know if you have more queries


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

plvbr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In my case I have an MSc from May 2013 and a BSc from Jan 2010.


Is your Bsc degree relevant to IT?


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> Is your Bsc degree relevant to IT?


Yes. My BSc is in Computer Engineering and my MSc is in Computer Engineering.

I don't see how having "extra" qualification would make me a "worse" candidate for nomination or having the visa granted.

In other words: because I did an MSc, I have 1 year of experience. If I hadn't done the MSc I would have 3 years of experience. It doesn't make sense. I was working all the time while doing my MSc exactly as a SW tester.

I would understand if my MSc was the only qualification relevant to the job, but this is not the case....


----------



## Aneel911 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi All,
I am planning to apply for pr under software tester catagory. ( australia)
Following are my details
Age: 35
Education: Graduate in Arts, Post Graduation: Masters in Computer applications (3 years degree)
Experience: 9 years

My query is if i plan for ACS assement then, how many years of my experience will be deducted. I have heard they deduct 2 years but some told me they will cut 4 years as my graduation is not relevant (though my masters is relevant)

Please suggest me

Thanks a lot


----------



## Aneel911 (Jun 25, 2014)

karansuper said:


> Yes your understanding is correct, VIC takes 12 weeks and SA claims 8 weeks. But there are nearly 10 times more jobs available in VIC than in SA.


Hi All,
I am planning to apply for pr under software tester catagory. ( australia)
Following are my details
Age: 35
Education: Graduate in Arts, Post Graduation: Masters in Computer applications (3 years degree)
Experience: 9 years

My query is if i plan for ACS assement then, how many years of my experience will be deducted. I have heard they deduct 2 years but some told me they will cut 4 years as my graduation is not relevant (though my masters is relevant)

Please suggest me

Thanks a lot


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Aneel911 said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply for pr under software tester catagory. ( australia)
> Following are my details
> Age: 35
> ...


Hi Aneel,

I believe you're right. They deduct 2 years for relevant qualificaiton and 4 years if you don't have a relevant qualification.

When did you finish your Masters?


----------



## Aneel911 (Jun 25, 2014)

I completed my Master's in 2004. and my experience starts from 2005 till date. But dont you think Master in Computer Applications is a relevant degree??


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Aneel911 said:


> I completed my Master's in 2004. and my experience starts from 2005 till date. But dont you think Master in Computer Applications is a relevant degree??


I'm not sure. I remember reading something on the ACS website talking about "Closely related occupation", so I think your MSc could be sort of a "Closely related qualification", let's say.

The ACS website contains the criteria for the assessment.

If you still have doubts, you can always send them an e-mail  I've sent a few and they were quite helpful.

:yo:


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've applied for Victoria State Nomination a few weeks ago. The website says it takes ~12 weeks, however I've been reading some signatures of people who were nominated on this thread and many of them were nominated quite quickly.

Is 12 weeks a reasonable amount of time to be waiting for nomination, or can I assume that it may be much quicker than that?


----------



## sarath.sp23 (Dec 10, 2013)

@Aneel911 
Since you have your masters in Computer science , ACS would consider as ICT Major and would deduct only 2 years.


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

Does anyone know whether VIC state rejects the applications which does not have the minimum experience of 3 years for Software Tester occupation?


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

expat1222 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know whether VIC state rejects the applications which does not have the minimum experience of 3 years for Software Tester occupation?


Yes it is required for you to have 3 years of experience. Don't forget ACS will probably deduct 2+ years of your experience on your qualification assessment as well.

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

BUMP: 


I've applied for Victoria State Nomination a few weeks ago. The website says it takes ~12 weeks, however I've been reading some signatures of people who were nominated on this thread and many of them were nominated quite quickly.

Is 12 weeks a reasonable amount of time to be waiting for nomination, or can I assume that it may be much quicker than that?


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

plvbr said:


> Yes it is required for you to have 3 years of experience. Don't forget ACS will probably deduct 2+ years of your experience on your qualification assessment as well.
> 
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


Thanks for your reply plvbr!

Sadly I do not have 3 years of experience after ACS has deducted 2 years from my total 3.5 years of experience.

Do you know whether they reject such EOIs or do they postpone processing of them for future? Have anyone faced a similar situation?


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

expat1222 said:


> Thanks for your reply plvbr!
> 
> Sadly I do not have 3 years of experience after ACS has deducted 2 years from my total 3.5 years of experience.
> 
> Do you know whether they reject such EOIs or do they postpone processing of them for future? Have anyone faced a similar situation?


I'm sorry to hear.

I don't think there is the need to postpone anything. You can apply for nomination again in the future. Why do you want to apply now?


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

plvbr said:


> I'm sorry to hear.
> 
> I don't think there is the need to postpone anything. You can apply for nomination again in the future. Why do you want to apply now?


Thinking the sooner the better 

Also, I am afraid that the Software Tester occupation might be removed from the lists in the future since there are lots of applicants and as of now only VIC state is open for nominations 

Hope you will receive your nomination really soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

expat1222 said:


> Thinking the sooner the better
> 
> Also, I am afraid that the Software Tester occupation might be removed from the lists in the future since there are lots of applicants and as of now only VIC state is open for nominations
> 
> Hope you will receive your nomination really soon!:fingerscrossed:


I know what you mean.. well, it's really a shame :-( but you are only 18 months away from being eligible for the job, and honestly there's so much paperwork that you will most likely have a lot to do in the mean time.

Have you taken your IELTS yet?

One important thing I've read about the ACS assessment is that it is valid for two years. In this sense, you can try and get your assessment, say, 6 months prior to the date when you'll meet the experience criterion. They will deduct two years and therefore you will have 2 and a half years experience in your assessment. If you remain a software tester for the forthcoming 6 months (and have means to prove it) you will be able to apply for nomination on the very date that you meet the experience criteria. 

Sorry if my answer is a bit confusing. Let me know if you understood.


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

plvbr said:


> I know what you mean.. well, it's really a shame :-( but you are only 18 months away from being eligible for the job, and honestly there's so much paperwork that you will most likely have a lot to do in the mean time.
> 
> Have you taken your IELTS yet?
> 
> ...



Yeah... I see what you mean... Thanks for your insight!

Well, I've got my ACS positive today but I haven't done IELTS yet.

Still doubtful what I will do.

Anyways, hoping the best for all of us:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I have observed that there are many rejections from VIC. It is also mentionef in the site that meeting the minimum eligibility requirement doesnt mean that one would get the invitation. 

I have ICT system test engineer acs result and thinking of going for assessment again for software tester. I have total 6 years of exp. And acs has deducted 2 years while assessing for iCT system test engineer. I am assuming same would be deducted while going for assessment as software tester. Ielts score 7 in each and I have only on3 certification in my field. I.will have only 60 points in total. 

I know that this is minimum requirement that I am fulfilling now.

Does anyone have any idea how I can increase my chances to.get invitation? Is it possible that giving more certification exams would help?

Please advise.

Thanks
Sumi


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have observed that there are many rejections from VIC. It is also mentionef in the site that meeting the minimum eligibility requirement doesnt mean that one would get the invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You have four years of experience after the deduction...then you are eligible to apply vic...


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how I can increase my chances to.get invitation? Is it possible that giving more certification exams would help?


I had not certifications yet I got the invitation. I believe luck also plays a huge factor.

Make sure your resume follows the Australian resume format.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.. how many points u had? would you be so.kind to share your resume only if u feel comfortable?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have observed that there are many rejections from VIC. It is also mentionef in the site that meeting the minimum eligibility requirement doesnt mean that one would get the invitation.
> 
> ...


Below are some of the key Criteria as per my understanding that Victoria looks at -

1. Education background
2. Technologies you have worked on 
3. Work experience and how is it spread out
4. If you are working for a big MNC its a very positive sign.
5. High IELTS score 
6. Resume Format should match Victoria Sample
7. Commitment letter if you are sharing should be details and should show your understandings.
8. Certifications

a. Victoria has a very high rejection rate. They take 3+ months to access you as well.
b. ACS would deduct 2 years as they have deducted in your current ACS.


Suggestion - If you have experience on automation I would suggest you try to file for software dev for ACS and go through 189.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Below are some of the key Criteria as per my understanding that Victoria looks at -
> 
> 1. Education background
> 2. Technologies you have worked on
> ...




Thanks a lot for the reply..
- My educational background according to ACS is Your Master of Computer Applications from Banasthali Vidyapith completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
- I am a performance tester. Worked in qaload, loadrunner, performance tuning, analysis etc.
- I have total 6.3 years of experience. After deduction it will be 4 years. I was associated with good company and recently joined TCS.
- dont have high.ielts score just 7 in all.
- certification..I gave one hp ais certification long time back ..have the marksheets with me but not the certificate and now thinking of giving ISTQB.

Please let me.know if situation is favourable or not.

Thanks again
Sumi


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Any thoughts???


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nobody can tell you if Victoria would accept or reject your application.


----------



## raghuramgupta (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi All,
I've got 8.6 years of experience in Software Testing and I hold B.Tech in Chemical Engineering, it would be great if you can help know how much ACS will deduct from my experience if take RPL way for skill assessment,


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

raghuramgupta said:


> Hi All,
> I've got 8.6 years of experience in Software Testing and I hold B.Tech in Chemical Engineering, it would be great if you can help know how much ACS will deduct from my experience if take RPL way for skill assessment,


6 years i think


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply..
> - My educational background according to ACS is Your Master of Computer Applications from Banasthali Vidyapith completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> - I am a performance tester. Worked in qaload, loadrunner, performance tuning, analysis etc.
> - I have total 6.3 years of experience. After deduction it will be 4 years. I was associated with good company and recently joined TCS.
> ...


seems good to go there is nothing wrong in trying as you dont have any other option and victoria assessment is free


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

noobrex said:


> seems good to go there is nothing wrong in trying as you dont have any other option and victoria assessment is free


Hi

When you say victoria assessment is free, what does it mean? Sorry if this is a.stupid question. I dont have much knowledge of Australia immigration process, I am still learing.

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5( waiting for TRF to apply for EOR)


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> Hi
> 
> When you say victoria assessment is free, what does it mean? Sorry if this is a.stupid question. I dont have much knowledge of Australia immigration process, I am still learing.
> 
> ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5( waiting for TRF to apply for EOR)


if you had ict system test eng , why did you not apply for SA or ACT ?

Also, regarding free, it means that people dont have to pay the state to get acessed regarding there suitability.

Like for ACT we need to pay 20 K etc.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

noobrex said:


> if you had ict system test eng , why did you not apply for SA or ACT ?
> 
> Also, regarding free, it means that people dont have to pay the state to get acessed regarding there suitability.
> 
> Like for ACT we need to pay 20 K etc.


Thanks for info... I didnot know about that. I cannot apply in ACT and SA as both have closed taking applications for ICT sys test eng.

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5( waiting for TRF to apply for EOR)


----------



## gnayyar (Aug 20, 2014)

*Hello*



sumi81 said:


> Good to see someone from the same stream.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Guys I am also in Performance testing and just got skill assessment result from ACS preparing for IELTS .Just wanted to know how can we check available quota for the respective skill in particular state as i am applying for visa catg: 190


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

gnayyar said:


> Hi Guys I am also in Performance testing and just got skill assessment result from ACS preparing for IELTS .Just wanted to know how can we check available quota for the respective skill in particular state as i am applying for visa catg: 190


Hi there.. only 2 states are accepting application for software tester one is Victoria and another is ACT. But in ACT, it is closed state. You can try in ACT only if you have any closed relative or job offer. But you can try in Victoria. The min requirement is 3 years of experience and 7 in each band of IELTS.

How many years of experience you have?

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## gnayyar (Aug 20, 2014)

Gud to get a response I am having 4 + year of exp but after ACS Result they have considered it as 2 year god knows why..


----------



## gnayyar (Aug 20, 2014)

I just want to know is there any way to check available Quota for the skill and there respective state


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

plvbr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've applied for Victoria State Nomination a few weeks ago. The website says it takes ~12 weeks, however I've been reading some signatures of people who were nominated on this thread and many of them were nominated quite quickly.
> 
> Is 12 weeks a reasonable amount of time to be waiting for nomination, or can I assume that it may be much quicker than that?


Hi mate,
Any luck with your Vic SS?

I got ACS result positive this week. (261314)

Cheers

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS applied : 4th Aug 14 ACS positive : 20th Aug 14


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

beautiful-life said:


> Hi mate,
> Any luck with your Vic SS?
> 
> I got ACS result positive this week. (261314)
> ...


Hi there.. I am also waiting for the acs result. How much experience have they considered?

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi there.. I am also waiting for the acs result. How much experience have they considered?
> 
> ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


They have deducted my experience (5.5 years) which was before completion of bachelors. And only considered experience after that. Generally, they deduct 2 yrs to meet the skilled level requirements if your education has a major in computing and closely related to your occupation.


----------



## gnayyar (Aug 20, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi there.. only 2 states are accepting application for software tester one is Victoria and another is ACT. But in ACT, it is closed state. You can try in ACT only if you have any closed relative or job offer. But you can try in Victoria. The min requirement is 3 years of experience and 7 in each band of IELTS.
> 
> How many years of experience you have?
> 
> ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


Hi Mate

Even in my case they have cut down my exp and now it is less than 3 years but if i get 7 band in each module in IELTS then i can make 60 points,having less experience than 3 years is a problem.Do u have any idea about it


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

*Experience*



gnayyar said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Even in my case they have cut down my exp and now it is less than 3 years but if i get 7 band in each module in IELTS then i can make 60 points,having less experience than 3 years is a problem.Do u have any idea about it


For me I have 8 years of experience and they deducted almost 6.5 years for ACS. I am left with only 1.5 years job exp. I have scored 7 in each module of IELTS. But my points add up to 55 so i need that extra 5 points for state sponsorship. Working on the same now. Victoria currently is the only state offering jobs for software testers. I am looking forward to their invitation.

Sushree:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gnayyar (Aug 20, 2014)

sushree said:


> For me I have 8 years of experience and they deducted almost 6.5 years for ACS. I am left with only 1.5 years job exp. I have scored 7 in each module of IELTS. But my points add up to 55 so i need that extra 5 points for state sponsorship. Working on the same now. Victoria currently is the only state offering jobs for software testers. I am looking forward to their invitation.
> 
> Sushree:fingerscrossed:


Hi 
55 points consist of IELTS 10 points as well


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

gnayyar said:


> Hi
> 55 points consist of IELTS 10 points as well




Yes it includes IELTS score, age, skills assessment.


Sushree


----------



## gnayyar (Aug 20, 2014)

sushree said:


> Yes it includes IELTS score, age, skills assessment.
> 
> 
> Sushree


But 5 Points you will get for state nomination under visa 190


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

sushree said:


> Yes it includes IELTS score, age, skills assessment.
> 
> 
> Sushree



I am in the same boat. Except that I got 5 additional points for my 1 year local experience in Australia, which makes it 60. With the VIC SS i get 65.
Now, the million dollar question is, how are the chances of getting the SS for testers this year? There have been many who are rejected. Are there people who recently got positive VIC SS?
Cheers


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> I am in the same boat. Except that I got 5 additional points for my 1 year local experience in Australia, which makes it 60. With the VIC SS i get 65.
> Now, the million dollar question is, how are the chances of getting the SS for testers this year? There have been many who are rejected. Are there people who recently got positive VIC SS?
> Cheers


Yes with 5 points from SS it will be 60. Oh that is not good news. Testers being rejected. And this is the only state offering jobs for testers.

Sushree


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Today I recieved my ACS positive assessment. As expected 2 years were deducted from overall experience.

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay guys here is the most arguable question. My brother who applied as a software tester got a negative response from Victoria Sponsorship Team. His application was rejected. He had overall 7 and 4 years ACS relevant experience. He also worked in the top MNCs but still it didn't work out. I would like to know what are our options.

1. Changing Software Testing profile to Software Engineer (261313) so he can apply for 189?
2. Reapply after sometime for Victoria?
3. Wait for NSW sponsorship window to open up?

You guys have any thoughts? What are software testers who get rejected doing?

Thanks


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Okay guys here is the most arguable question. My brother who applied as a software tester got a negative response from Victoria Sponsorship Team. His application was rejected. He had overall 7 and 4 years ACS relevant experience. He also worked in the top MNCs but still it didn't work out. I would like to know what are our options.
> 
> 1. Changing Software Testing profile to Software Engineer (261313) so he can apply for 189?
> 2. Reapply after sometime for Victoria?
> ...


Hi

When did he get rejected?

I have always thought about option 1 (changing to SW engineer), especially because my official job in Software Engineer and I do write some code very often (let's say I'm 80% a tester and 20% developer). But I worry that DIBP will count that as some sort of fraud and I will lose the application money. Any thoughts?

I don't think you have anything to lose with option 2. I would definitely try again.

As per option 3, do you think that day will ever come?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all... it really worries me.. there is no future of testers in Australia.. noone wants us.. ... I am being a bit dramatic here.. but I dont see anything for myself as a tester..

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

plvbr said:


> Hi
> 
> When did he get rejected?
> 
> ...


He got rejected on Friday. Yeah we are thinking to change it to SW engineer and have the same apprehension. Although we have got the roles and responsibilities mentioned again from the employers I feel DIBP could think the same. But I guess we do have a point since like in your example we are doing a bit of development as well as testing.

Thanks


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Okay guys here is the most arguable question. My brother who applied as a software tester got a negative response from Victoria Sponsorship Team. His application was rejected. He had overall 7 and 4 years ACS relevant experience. He also worked in the top MNCs but still it didn't work out. I would like to know what are our options.
> 
> 1. Changing Software Testing profile to Software Engineer (261313) so he can apply for 189?
> 2. Reapply after sometime for Victoria?
> ...


Hi,
It's really surprise and worry....though your brother has all the criteria to satisfy vic...and one thing did he have any international certificate and given the correct cv as per vic....bcoz in other aspects he is fine to get the invite..sorry nothing affence. ..


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> He got rejected on Friday. Yeah we are thinking to change it to SW engineer and have the same apprehension. Although we have got the roles and responsibilities mentioned again from the employers I feel DIBP could think the same. But I guess we do have a point since like in your example we are doing a bit of development as well as testing.
> 
> Thanks


ok, let me put my 2 cents here.

1) Software tester / software engineer can be done at the sametime as 2 different EOIs (if your roles & responsibilities match as per the job code)
2) You will pay the fee to DIBP only if you receive invitation.
3) Once the invitation is received, you will have to put in all your details and pay the fees.
4) After that you can go and withdraw the other EOI so that it will not be considered by DIBP for selection process at all. No need to pay any fees at this step
5) For VIC SS, you can reapply after 6 months

Note: I am not providing any immigration advice, these are based on the information i collected when I was trying to follow this same approach.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

plvbr said:


> Hi
> 
> When did he get rejected?
> 
> ...





krish82 said:


> Hi,
> It's really surprise and worry....though your brother has all the criteria to satisfy vic...and one thing did he have any international certificate and given the correct cv as per vic....bcoz in other aspects he is fine to get the invite..sorry nothing affence. ..


Yep he had everything mentioned in his CV accurately.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

pjs said:


> ok, let me put my 2 cents here.
> 
> 1) Software tester / software engineer can be done at the sametime as 2 different EOIs (if your roles & responsibilities match as per the job code)
> 2) You will pay the fee to DIBP only if you receive invitation.
> ...


Hey Pjs this information is helpful. So what I am understanding is now that his software testing didn't go through he can redo his ACS with software engineer role and then create another EOI. I was just afraid that the ACS might think that we had applied a few months back as software tester and now as software engg and feel we are doing something wrong. What I am hearing is that we can apply for ACS again with a different job code, right?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yep he had everything mentioned in his CV accurately.


Hi kool,
Can you give points details...like without vic ss and with ss.....If you don't mind...


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

pjs said:


> ok, let me put my 2 cents here.
> 
> 1) Software tester / software engineer can be done at the sametime as 2 different EOIs (if your roles & responsibilities match as per the job code)
> 2) You will pay the fee to DIBP only if you receive invitation.
> ...





krish82 said:


> Hi kool,
> Can you give points details...like without vic ss and with ss.....If you don't mind...


He has sixty points excluding SS. If SS would have accepted we would have had sixty five.

Thanks


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Pjs this information is helpful. So what I am understanding is now that his software testing didn't go through he can redo his ACS with software engineer role and then create another EOI. I was just afraid that the ACS might think that we had applied a few months back as software tester and now as software engg and feel we are doing something wrong. What I am hearing is that we can apply for ACS again with a different job code, right?


Yes. I was in the same situation. Got rejected from victoria under 261314. Got my self assessed again under 261313 and got an invitation with 65 points.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Kimh - thanks so much for your response. I sent you a PM kindly respond. Thanks


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

expat1222 said:


> Thanks for your reply plvbr!
> 
> Sadly I do not have 3 years of experience after ACS has deducted 2 years from my total 3.5 years of experience.
> 
> Do you know whether they reject such EOIs or do they postpone processing of them for future? Have anyone faced a similar situation?


Hi there,

This is reply from VIC office for my query similar to yours

"Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

The Victorian Government nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 
Applicants must provide a detailed CV which includes the relevant information about work experience and checks may be undertaken where necessary. Our office considers overall experience. 

For more information on Victorian nomination eligibility, see our website"


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

expat 1222 - Victoria doesn't account the years of experience that ACS has found relevant. They will look for overall experience. So even if your experience was deducted by 2 years you still are eligible for state sponsorship because they are looking for a total of 3 years experience which I believe you possess. I was deducted six years out of 8 and left with just 2 years, still I went ahead with state sponsorship for Victoria and got the invite. So you might want to try your luck too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Found the below info in one of the linkedin thread....it would help in movement planning

review about recruitment market. 

here financial starts at 1st of july. 
for july - very few jobs because companies close their financial turnover or tax year. 
August- mid of October best time arrive in australia , because companies again boot up production until chrismas so recruitement process is over for enormous production in November-december. 
November-december- very few opportunities left. 
after 25 december to 31 january- holidays in all offices - no job 
Feb - people come back from holidays industries starts up in slow pace. 
March - Again bootup of production till end of may . 
june slow down of industries for closing financial year.


----------



## dass1981 (Sep 20, 2014)

kimh said:


> Yes. I was in the same situation. Got rejected from victoria under 261314. Got my self assessed again under 261313 and got an invitation with 65 points.



Dear Koolsmartbuddy,

Congrats and all the best on your visa.

I have applied for Vic SS for software tester and awaiting the outcome.I have the same question in my mind, if they reject and whats the next step?

When you re-submitted to ACS with Software Engieer Code 261313, did you change your roles and responsibilities and did they count the same experience as Software engineer?Since they have our previous assessment data , could they not find out that there could be information manipulated?

Your response is highly appreciated.
Das


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

To answer your question & the information I got through my consultant is that 
we need to go for ACS assessment again for a S/W Engineer role as our roles & responsibilities will differ than that of S/W Tester.

But not sure how much the VISA consultant is correct on this aspect.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

you will need a new experience letter which has the roles and responsibilities of a software engineer.


----------



## dass1981 (Sep 20, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> To answer your question & the information I got through my consultant is that
> we need to go for ACS assessment again for a S/W Engineer role as our roles & responsibilities will differ than that of S/W Tester.
> 
> But not sure how much the VISA consultant is correct on this aspect.


Hi Archana,

Thanks for your efforts in getting the information.

Das


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

dass1981 said:


> Hi Archana,
> 
> Thanks for your efforts in getting the information.
> 
> Das


Hi Das,

Any go on your EOI??? Please update us.


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have submitted my request for Victoria SN 15 weeks ago - still no response  I asked them for an update and apparently they have been receiving too many applications.

Has anyone received a response recently?


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

As such I have not seen any positive invites for VIC - Software Tester 261314. I am in 14th week of my EOI. Filed with 60 points on 31-July-2014.
One of my friend who had filed with 75 points got a rejection in 16th week.

HOPES ARE NIL for VIC SS - Software Tester 261314


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is reply from VIC office for my query similar to yours
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this info.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Guys, 

Any idea why they closed the VIC SS thread?


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Apparently they have been receiving more applications than they can handle within 12 weeks. however the website does say that more information may be provided in the future. maybe it will be the end for testers in Vic?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

plvbr said:


> Apparently they have been receiving more applications than they can handle within 12 weeks. however the website does say that more information may be provided in the future. maybe it will be the end for testers in Vic?


I think u got my question wrong, I was mentioning about the VIC SS thread which was closed in this week not the actual sponsorship which they halted for this quarter.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

GOt my rejection last week from Vic state.

Sushree


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear that.
As such no positive invites from VIC SS - Software Tester 261314.

Waiting for EOI results entered 15th week now and hopes are NIL.


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

15th week... and waiting


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hopes are NIL. I have seen only rejections from VIC - Software Tester 261314.
Usually VIC these days are taking 16 weeks so no other go to wait for the mail.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

first said:


> 15th week... and waiting


Hi,

What is your total exp and in which field do you have your experience?


----------



## plvbr (Apr 1, 2014)

Got my rejection e-mail last night.

My info:


SW tester since 2009-05-11
BSc Comp Eng 2010-01-29; MSc Comp Eng 2013-05-06
IELTS 2014-02-15 S8/R8.5/L8.5/W7.5
ACS skills assessment applied 2014-07-03, result 2014-07-15
VIC SN application 2014-07-18 - Rejected 2014-11-13

_Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-2014-XXXXX in all of your communication to us._


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

I got rejected today. Same standard reply.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

plvbr said:


> Got my rejection e-mail last night.
> 
> My info:
> 
> ...


How much time it took


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

first said:


> I got rejected today. Same standard reply.


Sorry to hear the news!!!

How many years of exp do you have?


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Sorry to hear the news!!!
> 
> How many years of exp do you have?


12 years


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

first said:


> 12 years


Don't understand their requirement, if they are not giving it for 12 yrs then what are they looking for is a mystery.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Don't understand their requirement, if they are not giving it for 12 yrs then what are they looking for is a mystery.


ICT job market is overcrowded at this moment....so VIC will not give invitations just to fill up the slots unless they are convinced that the applicants will be able to find a job in their respective field.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> ICT job market is overcrowded at this moment....so VIC will not give invitations just to fill up the slots unless they are convinced that the applicants will be able to find a job in their respective field.


Thats true but they are sending the same reply after rejecting stating they are giving it to the best applicant and who is this best applicant is mystery which I mentioned earlier.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Only the testers getting rejection in iCT group from Victoria....


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Only the testers getting rejection in iCT group from Victoria....


Rejection is equally rampant across all ICT occupation. success rate is around 15-20%.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Got a rejection from VIC today.
Filed for S/W tester with 60 points on 31-July-2014.

Any alternatives exist for this? Was the same happening before and VIC again and things will be better.

When can we apply again? Please suggest.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a rejection from VIC today.
> Filed for S/W tester with 60 points on 31-July-2014.
> ...


Sorry to hear the sad news.

I was hoping u would get it.


----------



## divyasharma4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Archana,

I am really sorry to hear this news. With this I have nil hopes for my selection with 60 points either.

Can you elaborate what experience you had as a software tester? Did you have automation experience? Or any Onsite experience?

Also, have you considered applying for SA sponsorship? I think that can be done right away. Let me know wha

Let options are u considering.

Thanks
Divya


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Victoria state has reopened intake of software testers again. I have been rejected in November by them with the standard reply. Can I apply again for EOI?
How would I know if I can reapply for EOI?


Sushree


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

sushree said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Victoria state has reopened intake of software testers again. I have been rejected in November by them with the standard reply. Can I apply again for EOI?
> How would I know if I can reapply for EOI?
> ...


Same is my case. I have been informed that I will be eligible to re-apply after 6 months.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

first said:


> Same is my case. I have been informed that I will be eligible to re-apply after 6 months.


But have they mentioned in your email? I do not remember that they mentioned in the email about reapplying after 6 months...


Sushree


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

See that Vic has opened up applications for testers. I'm planning to apply EOI on 5th. Any one planning to apply? Do inbox


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

arvind1017 said:


> See that Vic has opened up applications for testers. I'm planning to apply EOI on 5th. Any one planning to apply? Do inbox


Is this your first application?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Friends, I applied to vic ss on 02/01/2014. Can anyone please tell what should I expect next?

And what does acknowlegment means here?

Thanks


----------



## GETAATISH (Dec 30, 2013)

*Hello*

I too have re-applied on 08/01/2015 for 261314, Vic SS

So currently we have Sumi81, Arvind1017 and myself who have applied in 2015 and so far no one has got the acknowledgement.

Hope for the best

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

GETAATISH said:


> I too have re-applied on 08/01/2015 for 261314, Vic SS
> 
> So currently we have Sumi81, Arvind1017 and myself who have applied in 2015 and so far no one has got the acknowledgement.
> 
> ...


For which occupation you have applied?


----------



## GETAATISH (Dec 30, 2013)

AS mentioned above - 261314 (Software Tester)


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

First, yes this is my first EOI. 

Others who have applied please do update when u get acknowledgement.


----------



## GETAATISH (Dec 30, 2013)

So now we all (myself, Sumi81, Arvind1017) have got the acknowledgement email from Vic SS for Software Tester skill code application.

Others who have applied (* for Software Tester code only *), kindly update in this thread

Its a long wait from now on, good luck all :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

GETAATISH said:


> So now we all (myself, Sumi81, Arvind1017) have got the acknowledgement email from Vic SS for Software Tester skill code application.
> 
> Others who have applied (* for Software Tester code only *), kindly update in this thread
> 
> Its a long wait from now on, good luck all :fingerscrossed:



Good luck ....
When did you get the acknowledgement?


----------



## Bhavya26 (Feb 19, 2015)

Me and my husband are in the same boat. Applied EOI for Victoria (ANZCSO 261314) with 75 points on 6th Feb 2015 and waiting for the invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GETAATISH (Dec 30, 2013)

Bhavya26 said:


> Me and my husband are in the same boat. Applied EOI for Victoria (ANZCSO 261314) with 75 points on 6th Feb 2015 and waiting for the invite :fingerscrossed:


Good luck to you!

Unfortunately I received rejection on 17th Feb (I had applied on 8th Jan with 70 points)


----------



## rupandeep (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi People,

First of all kudos to all of you for making this thread so informative.
I am starting my ACS assessment and need guidance from all the members.
I have total experience of 7.5 years with 1 year in development (IT)+ 5 years in Manual/Automation testing (Telecom) and around 1.5 years (Cisco) in overall design and pre-sales.
Kindly suggest me in which code to apply as from my profile it looks like 261314 software-tester & 261313 Software-Engineer looks relevent for me.


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

rupandeep said:


> Hi People,
> 
> First of all kudos to all of you for making this thread so informative.
> I am starting my ACS assessment and need guidance from all the members.
> ...


If you have automation and development exp, I would suggest go for 261313. That way you are not dependent on state invitation. You can go for 189. As for 261314, there are lot of rejections lately.


----------



## rupandeep (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for quick reply "First". I also see alot of rejections in for testing category
But i am into more of manual testing so that's why i am confused in between these 2 categories.
Also i need to do certain manipulations in my reference letter so that it is more aligned to software engineer. Also should all the responsibilities or roles should match 100% or certain % of match is required to be accepted for particular code???


----------



## Bhavya26 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you. 

Sorry to heat that. Keeping my fingers crossed now. If its not much of a trouble could you tell me the reason for rejection


----------



## Bhavya26 (Feb 19, 2015)

*very much disappointed!*

 I am very much disappointed to see only rejections across the forum. No hopes at all!!! I don see even one single person under - 261314 Software tester who has got positive reply so far from April 2014 at least. Irrespective of points, everyone under this code is rejected. 
All the effort, Pain, time & wait is gonna go waste!!! 

Please please spread some good news as well so that we can still keep the hopes up.....!!


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Bhavya26 said:


> I am very much disappointed to see only rejections across the forum. No hopes at all!!! I don see even one single person under - 261314 Software tester who has got positive reply so far from April 2014 at least. Irrespective of points, everyone under this code is rejected.
> All the effort, Pain, time & wait is gonna go waste!!!
> 
> Please please spread some good news as well so that we can still keep the hopes up.....!!


Hi Bhavya,

Its sad to hear news of rejections of SW Tester. Points really dont matter as noone is granted a Visa for 261314.

I was in the same boat last year(2013) and applied for SW Engineer & got my Grant(Subclass 189) within 3 months.

I would say try the SW Engineer route by applying to ACS again & if you reach 60 points I am sure you will get a grant provided all the documents are in place.
Hope this helps.


Regards,
Archana


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi Bhavya,
> 
> Its sad to hear news of rejections of SW Tester. Points really dont matter as noone is granted a Visa for 261314.
> 
> ...


Bhavya

Archana is 100 percent right. If you are into automation testing then you will get through in 261313


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi All, 
I submitted my Eoi under 190 for vic ss on 22 feb 2015 and submitted my application for vic ss on 06 march . How long will I have to before I get to hear something from the authorities??
I already hold a 457 visa but have worked in NSW for around 18 months. What are the chances of a positive outcome based on this information?


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Not sure if having 487 will help you. But I did apply for Vic SS on 7th of Jan but im yet to hear back from them. Mean while i have submitted a fresh EOI in 261313


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

arvind1017 said:


> Not sure if having 487 will help you. But I did apply for Vic SS on 7th of Jan but im yet to hear back from them. Mean while i have submitted a fresh EOI in 261313


Did you get the ACS done again with code 261313 after getting evaluated as 261314 once . Any challenges u faced ?


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> Did you get the ACS done again with code 261313 after getting evaluated as 261314 once . Any challenges u faced ?


Yes, I did change the code to 261313. You will have to ensure that all the documents are uploaded which satisfy the evaluation criteria for 261313.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Did anyone get any invite from Victoria ?


----------



## Bhavya26 (Feb 19, 2015)

XINGSINGH said:


> Bhavya
> 
> Archana is 100 percent right. If you are into automation testing then you will get through in 261313


Thanks Archana and Xing!!

Since me and my husband are totally into testing its hard to get documents / exp. certifications as software Engineer from the XXX company (As its a reputed company, its hard to change the designation). If its possible please give us some idea how you guys got the documents through your companies??? 

You all gave just gave automation experience to 261313 code??? or You guys have got the documents with some programming language as experience ??? 
Thanks!!


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bhavya26 said:


> Thanks Archana and Xing!!
> 
> Since me and my husband are totally into testing its hard to get documents / exp. certifications as software Engineer from the XXX company (As its a reputed company, its hard to change the designation). If its possible please give us some idea how you guys got the documents through your companies???
> 
> ...


Hi Bhavya,

ACS does not look at your designations. All matters is that if your roles and responsibilities match with the defined ones for software engg you will get accessed.
I just gave my design and automation exp to get evaluated as software engg.

Good luck


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

guys please share sample roles and responsibilities used for getting accessed as software engineer. i am into automation and performance testing


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

I had filed in application for Vic SS on 06 March 2015 and today have received response from them asking for my commitment letter . Can I see something positive here or is it just the routine process ?


----------



## Bhavya26 (Feb 19, 2015)

arvind1017 said:


> Hi Bhavya,
> 
> ACS does not look at your designations. All matters is that if your roles and responsibilities match with the defined ones for software engg you will get accessed.
> I just gave my design and automation exp to get evaluated as software engg.
> ...


Thanks Arvind. We ll try.... !!


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

Even I have the same question.Anyone?


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

are these R and R fine?

Studying and analyzing client's existing system and identify the business requirements
• Creation of stories from the release requirement and tracking them in result space.
• Discussing doubts and gaps with client and onsite team and tracking resolution in result space
• Creating, updating and maintaining technical documentation of operational procedure for creation of E commerce store, Tenant and caller using shop configurator and Web sphere Commerce accelerator and web sphere commerce management center.
• Configuration of environment on staging and integration environment for Client Demo and Creation of HTML based code to create EMS spots using IBM web sphere accelerator and IBM Web sphere Management Center.
• Report errors and faults in software applications to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
• Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverable during various Stages of software development life cycle. 
• Design and modify functional design documents and Writing and maintaining functionality scenarios to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications
• Checking feasibility of application with W3C quality standards, Scimitar and Quick test pro.
• Creating plan for covering release functionality using Quick Test Pro and Key word driven Framework Scimitar 
• Designing, Coding, updating, maintaining ,documenting and incorporating review comments in program written in Visual basic using Quick Test Pro and Key word driven Framework Scimitar and Integrating execution with build deployment application like Jenkins.
• Testing the flow of the program and diagnosing sync issues and object identification issues using Quick Test Pro and Key word driven Framework Scimitar




Bhavya26 said:


> Thanks Arvind. We ll try.... !!


----------



## Bhavya26 (Feb 19, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> are these R and R fine?
> 
> Studying and analyzing client's existing system and identify the business requirements
> • Creation of stories from the release requirement and tracking them in result space.
> ...


https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/261313.php

Thanks! This might help!

Also, there is a pdf doc named "ACS_Skills_Assessment_Occupation_Codes_2011V4_tasksGSM_RGJuly2011.pdf". Just google, u will get it (I don find anything here to attach). That will help you!


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Did anyone receive any positive reply during recent times ?


----------



## Bhavya26 (Feb 19, 2015)

Received a standard rejection mail from Victoria for 261314 Software Tester. Rejection even after having the best of the resume, working with Best of the renowned MNC's, Having best points of 75, I don know what to say. I think Victoria should remove the 261314 software tester rather than making us fools like this!!!


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

That's definitely a sad news Bhavya .. In how much tine did they respond back ??


----------



## skyIsTheLimit07 (May 29, 2014)

I have applied for State sponsorship for South Wales on 17th feb,2015. I have 65 points(including 5 for State Sponsorship). I am also under "Software Tester - 261314".

I have not received any correspondence yet i.e 3 months. Not sure whats happening .

Any insights? has any one received nomination for this category from South Wales?


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

skyIsTheLimit07 said:


> I have applied for State sponsorship for South Wales on 17th feb,2015. I have 65 points(including 5 for State Sponsorship). I am also under "Software Tester - 261314".
> 
> I have not received any correspondence yet i.e 3 months. Not sure whats happening .
> 
> Any insights? has any one received nomination for this category from South Wales?


Does NSW sponsors testers? If not you will not receive any correspondence from them.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

I believe for 261314 State Sponsorship there are only two states Victoria and Melbourne. NSW SOL for state sponsorship does not include 261314.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Melbourne is in Victoria State


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

oh yes, my bad... 
Victoria and some other state apart from NSW


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys in software testing get your self assessed as software engineer under 261313 code and you will get visa


----------



## expatoaus (Oct 8, 2014)

*Response*



jannayaksingh said:


> Did anyone receive any positive reply during recent times ?


Jayanayak, any update on you EOI?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

expatoaus said:


> Jayanayak, any update on you EOI?


No Updates


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Any positive news for anyone ??


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Did anyone receive positive response for state sponsorship for ICT codes in recent times ?


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> Did anyone receive positive response for state sponsorship for ICT codes in recent times ?


No positive response to any one.

I have been tracking this forum from more than a year now, have never seen any one from 261314 get a positive nod from Vic(including mine).


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

arvind1017 said:


> No positive response to any one.
> 
> I have been tracking this forum from more than a year now, have never seen any one from 261314 get a positive nod from Vic(including mine).


Thats true in my case as well. Got rejected once in Nov 2014 and reapplied in May 15. Fingers crossed!


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys in software testing get your self assessed as software engineer under 261313 code and you will get visa


Got myself assessed under ANZCO 261313 
But 
Still rejected by VICTORIA 



P.S - I am a tester


----------



## IshM (May 30, 2015)

Hey Guys, 
Even I am Manual + Automation Tester with 4 years & 10 months of experience.
Please guide me under what code should I apply and my chances are high..
M Waiting till August to complete 5 years n mean time m giving PTE n will keep all documents ready.. 

Please assist.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys if you can manage 60 points without nomination and can describe your duties as per 261313 then go for it you will get through in 189


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks a ton ...


----------



## chan_asr (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi guys, a question. 

I am working as a software tester from last 4 years and 7 months, The designation that is written on my appraisel letters is as senior software engineer. So can i apply as Software engineer in 261313 or should i go for software tester. Please reply.


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

chan_asr said:


> Hi guys, a question.
> 
> I am working as a software tester from last 4 years and 7 months, The designation that is written on my appraisel letters is as senior software engineer. So can i apply as Software engineer in 261313 or should i go for software tester. Please reply.



Designation doesn't matter when u go to ACS. What really matters is your roles and responsibilities.


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

any chances of software tester getting included in the 189 list this year


----------



## Sandeep2m (Oct 6, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys in software testing get your self assessed as software engineer under 261313 code and you will get visa




Hi XINGSINGH,

My cousin got her skill assessed as a software tester in 2013. Since there are limited opportunities for testing, she is planning to get her skill assessed as a software engineer. As there will be a change of roles & responsibilities will there be any problem because of change in job code.?

Please let me know your thoughts.

Regards,
Raj


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*Please help me in getting 261313*



arvind1017 said:


> Yes, I did change the code to 261313. You will have to ensure that all the documents are uploaded which satisfy the evaluation criteria for 261313.


Hi Arvind,

I have 8 years of experience in performance testing and performance engineering and worked in complete automation framework using C language. Can you please help me in getting document list for 261313.

Any help on this would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,
Indy2aus


----------



## laila-naqvI (Jul 30, 2015)

*software tester nomination*

Hi,

I am done with my IELTs and assessment for the "software tester" occupation. as it was only in two states i.e. Victoria and south Australia, I have applied for Victoria but they rejected the nomination. And I have absolutely no idea why.. I cannot apply in south Australia as for this profession special conditions are applied.
My EOI score is 65 and IELTS is 7.5

Can anyone please suggest what should I do next?? 

Thanks


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Hi Arvind,
> 
> I have 8 years of experience in performance testing and performance engineering and worked in complete automation framework using C language. Can you please help me in getting document list for 261313.
> 
> ...


Experience reference letter - do not mention anything related to testing
Detailed mark sheets 
Passport and date of birth proof
also see if your academics are related to ICT subjects given or not


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

laila-naqvI said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am done with my IELTs and assessment for the "software tester" occupation. as it was only in two states i.e. Victoria and south Australia, I have applied for Victoria but they rejected the nomination. And I have absolutely no idea why.. I cannot apply in south Australia as for this profession special conditions are applied.
> My EOI score is 65 and IELTS is 7.5
> ...


If you the state nomination gets rejected, it means you cannot apply there again until next 6 months. So just to be on the safe side (in my opinion, which could be wrong in your case)if you have automation testing experience then go for the new ACS under the 261313 category as the roles are very much similar to that of software engineer if you have done automation testing. Then you will have the option of apply under 189 visa subclass.

That's how I did it


----------



## pratikk (Aug 7, 2015)

You say of not mentioning anything abt testing , why is that ? We can mention about automation testing right ?
Can you give sample ref letter with R and R for 261313 automation testing ? others can chip in too ..


----------



## pratikk (Aug 7, 2015)

any idea why NSW does not have tester code , as many testing jobs are available if we look in website like seek ?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

pratikk said:


> any idea why NSW does not have tester code , as many testing jobs are available if we look in website like seek ?


May be they breached the available quota!!


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you for all the valuable information provided. Can anyone please guide me.

I have around 8 years 7 months experience.

My experience is mostly into automation testing, Database Server administration
1+ years in development, manual testing (which involved sql coding) and performance testing

I am planning to apply for 189 visa under the code 261313 software engineer. 
I am planning to go for acs assessment for the code 261313 software engineer
I am not sure what are my chances. Please let me know what are my chances
of getting 189 visa.

Please let me know how many responsibilities I need to mention.

I am planning to mention 137 responsibilities covering 12 projects in 3 companies. 
Most of the responsibilities are related to automation testing, database server administration, development, performance testing which I have done.

Please let me know if I am mentioning too many responsibilities for acs assessment. Will it become a problem
when I go for acs assessment with different job code in future. This is my first time I am going for acs assessment. Please help.

I am not sure how many responsibilities I need to submit overall. Could you please guide me.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for all the valuable information provided. Can anyone please guide me.
> 
> ...


Go for 189 match your duties according to exolation of roles mentioned on their website


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thanks XINGSINGH.

Regards,
Rohit



XINGSINGH said:


> Go for 189 match your duties according to exolation of roles mentioned on their website


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for all the valuable information provided. Can anyone please guide me.
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,

You should get positive assessment for Sotware Engineer. 

Please read the roles/responsibilities and match with your carrier.


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> Did anyone get any invite from Victoria ?


Hi,

Can you please tell me if i can get a positive assessment from ACS for Job code 261313. I applied for 261314 but got rejected from Victoria nomination.

I am a manual tester, does this mean i will get a negative ACS assessment fro 261313?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys in software testing get your self assessed as software engineer under 261313 code and you will get visa


Hi,

Do ACS give positive assessment for Manual Testers for 261313?

Thanks!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello Fellow Users,

Anyone in Adelaide now and trying or got the Job under Software Tester Code?

How is the Job Market looking these days?

Thanks!


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

Talha_ said:


> If you the state nomination gets rejected, it means you cannot apply there again until next 6 months. So just to be on the safe side (in my opinion, which could be wrong in your case)if you have automation testing experience then go for the new ACS under the 261313 category as the roles are very much similar to that of software engineer if you have done automation testing. Then you will have the option of apply under 189 visa subclass.
> 
> That's how I did it


Hi Talha,

Even i was rejected by Vic under 261314. I am an automation tester. I am planning to reassess myself under 261313 category.
My questions
1) Should I create a new application with ACS or link to my existing old application?
2) If I create a new application, I have certified copies from April 2015 for education and previous experience. Can I use them for a new application or should get the copies certified again in November to avoid any risks? 
Many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Hi Talha,
> 
> Even i was rejected by Vic under 261314. I am an automation tester. I am planning to reassess myself under 261313 category.
> My questions
> ...


hi, i am manual tester , i have submitted eoi with state as victoria, there is only one more state adelaide, should i change state as any?i have 65 points including state nomination, shud i file a separate eoi for adelaide? where r job openings good, victoria or adelaide?


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

For all those people who are into manual testing and want to apply under code 261313 software engineer , only way is to manage a Roles and responsibility letter from employer containing R and R for the software engineer . No use of getting ur self accessed as software tester


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> For all those people who are into manual testing and want to apply under code 261313 software engineer , only way is to manage a Roles and responsibility letter from employer containing R and R for the software engineer . No use of getting ur self accessed as software tester


Thank you, I have already submitted EOI as software tester, is there a way to change it or should i submit a new one


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

well i do not know the exact procedure for the same...i think you will need to send some additional documents and ask them to change it to 261313


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> well i do not know the exact procedure for the same...i think you will need to send some additional documents and ask them to change it to 261313


thank you, so there are practically no chances for software tester in either adelaide or melbourne?


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

yes....it is just sheer waste of money and time for anyone to get himself/herself accessed as software tester...


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> yes....it is just sheer waste of money and time for anyone to get himself/herself accessed as software tester...


Yes it is..
Never go for software tester.
But u don't need a letter from your employer. Your declaration should have the RnR and if you check the website, RnR for software tester are the same as software engineer. You might not need an additional assessment if you have those mentioned in your initial application. Just change ur ANZSCO code and re-apply


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Yes it is..
> Never go for software tester.
> But u don't need a letter from your employer. Your declaration should have the RnR and if you check the website, RnR for software tester are the same as software engineer. You might not need an additional assessment if you have those mentioned in your initial application. Just change ur ANZSCO code and re-apply


thank you, should i pay 500 aud&get it reassessed?


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

thank you, but my acs has got evaluated for 261314, so shud i ask them to reassess for 261313, or just in eoi change code to 261313. also i saw a mara agent mentioning
It might be possible to get state sponsorship but I think that’s difficult. NSW and SA give people an advantage if they have higher points scores and Victoria only sponsors people who it wants to select, there’s about a 40% success rate with Victoria and we think they tend to favour English and American applicants.
so , in this forum mostly people got rejected in victoria, did anybody get rejected from adelaide?


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Yes it is..
> Never go for software tester.
> But u don't need a letter from your employer. Your declaration should have the RnR and if you check the website, RnR for software tester are the same as software engineer. You might not need an additional assessment if you have those mentioned in your initial application. Just change ur ANZSCO code and re-apply


shud u pay 500 aud again if you link it t that


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> shud u pay 500 aud again if you link it t that


Yes, Prash 1980
You will have to repay 500 AUD. I highly recommend that u shd go for it if you have 65+ points. Please check if RnR in declaration matches to that of Software engr on ACS site


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Yes, Prash 1980
> You will have to repay 500 AUD. I highly recommend that u shd go for it if you have 65+ points. Please check if RnR in declaration matches to that of Software engr on ACS site


i guess i have 60 points for 189&65 points for 190, has anybody tried for adelaide, shud i try for 189?


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> i guess i have 60 points for 189&65 points for 190, has anybody tried for adelaide, shud i try for 189 as i have 60 points?


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Jannayaksingh,

I am in the same scenario. I got rejection from Vicrtoria for 261314. Now i am trying to get my ACS for 261313. I am a manual tester with 5 yrs work ex. My total points in 190 will be 65 (I have IELTS equivalent of 9 all in PTE). 

My biggest concern is how should i manage my skill letters? I do not have any automation or development experience, will that be a problem?





jannayaksingh said:


> Did you get the ACS done again with code 261313 after getting evaluated as 261314 once . Any challenges u faced ?


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I was assessed for 261314 but got rejected by Victoria. I now want to get reassessed for 261313, and i have arranged new skill letters from my employers, but the problem is that while trying to reevaluate for 261313, the ACS website still has the old skill letters and it doesn't allow it to delete them. I have to continue with the old application editing it. Now i am not sure, whether to get assessed with the old skill letters, which are testing specific, or add new ones to the already saved application. This, i am afraid. might create a problem. Has nay one done this? I can really use the help and experience?


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

GR13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was assessed for 261314 but got rejected by Victoria. I now want to get reassessed for 261313, and i have arranged new skill letters from my employers, but the problem is that while trying to reevaluate for 261313, the ACS website still has the old skill letters and it doesn't allow it to delete them. I have to continue with the old application editing it. Now i am not sure, whether to get assessed with the old skill letters, which are testing specific, or add new ones to the already saved application. This, i am afraid. might create a problem. Has nay one done this? I can really use the help and experience?


Hi GR13,
I re-applied without any new skill letters and there was no problem. Go for it. Your reassessment should be done without any issues. In case ACS team has confusion, they contact us on emails


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

scorpion.prakash said:


> Yes...


test check for username display (kaju/moderator)


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Prakash,
Thank you very much for your reply. So, my testing roles and responsibilities should be assessed positively by ACS for 261313? I am just scared because if they say it is unsuitable then its the end of road for me. 



scorpion.prakash said:


> Hi GR13,
> I re-applied without any new skill letters and there was no problem. Go for it. Your reassessment should be done without any issues. In case ACS team has confusion, they contact us on emails


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

GR13 said:


> Hi Prakash,
> Thank you very much for your reply. So, my testing roles and responsibilities should be assessed positively by ACS for 261313? I am just scared because if they say it is unsuitable then its the end of road for me.


Can u share ur roles and responsibilities from the declaration?


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

scorpion.prakash said:


> Can u share ur roles and responsibilities from the declaration?


Hi Prakash,

Can you please share email id? I will send u the skill letters.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> Hi there.. only 2 states are accepting application for software tester one is Victoria and another is ACT. But in ACT, it is closed state. You can try in ACT only if you have any closed relative or job offer. But you can try in Victoria. The min requirement is 3 years of experience and 7 in each band of IELTS.
> 
> How many years of experience you have?
> 
> ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014



ACS - 261314 or 261313 .. ?


----------



## uday.kohli (Jan 30, 2016)

Applied for vic SS. It's scary after reading recent posts for 261314.
EOI 1st Jan 2016


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Uday,

How much points do you have?I tried to send a private message to you. But I am not able to. Please pm me and we shall talk.When are you expecting reply from them?

Regards.


----------



## uday.kohli (Jan 30, 2016)

*Helloo Abhi*

Hello Abhi. 
My scores are 70 but profile designation were of tester. Should have gone for 261313 . Just waiting now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Same is the case with me. Let me know if u hear anything on ur result. Can u plz pm me??


----------



## uday.kohli (Jan 30, 2016)

what is your status?


----------



## uday.kohli (Jan 30, 2016)

new to this forum. How to PM


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Not sure..please check ur setting page..When I try to send a private message it doesn't allow me. It says u have chose not to receive private messages from anybody.

Regards


----------



## uday.kohli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi, Anyone waiting for victoria ss ????


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Uday,

Any update on this... got invitation ...?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Punprash

Are you also waiting for Victoria SS.U have also applied as software tester?

Regards.


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

My cousin brother applied for VIC SS with 65+5 on Feb 7 but no reply till date.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Its just 4 days..He will receive acknowledgement in some days.

Regards.


----------



## uday.kohli (Jan 30, 2016)

1 month over today after acknowledgement. No updates yet


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Uday,

Hopefully you should get a response within 20th Feb.
Lets hope for the best.

Regards.


----------



## krishna86 (May 30, 2016)

Hi All,

I have 7.5 yrs of experience and My profile is suitable for Manual testing and after seeing the comments in many threads that there were lot of rejections from VIC for 261314. Can someone tell me what is the main criteria for VIC SS? English test scores should be high or anything else?

Shall I get my assessment done for 261313?

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## krishna86 (May 30, 2016)

uday.kohli said:


> Hi, Anyone waiting for victoria ss ????


Hi Uday,

Any update on your VIC SS?


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

krishna86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 7.5 yrs of experience and My profile is suitable for Manual testing and after seeing the comments in many threads that there were lot of rejections from VIC for 261314. Can someone tell me what is the main criteria for VIC SS? English test scores should be high or anything else?
> 
> ...


Yes..i got myself reassessed.
You will have to link your earlier assessment...thats a must..
But if your RnR matches 261313...you should be fine


----------



## Anky19 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I am a Performance Test Engineer with 8 years of experience in performance testing. Looking for applying PR to Australia. Can anyone please suggest which one should I go for 261313 - Software Engineer or 261314 - Software Tester??


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi,

I have 10 years of experience in Software testing and i would like to apply for the 190 subclass visa category. My 

qualification is Bachelor in Mathematics
ANZSCO CODE : 261314 (Software Tester)
I have 60+ 5points

I would like to apply for Victoria. Can anybody tell me getting the possibilities of approval or getting 190 visa by the 

state government?


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Uday,

Did you get the invite for Software Tester 261314 visa 190 from Victoria State?

Read a lot of negative posts on Software Tester 261314 - 190 Visa from Victoria State. 
Worried as I have applied for the same. Please find the details below. 

Software Tester 261314 visa 190
ACS positive. Deducted 2 years exp. 
Points- 65 (Including SS+ PTE score points)
EOI - 30/June/2016
VIC SS applied on 14/June/2016

Best Regards,
Nitin Bali


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

uday.kohli said:


> Hi, Anyone waiting for victoria ss ????


Hi Uday,

Did you get the invite for Software Tester 261314 visa 190 from Victoria State?

Read a lot of negative posts on Software Tester 261314 - 190 Visa from Victoria State. 
Worried as I have applied for the same. Please find the details below. 

Software Tester 261314 visa 190
ACS positive. Deducted 2 years exp. 
Points- 65 (Including SS+ PTE score points)
EOI - 30/June/2016
VIC SS applied on 14/June/2016

Best Regards,
Nitin Bali


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello,

I was just all good with the documents to apply for ACS Software tester, but came across few threads just now..Now i am confused shall i apply for Software engineer?

I am a manual tester and the designation in RnR mentions .. "worked as a Senior Software tester" .. 

Can i go ahead and do Software tester as per plan? or should i just go ahead and give for Software engineer with the same RnR.

Please please help 

Thank you !!


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

epb989 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was just all good with the documents to apply for ACS Software tester, but came across few threads just now..Now i am confused shall i apply for Software engineer?
> 
> ...



Hi epb989,

Please don't go with Software Tester because of the following issues-
1. If you do Software tester(261314) skill assessment you can apply on 190/489 which is state sponsored and hence you will be bound to stay/work for atleast 2 years in that particular state only. 

2. 2nd drawback is that only very few states Victoria/NSW/Queensland/South Australia give state sponsorship so again your chances get slim.

3. As per the trends Victoria is not giving invite to Software tester(261314) in 90% of the cases which happened to me as well I got a rejection after waiting for 3 months.

4. Software tester(261314) is also removed from SOL(Skilled Occupation List) and is in CSOL(Consolidated Skilled Occupation List) hence in NSW also the chances have reduced as its under Stream 2 and hence you would require higher points (70+ I believe to have a chance to get invite from NSW) (Please read more on NSW website)

5. All the above points are from my personal experience I did ACS Software tester(261314) as I just listened to my consultant without doing any research before doing Skill Assessment. 


My Suggestion to all the Aspraints is that do research on the codes you are thinking to go for Skill Assessment on .... be it (Software tester(261314), Software Engineer(261313), Analyst Programmer(261311), Developer Programmer(261312) etc from various active threads like this on Expat Forums and take some help from people who are already in the advance stages of process which you are thinking to start and put your money on and you can avoid the un-necessary wait periods, consultant fees for taking a bad/wrong suggestion.

All The Best


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

epb989 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was just all good with the documents to apply for ACS Software tester, but came across few threads just now..Now i am confused shall i apply for Software engineer?
> 
> ...


I have already replied to why you should not go for Software Tester Skill Assessment instead you should go for Software Engineer(261313) because of the following reasons- 

1. With Software Engineer(261313) you are eligible for 190/189 both which the the best benefit.

2. Software Engineer(261313) is in SOL so you get a fair chance.

3. Many of my friends who are Manual Testers/Automation testers/Peformance engineers who have gone with Software Engineer(261313) have got 189/190 invites but they have GOT is what is main. 

4. Software Engineer(261313) and Software Tester(261314) roles and responsibilities are not very different as mentioned Skill Select but Software Engineer(261313) is a better choice as compared to Software Engineer(261314) due to obvious reasons I have mentioned in the previous post.

5. Also 189 is a Skilled Independent visa which is in any case better than 190(though 190 has some benefits which you can read)

6. Performing better in PTE/IELTS i.e. getting 20 points can keep your application high on Stack and you get the invite soon as per the trends I have seen.

7. With 10 points in PTE/IELTS one goes to max 60 or 65 points for which min 2-4 month wait is for sure there in most of the codes.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Anky19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Performance Test Engineer with 8 years of experience in performance testing. Looking for applying PR to Australia. Can anyone please suggest which one should I go for 261313 - Software Engineer or 261314 - Software Tester??


Go for 261313 without a thought! If you will look closely both codes have just description different whereas Roles & Responsibilities are same.

Good Luck!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Go for 261313 without a thought! If you will look closely both codes have just description different whereas Roles & Responsibilities are same.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Will that be a problem in future level of the visa process?


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Will that be a problem in future level of the visa process?


Not at all Sanjeeva. I got rejected from Victoria while applying for 261314 and later applied for 261313; many others have gone the same route already. Go for it if you have the points.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

GR13 said:


> Not at all Sanjeeva. I got rejected from Victoria while applying for 261314 and later applied for 261313; many others have gone the same route already. Go for it if you have the points.


Thanks GR13. Nice to hear that.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

*need skill letters for manual tester*

Hi All,

I am am manual tester by profession exp of 7 years.I am thinking to do ACS on 261313.Can anyone please send the skill letters which can be submited to ACS

shekharbabubatgmaildotcom


Thanks in advance.
Shekhar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wrong question 

Sorry


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi,

I have 10+ years of experience in Software testing [Senior QA Engineer] and i would like to apply for the 190 subclass visa category in VIC. My qualification is Bachelor in Mathematics and have MBA in information systems

ANZSCO CODE : 261314 (Software Tester)
I have 60+ 5pts (SS)

I would like to apply for Victoria. Can anybody tell me getting the possibilities of approval or getting 190 visa by the VIC state government?

And also i would like to know whether ACS approves my masters that i have done from Sikkim Manipal University. MBA in Information systems (Distance education)

Can anyone comment on my queries?


----------



## ramankumar31 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi Friend's 
I have 12 years of experience in software testing... and have got positive acs assessment ....but as currently no state is open for sponsorship..so can some please advice as when does lines open open for software tester and any site from where I can get the latest updates related to this....thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramankumar31 said:


> Hi Friend's
> I have 12 years of experience in software testing... and have got positive acs assessment ....but as currently no state is open for sponsorship..so can some please advice as when does lines open open for software tester and any site from where I can get the latest updates related to this....thanks in advance


NSW is currently open.
You have to apply through Skillselect

But the probability of getting a sponsorship is extremely low

Cheers


----------



## ramankumar31 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply
I checked on other site but could not find the link ..can you please help me out .


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ramankumar31 said:


> Hi Friend's
> I have 12 years of experience in software testing... and have got positive acs assessment ....but as currently no state is open for sponsorship..so can some please advice as when does lines open open for software tester and any site from where I can get the latest updates related to this....thanks in advance


Try to get assessed your skill as a software eng if your roles and responsible are tally with the software eng.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramankumar31 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I checked on other site but could not find the link ..can you please help me out .


What link are you looking for ?

Cheers


----------



## ramankumar31 (Jun 4, 2017)

Can you please provide link from I can check the sponsorship for the state and apply for same..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramankumar31 said:


> Can you please provide link from I can check the sponsorship for the state and apply for same..


Are you aware of how to submit an EOI ?
If not go through this video






Tick for 190 and choose NSW

Cheers


----------



## paradis (Jun 24, 2017)

Anky19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Performance Test Engineer with 8 years of experience in performance testing. Looking for applying PR to Australia. Can anyone please suggest which one should I go for 261313 - Software Engineer or 261314 - Software Tester??



Hi,

Can you please let me know which code did you end up filing (261313 - Software Engineer or 261314 - Software Tester)? 

I currently have 5 years and 6 months of experience in performanse testing.
I am confused with the codes and experience deductions for 261314.

Anybody please help if you can add more info


Thanks.0


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

paradis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know which code did you end up filing (261313 - Software Engineer or 261314 - Software Tester)?
> 
> ...


What will you do with the positive assessment from ACS under 261314 ?
Frame it on a wall ?
Thats all that it is good for
You have no chances of getting an invite under 261314
You are going to a graveyard ANZSCO code

Cheers


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

newbienz said:


> What will you do with the positive assessment from ACS under 261314 ?
> Frame it on a wall ?
> Thats all that it is good for
> You have no chances of getting an invite under 261314
> ...



why do you think 261314 code is a graveyard ? Please justify with more details if you think so.


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA (Jun 30, 2017)

Exactly, even i am confused between software tester and Software engineer. 
Can anyone please answer this.




kunal007 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > What will you do with the positive assessment from ACS under 261314 ?
> ...


----------



## glingara (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I had submitted EOI for 190(NSW) on Feb 25, 2017 with (55+5) = 60 points for 261313 code.
Till date I have not received the ITA. Kindly let me know the chances of getting invite from NSW state. Also, suggest me, is it fine to apply one more EOI for 190 (Victoria) in parallel and how long is the waiting time and chances of getting an invite from Victoria state? Kindly advice. Thanks!

Regards,
glingara
-------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 5 points
PTE-A: 10 Points 
Total Points: 55 + 5 (SS) = 60 Points
EOI Submitted for 190(NSW) on 25/02/2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

glingara said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had submitted EOI for 190(NSW) on Feb 25, 2017 with (55+5) = 60 points for 261313 code.
> Till date I have not received the ITA. Kindly let me know the chances of getting invite from NSW state. Also, suggest me, is it fine to apply one more EOI for 190 (Victoria) in parallel and how long is the waiting time and chances of getting an invite from Victoria state? Kindly advice. Thanks!
> ...


Sorry to say that its very difficult to get the invitation for 60 points even for SS. Though there is no defined cut off or guidelines for SS, its highly unlikely to get an invitation with 60 points. Based on the members feedback on this forum, 70/75 pointers received the invitations for NSW.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

kunal007 said:


> why do you think 261314 code is a graveyard ? Please justify with more details if you think so.



Hi,

I have lodged my Visa on July-13(ANZSCO-261314). 
Can any share the grant statistics for of 261314?
Is it rarely given a grant for 261314 or it will get the same consideration like other streams?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa on July-13(ANZSCO-261314).
> Can any share the grant statistics for of 261314?
> Is it rarely given a grant for 261314 or it will get the same consideration like other streams?


Answered on another thread

Cheers


----------



## guru78sr (Apr 4, 2018)

Any nomination received for software tester


----------

